# Disperazione



## LTD (24 Settembre 2015)

Buongiorno a tutti
mai avrei pensato di cercare conforto in un forum sul tradimento.

la cosa migliore è stare soli con se stessi ed evitare di esporsi al giudizio di chi non può capire 
ognuno fa i conti con i propri errori e i propri dolori, parlarne serve solo ad amplificarli
buona serata a tutti


----------



## Horny (24 Settembre 2015)

Cara,
non so trovare le parole giuste ma.......posso magari farti qualche domanda?
quello che racconti e' atroce, per come lo stai vivendo.
sento di capirti.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Settembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> mai avrei pensato di cercare conforto in un forum sul tradimento.
> Sono così distrutta dal dolore da non riuscire quasi a scrivere. Il problema vero è che la voglia di vivere se ne sta andando ogni giorno di più. Mi trascino in una situazione impossibile da circa un anno, ma probabilmente l'origine di tutto risale a prima. Niente di nuovo, niente di originale, la solita triste quallida storia. Ho 53 anni. Un marito che mi tradisce con una persona orribile, dice di amarla, ma di volermi ancora bene. Forse lo impietosisco, forse ha paura che io mi uccida e vuole evitare lo scandalo. Io non posso essere la sua ruota di scorta. Sono stata anche da uno psichiatra e da uno psicologo. Non ho figli, non ho amici, non ho più un lavoro, mollato per trasferirmi da lui tanti anni fa. Ora non serve a nulla dirmi cosa ho sbagliato, cosa dovevo o non dovevo fare. Ora le cose stanno così. Parlarne non mi è servito, mi sono sentita solo giudicata e ancora più miserabile, raccontare le mie cose più intime, piangendo e soffrendo, a un estraneo che ti sbadiglia in faccia e guarda l'orologio, non mi ha aiutata. Pensavo di avere un amore, un compagno, una vita, un futuro da condividere. Pensavo di avergli dato tanto, pensavo che mi amasse, che mi apprezzasse, pensavo di valere qualcosa. Pensavo di non morire da sola. Pensavo che fosse sincero quando mi ha detto di volermi amare e proteggere per sempre, meno di tre anni fa, quando ci siamo sposati convinti di essere una coppia solida, dopo undici anni insieme. Ora il matrimonio formalmente esiste ancora. Abitiamo in città diverse. Mi manda un paio di sms al giorno, sempre uguali, solo per "farsi sentire". Io non rispondo più, quello che ho da dire a lui non interessa. Della sua storia non parla. Non lo capisco più. Aspetto con angoscia il giorno in cui mi chiederà la separazione e il divorzio. Credo che a quel punto mi scoppierà il cuore. Ho cercato in ogni modo di salvare ilnostro matrimonio, ma non ci sono riuscita. Ho sognato che tornasse con me. Ora so che mi sono solo illusa perchè la verità fa troppo male. La mia vita è tutta un fallimento. Una donna sola alla mia età resta sola per sempre. E la mia vita è così triste e vuota che niente ha più senso. Grazie per l'attenzione se avete letto. Sono disperata, veramente


Ciao, benvenuta. posso chiederti perché ora vivete in due città diverse ? Comunque a 53 anni nulla è finito, soprattutto la tua vita.


----------



## Tessa (24 Settembre 2015)

Benvenuta Eledriel. 
Dovresti reagire. Hai 53 anni, non 90!
E' passato un anno, un anno ci sta a crogiolarsi nella disperazione.
Uscire di casa, cercare un lavoro, farsi degli amici. 
Hai perso 11 anni della tua vita annullandoti completamente. E la colpa non e' del tuo ex.


----------



## Horny (24 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Benvenuta Eledriel.
> Dovresti reagire. Hai 53 anni, non 90!
> E' passato un anno, un anno ci sta a crogiolarsi nella disperazione.
> Uscire di casa, cercare un lavoro, farsi degli amici.
> Hai perso 11 anni della tua vita annullandoti completamente. E la colpa non e' del tuo ex.


ma siamo sicuri che 'ste esortazioni apocalittiche
aiutino, nel momento in cui uno si sente sull'orlo del baratro?


----------



## Tessa (24 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma siamo sicuri che 'ste esortazioni apocalittiche
> aiutino, nel momento in cui uno si sente sull'orlo del baratro?


Non penso sia da compatire. 
Vorrei che reagisse.


----------



## Eratò (24 Settembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma siamo sicuri che 'ste esortazioni apocalittiche
> aiutino, nel momento in cui uno si sente sull'orlo del baratro?


Secondo me no. Benvenuta Eledriel.


----------



## Eratò (24 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Non penso sia da compatire.
> Vorrei che reagisse.


Non è da compatire ma da ascoltare e sostenere... Sentirsi compresa.


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2015)

cosa fate in due città diverse?
sei andata via tu, o lui è andato a stare da lei?


----------



## Tessa (24 Settembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non è da compatire ma da ascoltare e sostenere... Sentirsi compresa.


Be' comprendetela voi, perche' io non ci riesco.


----------



## sconfortata87 (24 Settembre 2015)

Ciao cara,
Che brutta situazione...Dovresti dedicarti a te stessa! Uscire di casa, stare con gli amici, trovare dei passatempi! 
Tu parti dal fatto che lui ora ha un'altra! Non puoi aspettarlo come un cagnolino.
Mi dispiace molto per te, davvero...
Ma sei ancora giovane e non puoi chiederti le porte da sola


----------



## Zod (24 Settembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> mai avrei pensato di cercare conforto in un forum sul tradimento.
> Sono così distrutta dal dolore da non riuscire quasi a scrivere. Il problema vero è che la voglia di vivere se ne sta andando ogni giorno di più. Mi trascino in una situazione impossibile da circa un anno, ma probabilmente l'origine di tutto risale a prima. Niente di nuovo, niente di originale, la solita triste quallida storia. Ho 53 anni. Un marito che mi tradisce con una persona orribile, dice di amarla, ma di volermi ancora bene. Forse lo impietosisco, forse ha paura che io mi uccida e vuole evitare lo scandalo. Io non posso essere la sua ruota di scorta. Sono stata anche da uno psichiatra e da uno psicologo. Non ho figli, non ho amici, non ho più un lavoro, mollato per trasferirmi da lui tanti anni fa. Ora non serve a nulla dirmi cosa ho sbagliato, cosa dovevo o non dovevo fare. Ora le cose stanno così. Parlarne non mi è servito, mi sono sentita solo giudicata e ancora più miserabile, raccontare le mie cose più intime, piangendo e soffrendo, a un estraneo che ti sbadiglia in faccia e guarda l'orologio, non mi ha aiutata. Pensavo di avere un amore, un compagno, una vita, un futuro da condividere. Pensavo di avergli dato tanto, pensavo che mi amasse, che mi apprezzasse, pensavo di valere qualcosa. Pensavo di non morire da sola. Pensavo che fosse sincero quando mi ha detto di volermi amare e proteggere per sempre, meno di tre anni fa, quando ci siamo sposati convinti di essere una coppia solida, dopo undici anni insieme. Ora il matrimonio formalmente esiste ancora. Abitiamo in città diverse. Mi manda un paio di sms al giorno, sempre uguali, solo per "farsi sentire". Io non rispondo più, quello che ho da dire a lui non interessa. Della sua storia non parla. Non lo capisco più. Aspetto con angoscia il giorno in cui mi chiederà la separazione e il divorzio. Credo che a quel punto mi scoppierà il cuore. Ho cercato in ogni modo di salvare ilnostro matrimonio, ma non ci sono riuscita. Ho sognato che tornasse con me. Ora so che mi sono solo illusa perchè la verità fa troppo male. La mia vita è tutta un fallimento. Una donna sola alla mia età resta sola per sempre. E la mia vita è così triste e vuota che niente ha più senso. Grazie per l'attenzione se avete letto. Sono disperata, veramente


Chiediglielo tu il divorzio, prima chiudi questa storia e prima puoi rifarti un futuro, non aspettare lui, non lasciare la tua vita appesa ai suoi tempi e alle sue decisioni. Un futuro puoi ricostruirtelo, ma iniziando ad immaginarlo da subito, a pianificarlo, e metterlo in pratica. Devi reagire con forza, come si fa quando non si ha più nulla da perdere.


----------



## Ultimo (24 Settembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> mai avrei pensato di cercare conforto in un forum sul tradimento.
> Sono così distrutta dal dolore da non riuscire quasi a scrivere. Il problema vero è che la voglia di vivere se ne sta andando ogni giorno di più. Mi trascino in una situazione impossibile da circa un anno, ma probabilmente l'origine di tutto risale a prima. Niente di nuovo, niente di originale, la solita triste quallida storia. Ho 53 anni. Un marito che mi tradisce con una persona orribile, dice di amarla, ma di volermi ancora bene. Forse lo impietosisco, forse ha paura che io mi uccida e vuole evitare lo scandalo. Io non posso essere la sua ruota di scorta. Sono stata anche da uno psichiatra e da uno psicologo. Non ho figli, non ho amici, non ho più un lavoro, mollato per trasferirmi da lui tanti anni fa. Ora non serve a nulla dirmi cosa ho sbagliato, cosa dovevo o non dovevo fare. Ora le cose stanno così. Parlarne non mi è servito, mi sono sentita solo giudicata e ancora più miserabile, raccontare le mie cose più intime, piangendo e soffrendo, a un estraneo che ti sbadiglia in faccia e guarda l'orologio, non mi ha aiutata. Pensavo di avere un amore, un compagno, una vita, un futuro da condividere. Pensavo di avergli dato tanto, pensavo che mi amasse, che mi apprezzasse, pensavo di valere qualcosa. Pensavo di non morire da sola. Pensavo che fosse sincero quando mi ha detto di volermi amare e proteggere per sempre, meno di tre anni fa, quando ci siamo sposati convinti di essere una coppia solida, dopo undici anni insieme. Ora il matrimonio formalmente esiste ancora. Abitiamo in città diverse. Mi manda un paio di sms al giorno, sempre uguali, solo per "farsi sentire". Io non rispondo più, quello che ho da dire a lui non interessa. Della sua storia non parla. Non lo capisco più. Aspetto con angoscia il giorno in cui mi chiederà la separazione e il divorzio. Credo che a quel punto mi scoppierà il cuore. Ho cercato in ogni modo di salvare ilnostro matrimonio, ma non ci sono riuscita. Ho sognato che tornasse con me. Ora so che mi sono solo illusa perchè la verità fa troppo male. La mia vita è tutta un fallimento. Una donna sola alla mia età resta sola per sempre. E la mia vita è così triste e vuota che niente ha più senso. Grazie per l'attenzione se avete letto. Sono disperata, veramente


In tanti qua dentro capiscono con esattezza il baratro infinito in cui sei dentro, e sicuramente alcuni di noi sapranno starti vicino e aiutarti, scrollarti, farti anche arrabbiare, sei nel posto giusto dove chi come te urla, piange e si dispera.

Però leggendoti leggo una donna che deve darsi una scrollata, una donna che non può scrivere alcune delle frasi sopra, non può angosciarsi aspettando una richiesta di separazione. Una donna deve alzare la testa! andare avanti e liberarsi per riprendere in mano la propria vita. La propria vita che appartiene a se stessi, non ad un'altra persona.


----------



## sienne (24 Settembre 2015)

Ciao

benvenuta 

A momenti ti sembra di aver sbagliato tutto. Ma ci possiamo raccontare sotto vari punti di vista. Sicuramente avrai fatto delle cose giuste, avrai cose che ti piacciono, avrai persone che apprezzi e che conosci ... sposta lo sguardo. Vediti sotto un'altro punto di vista e alza il capo. Sii, fiera e contenta di te stessa. Andrà tutto bene. 

Ti consiglio di chiedere te il divorzio. È come un gesto per iniziare a riprenderti la tua vita tra le tue mani. 


Sfogati. Urla. Piangi. Ma reagisci. Fallo per te, anche se a momenti ti sembra che ti manchino tutte le forze. 
Ti darà forza invece!!!


sienne


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> benvenuta
> 
> ...



ma dice che vivono già separati, in due città diverse...la separazione c'è già, che sia legale o meno
non mi sembra il punto


----------



## sienne (24 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma dice che vivono già separati, in due città diverse...la separazione c'è già, che sia legale o meno
> non mi sembra il punto



Ciao

scusa, il divorzio intendevo. 


sienne


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> scusa, il divorzio intendevo.
> 
> ...


sì avevo capito
appunto dicevo che secondo me adesso il divorzio non è così importante, dato che vivono già in due città diverse
o forse mi sbaglio e può servire per "staccarsi" anche mentalmente, chissà


----------



## sienne (24 Settembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> sì avevo capito
> appunto dicevo che secondo me adesso il divorzio non è così importante, dato che vivono già in due città diverse
> o forse mi sbaglio e può servire per "staccarsi" anche mentalmente, chissà



Ciao

 ... sorry ... 


Aveva scritto: "Aspetto con angoscia il giorno in cui mi chiederà la separazione e il divorzio."
Perché prolungare l'agonia? Perché lasciare a lui decidere quando? 
Sarebbe come un atto simbolico, che è lei che prende la situazione in mano. Una parte attiva. 

Se riuscisse a fregarsene della lettera, sarebbe diverso. Ma la tiene sulle spine. 


sienne


----------



## free (24 Settembre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ... sorry ...
> 
> ...


in effetti può darsi

continuo a non capire che ci fanno in due città diverse...mi sembrano già "avanti" riguardo a come si sono accordati, una volta scoperto il tradimento...è andato via lui? lei? temporaneamente, oppure no? boh?


----------



## lunaiena (24 Settembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> mai avrei pensato di cercare conforto in un forum sul tradimento.
> Sono così distrutta dal dolore da non riuscire quasi a scrivere. Il problema vero è che la voglia di vivere se ne sta andando ogni giorno di più. Mi trascino in una situazione impossibile da circa un anno, ma probabilmente l'origine di tutto risale a prima. Niente di nuovo, niente di originale, la solita triste quallida storia. Ho 53 anni. Un marito che mi tradisce con una persona orribile, dice di amarla, ma di volermi ancora bene. Forse lo impietosisco, forse ha paura che io mi uccida e vuole evitare lo scandalo. Io non posso essere la sua ruota di scorta. Sono stata anche da uno psichiatra e da uno psicologo. Non ho figli, non ho amici, non ho più un lavoro, mollato per trasferirmi da lui tanti anni fa. Ora non serve a nulla dirmi cosa ho sbagliato, cosa dovevo o non dovevo fare. Ora le cose stanno così. Parlarne non mi è servito, mi sono sentita solo giudicata e ancora più miserabile, raccontare le mie cose più intime, piangendo e soffrendo, a un estraneo che ti sbadiglia in faccia e guarda l'orologio, non mi ha aiutata. Pensavo di avere un amore, un compagno, una vita, un futuro da condividere. Pensavo di avergli dato tanto, pensavo che mi amasse, che mi apprezzasse, pensavo di valere qualcosa. Pensavo di non morire da sola. Pensavo che fosse sincero quando mi ha detto di volermi amare e proteggere per sempre, meno di tre anni fa, quando ci siamo sposati convinti di essere una coppia solida, dopo undici anni insieme. Ora il matrimonio formalmente esiste ancora. Abitiamo in città diverse. Mi manda un paio di sms al giorno, sempre uguali, solo per "farsi sentire". Io non rispondo più, quello che ho da dire a lui non interessa. Della sua storia non parla. Non lo capisco più. Aspetto con angoscia il giorno in cui mi chiederà la separazione e il divorzio. Credo che a quel punto mi scoppierà il cuore. Ho cercato in ogni modo di salvare ilnostro matrimonio, ma non ci sono riuscita. Ho sognato che tornasse con me. Ora so che mi sono solo illusa perchè la verità fa troppo male. La mia vita è tutta un fallimento. Una donna sola alla mia età resta sola per sempre. E la mia vita è così triste e vuota che niente ha più senso. Grazie per l'attenzione se avete letto. Sono disperata, veramente


ciao
intanto"alla tua età " 
53 non sei matusa ma ancora in grado se vuoi di
rifarti una vita(vitina )
distrutta da che?
da un belino che fa l'innamorato?
ma oe favore dai...
non hai amici 
fatteli ...vai ad un punto acqua, ad esempio ,
vivete già separati ...cosa ti cambierebbe la separazione ufficiale ?
e per curiosità senon lavori con cosa vivi?


----------



## Lorella (24 Settembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> mai avrei pensato di cercare conforto in un forum sul tradimento.
> Sono così distrutta dal dolore da non riuscire quasi a scrivere. Il problema vero è che la voglia di vivere se ne sta andando ogni giorno di più. Mi trascino in una situazione impossibile da circa un anno, ma probabilmente l'origine di tutto risale a prima. Niente di nuovo, niente di originale, la solita triste quallida storia. Ho 53 anni. Un marito che mi tradisce con una persona orribile, dice di amarla, ma di volermi ancora bene. Forse lo impietosisco, forse ha paura che io mi uccida e vuole evitare lo scandalo. Io non posso essere la sua ruota di scorta. Sono stata anche da uno psichiatra e da uno psicologo. Non ho figli, non ho amici, non ho più un lavoro, mollato per trasferirmi da lui tanti anni fa. Ora non serve a nulla dirmi cosa ho sbagliato, cosa dovevo o non dovevo fare. Ora le cose stanno così. Parlarne non mi è servito, mi sono sentita solo giudicata e ancora più miserabile, raccontare le mie cose più intime, piangendo e soffrendo, a un estraneo che ti sbadiglia in faccia e guarda l'orologio, non mi ha aiutata. Pensavo di avere un amore, un compagno, una vita, un futuro da condividere. Pensavo di avergli dato tanto, pensavo che mi amasse, che mi apprezzasse, pensavo di valere qualcosa. Pensavo di non morire da sola. Pensavo che fosse sincero quando mi ha detto di volermi amare e proteggere per sempre, meno di tre anni fa, quando ci siamo sposati convinti di essere una coppia solida, dopo undici anni insieme. Ora il matrimonio formalmente esiste ancora. Abitiamo in città diverse. Mi manda un paio di sms al giorno, sempre uguali, solo per "farsi sentire". Io non rispondo più, quello che ho da dire a lui non interessa. Della sua storia non parla. Non lo capisco più. Aspetto con angoscia il giorno in cui mi chiederà la separazione e il divorzio. Credo che a quel punto mi scoppierà il cuore. Ho cercato in ogni modo di salvare ilnostro matrimonio, ma non ci sono riuscita. Ho sognato che tornasse con me. Ora so che mi sono solo illusa perchè la verità fa troppo male. La mia vita è tutta un fallimento. Una donna sola alla mia età resta sola per sempre. E la mia vita è così triste e vuota che niente ha più senso. Grazie per l'attenzione se avete letto. Sono disperata, veramente


Benvenuta, cara. So quanto soffri, credimi, ma se può aiutarti ti dico solo che passerà. Ora magari non ti sembra possibile, ma passerà. Il tempo ti aiuterà a lenire il tuo dolore. Arriverà un giorno in cui capirai che tutto questo dolore sta allontanandosi da te, e tu riuscirai a vedere le cose in modo diverso. Ognuno ha i suoi tempi, ma datti tempo e non mollare. Il fatto stesso che tu abbia voluto condividere su questo forum la tua storia, è un segnale positivo......troverai tante persone che condividono o hanno condiviso in passato la tua stessa situazione. E soprattutto non credere che sia troppo tardi, sei ancora giovane e la vita può ancora riservarti tante cose belle, e non necessariamente un uomo, ma persone che riempiranno le tue giornate. Non devi vederti sola soltanto perchè ora non hai un uomo accanto. Devi riscoprire tutto il bello che c'è in te. La tua vita non è affatto un fallimento, solo perchè il tuo matrimonio è finito. Puoi dare ancora tanto......devi solo volerlo ed amarti. Hai amato così tanto quest'uomo che ti ha ferito...ora è il momento di amare te stessa. Coraggio


----------



## LTD (24 Settembre 2015)

*situazione complicata*

eccomi qui.
è difficile essere chiari e sintetizzare una vita in poche righe, soprattutto quando si è stravolti. Impossibile. Grazie sinceramente comunque a tutti coloro che mi hanno risposto


----------



## spleen (24 Settembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> mai avrei pensato di cercare conforto in un forum sul tradimento.
> Sono così distrutta dal dolore da non riuscire quasi a scrivere. Il problema vero è che la voglia di vivere se ne sta andando ogni giorno di più. Mi trascino in una situazione impossibile da circa un anno, ma probabilmente l'origine di tutto risale a prima. Niente di nuovo, niente di originale, la solita triste quallida storia. Ho 53 anni. Un marito che mi tradisce con una persona orribile, dice di amarla, ma di volermi ancora bene. Forse lo impietosisco, forse ha paura che io mi uccida e vuole evitare lo scandalo. Io non posso essere la sua ruota di scorta. Sono stata anche da uno psichiatra e da uno psicologo. Non ho figli, non ho amici, non ho più un lavoro, mollato per trasferirmi da lui tanti anni fa. Ora non serve a nulla dirmi cosa ho sbagliato, cosa dovevo o non dovevo fare. Ora le cose stanno così. Parlarne non mi è servito, mi sono sentita solo giudicata e ancora più miserabile, raccontare le mie cose più intime, piangendo e soffrendo, a un estraneo che ti sbadiglia in faccia e guarda l'orologio, non mi ha aiutata. Pensavo di avere un amore, un compagno, una vita, un futuro da condividere. Pensavo di avergli dato tanto, pensavo che mi amasse, che mi apprezzasse, pensavo di valere qualcosa. Pensavo di non morire da sola. Pensavo che fosse sincero quando mi ha detto di volermi amare e proteggere per sempre, meno di tre anni fa, quando ci siamo sposati convinti di essere una coppia solida, dopo undici anni insieme. Ora il matrimonio formalmente esiste ancora. Abitiamo in città diverse. Mi manda un paio di sms al giorno, sempre uguali, solo per "farsi sentire". Io non rispondo più, quello che ho da dire a lui non interessa. Della sua storia non parla. Non lo capisco più. Aspetto con angoscia il giorno in cui mi chiederà la separazione e il divorzio. Credo che a quel punto mi scoppierà il cuore. Ho cercato in ogni modo di salvare ilnostro matrimonio, ma non ci sono riuscita. Ho sognato che tornasse con me. Ora so che mi sono solo illusa perchè la verità fa troppo male. La mia vita è tutta un fallimento. Una donna sola alla mia età resta sola per sempre. E la mia vita è così triste e vuota che niente ha più senso. Grazie per l'attenzione se avete letto. Sono disperata, veramente


Rifondare, rifondare te stessa è quello di cui tu hai bisogno, rifondare la tua vita partendo da te.
Credo che siano necessarie due cose.
 La prima è quella di staccarsi per quanto doloroso sia, da questa sorta di dipendenza emozionale ed affettiva, è la cosa più importante, devi reagire, fare appello allo spirito di sopravvivenza fisica ed emotiva che alberga sopito anche dentro di te e che possiedi sicuramente, anche se pensi di no.
La seconda è quella di riprogettare quello che hai davanti, senza fretta ma senza inerzia. Sono quasi tuo coetaneo e non mi sento certo finito, nemmeno tu lo sei, ti rimarrà molto spazio da vivere sul quale devi riproiettare te stessa, vivi pensando alle opportunità, non al dolore che la tua situazione ti provoca, prendi iniziative, fa qualcosa per te stessa, finalmente, lasciati il passato alle spalle.
Ci vorrà tempo credo, ma non devi disperare, c'è soluzione a tutto. L'esperienza di molte persone in questo forum, le cose che ti diranno ti aiuteranno a superare, abbi fiducia.
Benvenuta, comunque.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2015)

Qua non sbadiglia nessuno. Benvenuta. Credo che tu stia passando un inferno... Ma passerà anche questa. La tua vita non è finita, affatto. Hai figli?


----------



## ivanl (30 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Qua non sbadiglia nessuno. Benvenuta. Credo che tu stia passando un inferno... Ma passerà anche questa. La tua vita non è finita, affatto. Hai figli?


ha scritto di no


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ha scritto di no



Tra tapatalk e l'età mi era sfuggito. Ora: A me dispiace tanto di leggere tanta disperazione e un anno non è abbastanza per metabolizzare. Però 53 anni sono pochi per non trovare più la gioia di vivere. Ti senti sola? Scrivi leggi scherza un po' con noi, parliamo pure di altro oppure ti sfoghi e poi ti riprendi la tua vita in mano... Insomma... Qui in tanti hanno passato l'inferno ma poi se ne esce. Abbi fiducia.


----------



## Tessa (30 Settembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tra tapatalk e l'età mi era sfuggito. Ora: A me dispiace tanto di leggere tanta disperazione e un anno non è abbastanza per metabolizzare. Però 53 anni sono pochi per non trovare più la gioia di vivere. Ti senti sola? Scrivi leggi scherza un po' con noi, parliamo pure di altro oppure ti sfoghi e poi ti riprendi la tua vita in mano... Insomma... Qui in tanti hanno passato l'inferno ma poi se ne esce. Abbi fiducia.


Elidrel ha completamente cambiato il 3d iniziale. 
L'hai letto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Settembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Elidrel ha completamente cambiato il 3d iniziale.
> L'hai letto?


ma magari ci ripensa. Il pudore del proprio dolore è una cosa che condivido molto. Però qui si può mettere da parte. Da qualche parte deve buttare fuori.


----------



## disincantata (30 Settembre 2015)

Benvenuta nel club!

INTANTO non prenderla come una tua sconfitta, capita a molti e spesso ai migliori, migliori perche 'ci credevano ed erano fiduciosi, sinceri, fedeli.

Io ho dieci anni piu' di te, e delle corna che arrivano su Marte, l'unica differenza e' che ha fatto il 'pentito', e per storia  lunga e noiosa da ripetere e' ancora con  me. 

Credo tu sia giustamente disperata, pero' posso dirti che a distanza di due anni non verserei    piu' una sola lacrima per un tradimento, che vadano affanculo traditori e amanti.

Devi imparare a pensare a stare bene, e di modi ce  ne sono molti.

INTANTO tutelati economicamente, non ne parli ma è importante. 

POI se non puoi rimettersi a lavorare iscriviti a qualche associazione,  fai volontariato,  politica, prendi un bimbo in affido se puoi, o viaggia, non farti condizionare dall'età, a qualunque eta' puoi incontrare una persona che ti apprezzi e che ti ami.

Ho parlato gia' di una signora conosciuta quest'estate con una VITA DRAMMATICA alle spalle che ha conosciuto l'attuale compagno su un marciapiede di una banca, dopo vari mesi e vari incontri, sempre in strada, lui attaccato al monitor  delle borsa, finalmente  hanno preso il primo caffe' insieme, ed ora dopo qualche anno convivono,  molto piu' anziani di me e di te, girano il mondo e si fanno compagnia. 

SE ci e' riuscita lei che ha perso prima il marito giovanissimo e poi una figlia ventenne tutti e due per incidenti, ci possiamo riuscire tutti a ritrovare serenita' e pace.

ADESSO e' ancora un po' presto ma comincia ad importi di smettere di piangere, curati, esci  da casa, fatti almeno un amica  vera.

Noi siamo qui.

INTANTO non aver paura della separazione, procurati piuttosto un avvocato bravo ed onesto.

SE SERVE QUI QUALCUNO puo' pure darti un nominativo valido se abiti al nord.

Questo forum serve e serve molto.  IO QUI ho trovato amici, alcuni li sento e frequento e aiutano molto il morale.

Forza!!!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Settembre 2015)

Mi dispiace non averti letto prima Ele.
Stai tranquilla che ne esci e alla grande.
Prima di mandare mp devi scrivere un po' di post altrimenti il sistema non te lo consente.
Certamente hai paura di essere riconosciuta ma non succede mai perché, purtroppo, non ci sono casi unici.
Vivi al nord, al centro o al sud?
Può essere utile saperlo per capire l'ambiente e le problematiche.


----------



## JON (1 Ottobre 2015)

Dovresti tentare di essere un po' più minacciosa. Non lo so, sembrereste separati, in due città diverse, ma lui ti tiene in caldo, ti lascia li e si fa i cazzi suoi. Ti scrive qualche messaggio dei quali si riesce ad immaginare perfettamente il vuoto che contengono. Addirittura non rispondi più e la cosa non lo smuove di una virgola, mi pare. Spaventalo, si fa per dire, raccogli i suggerimenti che le Signore del forum iniziano a formulare.


----------



## sconfortata87 (1 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Dovresti tentare di essere un po' più minacciosa. Non lo so, sembrereste separati, in due città diverse, ma lui ti tiene in caldo, ti lascia li e si fa i cazzi suoi. Ti scrive qualche messaggio dei quali si riesce ad immaginare perfettamente il vuoto che contengono. Addirittura non rispondi più e la cosa non lo smuove di una virgola, mi pare. Spaventalo, si fa per dire, raccogli i suggerimenti che le Signore del forum iniziano a formulare.


Concordo.
Non vivere per lui, aspettando che ti dia qualche briciola di attenzione. Vivi per te stessa! Non rispondergli e concentrati su qualcosa di nuovo, su qualche attività che non hai mai fatto con lui e che non te lo ricordi.
Coraggio


----------



## Diletta (1 Ottobre 2015)

*Carissima*

per ora ti chiedo solo questo:
tu torneresti con lui dopo che ti ha detto che ama un'altra e dopo averti trattata con sufficienza come sta facendo ora? :ira:
Non ti sentiresti un ripiego, una ruota di scorta?
A nessuno al mondo piace essere un ripiego e non credo che tu sia un'eccezione.
Rifletti su questo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (1 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> mai avrei pensato di cercare conforto in un forum sul tradimento.
> 
> la cosa migliore è stare soli con se stessi ed evitare di esporsi al giudizio di chi non può capire
> ...




Sono arrivata qui 8 mesi fa con le budella in mano, come si dice da queste parti,  esattamente come te, e la fatica che inizialmemte ho fatto per aprirmi e "consegnarmi" da perdente conclamata (l'ho appena scritto anche in un altro 3d) agli altri utenti e' stata ampiamente ripagata dalla miriade di informazioni, riflessioni, considerazioni, conclusioni, ideee, discussioni e anche scontri che ne sono scaturiti. Per me e' stato davvero prezioso incontrare questa gentaccia , non finiro' mai di ringraziarli tutti.

Ho notato che  molti arrivano, si sfogano, discutono un po' e  poi abbandonano, e mi sono chiesta anche perche'. Credo che sia faticoso affrontare la brutalita' di certe domande (lecite) e il confronto con chi ha fatto scelte magari diverse da quelle che stiamo facendo noi, credo che ci si possa sentire inadeguati, piccoli e incapaci di fare  cio' che secondo logica andrebbe fatto, e che magari ci viene suggerito in buonissima fede,  e credo anche che ci voglia coraggio per sviscerare e spiegare e affrontare il dialogo su un tema che ci strizza il cuore, e non tutti ce l'hanno. 


Personalmente mi sono detta piu' volte che rimanere troppo a lungo qui, avendo scelto di rimanere nella coppia, mi arrecherebbe un danno, non foss'altro percne' mi costringo, anche parlando di altri,  a rimestare in cio' che invece vorrei catalogare e archiviare, ma realizzo costantemente che ho tanto da prendere e da apprendere da tutti che non mi voglio privare di questa opportunita'. 

Spero che tu legga e che intervenga ancora e che possa trarre giovamento dal confronto con chi ci e' passato prima di te; non sei sola, non ti chiudere, sfrutta questa possibilita'.  Auguri.


----------



## Horny (1 Ottobre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma siamo sicuri che 'ste esortazioni apocalittiche
> aiutino, nel momento in cui uno si sente sull'orlo del baratro?


mi spiace quotarmi
ps
siamo tutti adulti e (spero) vaccinati...in ogni caso....


----------



## Horny (1 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Elidrel ha completamente cambiato il 3d iniziale.
> L'hai letto?


la tua accoglienza è stata strepitosa :carneval:
un elefante in cristalleria


----------



## Tessa (1 Ottobre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> la tua accoglienza è stata strepitosa :carneval:
> un elefante in cristalleria


Siete stati tutti cosi carini e accoglienti che vuoi che Ele abbia cambiato il 3d a causa mia?
Perche' non cogliere i vostri spunti allora? Ne avete offerte molteplici di spalle su cui piangere.


----------



## Eratò (1 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> mai avrei pensato di cercare conforto in un forum sul tradimento.
> 
> la cosa migliore è stare soli con se stessi ed evitare di esporsi al giudizio di chi non può capire
> ...


Ciao Eledriel. Son entrata in questo forum nel più totale della mia disperazione, niente speranza quindi e giusto perché  dovevo pur sfogarmi, dirlo a qualcuno. Non sapevo nemmeno da dove iniziare, sembrava la fine della mia vita. Andai anche da una prima psicoterapeuta. Risultato? Ci ho litigato... Lui non mi calcolava proprio, spari per diverso tempo dopo la scoperta e i messagi non c'erano nemmeno nonostante avessimo due figli. Mi son sentita un relitto umano per diverso tempo, tavor, alcol.. Che dirti? Che non ti capisco? Ti capisco.Era un peso insopportabile, un macigno, un ossessione, un pensiero fisso.. So che quando mi dicevano di reagire m'incazzavo ancora di più.... Come facevano a non comprendere il mio dolore e mi dicevano addirittura di reagire? Ero pronta ad aspettare un suo riavvicinamento, una sua parola, un pentimento.... nulla invece.Decisi che visto che non potevo decidere io per lui, di decidere almeno per me... È stata dura? Si. È  stata dura anche dopo. Ma lo dovevo a me stessa. Un passo alla volta in base anche alle giornate son andata avanti.... Grazie anche  a questo posto. Ogni volta che volevo sfogarmi venivo qui. Ridimensionavo, piangevo, un misto. Ma c'era gente che mi capiva. La soluzione d'oro non ce l'ho e penso non esista ma già ascoltare altri pareri aiuta a mettere in ordine quei pensieri neri e vedere uno spiraglio di luce. Un abbraccio a te e spero di rileggerti.


----------



## Eratò (1 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Siete stati tutti cosi carini e accoglienti che vuoi che Ele abbia cambiato il 3d a causa mia?
> Perche' non cogliere i vostri spunti allora? Ne avete offerte molteplici di spalle su cui piangere.



Non l'ha cambiato per te... Ma a volte una spalla su cui piangere ci vuole fino a raccogliere se stessi e rinascere


----------



## Horny (1 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Siete stati tutti cosi carini e accoglienti che vuoi che Ele abbia cambiato il 3d a causa mia?
> Perche' non cogliere i vostri spunti allora? Ne avete offerte molteplici di spalle su cui piangere.


per quanto mi riguarda non ho offerto alcuna spalla su cui piangere,
anzi ho scritto che mi astenevo non trovando parole giuste e chiesto se potevo porre domande,
quindi hai sbagliato persona (del verbo).
che ele abbia cambiato 3d a causa del tuo intervento non mi sentirei assolutamente di affermarlo,
ma potrei scommettere 10 euro che hai dato il tuo contributo :sonar:.
e ripeto, *siamo tutti adulti e vaccinati*, e aggiungo si viene sul forum per raccogliere opinioni,
quindi magari è lei ad essere ipersensibile, boh.


----------



## Horny (1 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non l'ha cambiato per te... Ma a volte una spalla su cui piangere ci vuole fino a raccogliere se stessi e rinascere


ma no, l'ha cambiato per come è lei stessa,
tuttavia forse coi nuovi utenti bisogna andarci più cauti,
 e parlo a me stessa per prima, sarà capitato di certo che non lo sono stata.


----------



## Eratò (1 Ottobre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma no, l'ha cambiato per come è lei stessa,
> tuttavia forse coi nuovi utenti bisogna andarci più cauti,
> e parlo a me stessa per prima, sarà capitato di certo che non lo sono stata.


Ma poi è così strano aver bisogno anche di una spalla su cui piangere? Io, nella mia testa, la cercavo disperatamente al epoca... È anche normale secondo me.


----------



## Horny (1 Ottobre 2015)

cmq eledriel,
spero tu sia rimasta sul forum.
a me, sulle mie vicende, sono stati utili i commenti di tutti.
il trucco è prenderli per il verso giusto.
quanto a essere riconosciuta, se questo è il tuo timore,
la penso come brunetta, anche se in certi momenti l'ho provato pure io.


----------



## Horny (1 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma poi è così strano aver bisogno anche di una spalla su cui piangere? Io, nella mia testa, la cercavo disperatamente al epoca... È anche normale secondo me.


ma certo che se ne ha bisogno! non è affatto strano.
solo non so se un forum possa servire anche a questo.
dipende dalla persona che si è, anche qui.


----------



## Mary The Philips (1 Ottobre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma certo che se ne ha bisogno! non è affatto strano.
> solo non so se un forum possa servire anche a questo.
> dipende dalla persona che si è, anche qui.



Forse dipende anche da quanto si è avvezzi a realtà virtuali. A chi è estraneo a scambi di questo tipo può sembrare davvero assurdo trovare conforto e accoglienza e addirittura spunti seri di riflessione in un luogo simile, lo vedo dai commenti di qualche mia amica alla quale ho parlato di questo posto; mi dicono di smetterla di venire qui, di andare oltre, di non fossilizzarmi, che mi fa male etc. Io invece sto


----------



## Mary The Philips (1 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace non averti letto prima Ele.
> Stai tranquilla che ne esci e alla grande.
> Prima di mandare mp devi scrivere un po' di post altrimenti il sistema non te lo consente.
> Certamente hai paura di essere riconosciuta ma non succede mai perché, purtroppo, non ci sono casi unici.
> ...



Concordo sulla prima parte, ma mi sfugge il senso della domanda sul luogo di provenienza. Cosa cambia se è di Bolzano, di Roma o di Messina?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Concordo sulla prima parte, ma mi sfugge il senso della domanda sul luogo di provenienza. Cosa cambia se è di Bolzano, di Roma o di Messina?


Potrebbe venire a una cena o trovare indicazioni per terapeuta ecc


----------



## Divì (2 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Potrebbe venire a una cena o trovare indicazioni per terapeuta ecc


Per adesso è difficile da dire, è sparita.


----------



## Tessa (2 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma poi è così strano aver bisogno anche di una spalla su cui piangere? Io, nella mia testa, la cercavo disperatamente al epoca... È anche normale secondo me.


Erato' non sono cosi con tutti, credo un po' mi abbiate capita. 
Il in Ele ho captato delle cose, mi si sono alzate le antenne: vittimismo. 
Per questo sono stata un po' dura. 
Posso anche sbagliarmi. 
Poi tu sei arrivata qui a botta calda. 
La situazione di Ele  perdura da un anno. Un anno. 
E lo psicologo sbadiglia....E nessuno la capisce....E la sua vita e' un fallimento......


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Erato' non sono cosi con tutti, credo un po' mi abbiate capita.
> Il in Ele ho captato delle cose, mi si sono alzate le antenne: vittimismo.
> Per questo sono stata un po' dura.
> Posso anche sbagliarmi.
> ...


Lo so che non sei così con tuttiIo son arrivata qui a quasi 7 mesi dalla scoperta,avevo pensato di scrivere qualche volta ma avevo paura delle risposte... Mi sentivo stupida per non aver capito subito ciò che succedeva sotto il mio naso, che poi alla fine avevo capito ma negavo. La rabbia accumulata in quei mesi sobolliva e alla fine esplose... Magari avessi scritto prima qui, avrei evitato un fardello pesante. Spero che Eledriel torni... Alla fine tra sfoghi, scrollate e spalle su cui piangere una strada si trova.


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Erato' non sono cosi con tutti, credo un po' mi abbiate capita.
> Il in Ele ho captato delle cose, mi si sono alzate le antenne: vittimismo.
> Per questo sono stata un po' dura.
> Posso anche sbagliarmi.
> ...



Ciao

l'ho letto come un momento di crollo. Non come una situazione che perdura. 
Se vive oramai da sola, ha trovato la forza per cercarsi aiuto ecc. allora si è mossa e ha affrontato. 
Ma può accadere che nel silenzio quel senso di paura ti assale e vedi tutto nero carbone, 
e ti senti lontana dal mondo ... irraggiungibile, sola e incompresa ... 


sienne


----------



## Tessa (2 Ottobre 2015)

Tutti i giorni lotto per mantenere la mia indipendenza. Un lavoro che a tratti barcolla. Quante volte ho pensato mollo, tanto ci pensa lui? Quante volte mi sono trascinata stanca la sera a vedere un'amica? Perche' anche le amicizie hanno bisogno di cura e portano via spazio, risorse, energie. Vendo la vecchia macchina, tanto guida lui? No la tengo. E accumulare a poco a poco piccoli risparmi....che fatica. Fatica raddoppiata se stai con un uomo che nel tuo abbandono totale vedrebbe la dimostrazione di quell'amore che stenta a riconoscere.....


----------



## JON (2 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Tutti i giorni lotto per mantenere la mia indipendenza. Un lavoro che a tratti barcolla. Quante volte ho pensato mollo, tanto ci pensa lui? Quante volte mi sono trascinata stanca la sera a vedere un'amica? Perche' anche le amicizie hanno bisogno di cura e portano via spazio, risorse, energie. Vendo la vecchia macchina, tanto guida lui? No la tengo. E accumulare a poco a poco piccoli risparmi....che fatica. *Fatica raddoppiata se stai con un uomo che nel tuo abbandono totale vedrebbe la dimostrazione di quell'amore che stenta a riconoscere*.....


Tessa, se puoi, cosa significa precisamente?


----------



## Eratò (2 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Tessa, se puoi, cosa significa precisamente?


Più soffri per e più ti lasci andare e piu li ami... Questo pensano alcuni uomini.


----------



## Tessa (2 Ottobre 2015)

JON ha detto:


> Tessa, se puoi, cosa significa precisamente?


Annullamento. 
Lavorare si, ma con lui (facciamo la stessa professione ma in campi diversi).
Amicizie meglio poche e condivise. 
La famiglia d'origine ben fuori dalla porta. 
Limitare al massimo le interferenze esterne. Io e te. Tu ed io. 
Ecco. 
E combatto quotidianamente per il mio diritto a fare esattamente l'opposto ed a fargli capire che questo non significa non amare abbastanza.


----------



## disincantata (2 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Annullamento.
> Lavorare si, ma con lui (facciamo la stessa professione ma in campi diversi).
> Amicizie meglio poche e condivise.
> La famiglia d'origine ben fuori dalla porta.
> ...


Non accetterei mai simili compromessi.

Lo ha fatto una i collega per anni ed è  sempre stata infelice.

I suoi genitori non hanno mai potuto vedere la loro casa e la nipotina di nascosto dal marito.

Assurdo.

metti pure i figli in difficoltà  e con la paura di dire qualcosa di troppo.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Annullamento.
> Lavorare si, ma con lui (facciamo la stessa professione ma in campi diversi).
> Amicizie meglio poche e condivise.
> La famiglia d'origine ben fuori dalla porta.
> ...


Io resisterei una settimana per tutti i motivi in particolare per la famiglia d'origine e sugli amici.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Annullamento.
> Lavorare si, ma con lui (facciamo la stessa professione ma in campi diversi).
> Amicizie meglio poche e condivise.
> La famiglia d'origine ben fuori dalla porta.
> ...


Continua a combattere, sei tu nella ragione. Sarebbe un bene che entrambi non esasperaste i propri desideri. impuntarsi l'uno o l'altro per un percorso totalmente diverso è una dimostrazione di egoismo estremo.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Annullamento.
> Lavorare si, ma con lui (facciamo la stessa professione ma in campi diversi).
> Amicizie meglio poche e condivise.
> La famiglia d'origine ben fuori dalla porta.
> ...


Questo non è amore è una dipendenza compensativa.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo non è amore è una dipendenza compensativa.


Perdonami Brunetta, anche perchè vado ad intuito nel risponderti, come sempre vado ad istinto e percezione di ciò che credo di riuscire a capire. Se una persona rivolge all'altro/a il proprio desiderio di vita ed ama in questa maniera, l'altro/a perchè non può tentare di far capire a chi ha dipendenza compensativa che non è la maniera giusta di porsi nella vita e nel sociale? Siamo individui che vogliamo spazio, anche nostro, solo nostro. Ma non è soltanto questo che volevo scrivere, volevo scrivere che, mi pare alquanto esagerato rivolgersi a tessa dicendogli che questo non è amore.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Perdonami Brunetta, anche perchè vado ad intuito nel risponderti, come sempre vado ad istinto e percezione di ciò che credo di riuscire a capire. Se una persona rivolge all'altro/a il proprio desiderio di vita ed ama in questa maniera, l'altro/a perchè non può tentare di far capire a chi ha dipendenza compensativa che non è la maniera giusta di porsi nella vita e nel sociale? Siamo individui che vogliamo spazio, anche nostro, solo nostro. Ma non è soltanto questo che volevo scrivere, volevo scrivere che, mi pare alquanto esagerato rivolgersi a tessa dicendogli che questo non è amore.


Per me avere chiaro che l'altro cerca in noi sue compensazioni è importante.
Di rapporti basati sulle compensazioni ce ne sono tanti.
Purtroppo tante persone si invischiano in relazioni del genere che li isolano da tutti per giochi di potere.
Esagerato è dire di adeguarsi ai bisogni di un altro che vorrebbe isolarla.
Tranquillo che se mi rivolgo a un'utente so di poterlo fare.


----------



## sienne (2 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo non è amore è una dipendenza compensativa.



Ciao

non riesco a capire. 
Parli di lui?

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non riesco a capire.
> Parli di lui?
> ...


Sì.
Vuole un rapporto rassicurante per lui.
Ho conosciuto tre coppie così strutturate. Alcune di durata a prova di tutto.
Non credo che la durata sia l'unico criterio per valutare una relazione, soprattutto non garantisce che sia sana.
Era questa la relazione a prova di bomba (e di coltelli) di Olindo e Rosa.


----------



## Tessa (3 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me avere chiaro che l'altro cerca in noi sue compensazioni è importante.
> Di rapporti basati sulle compensazioni ce ne sono tanti.
> Purtroppo tante persone si invischiano in relazioni del genere che li isolano da tutti per giochi di potere.
> Esagerato è dire di adeguarsi ai bisogni di un altro che vorrebbe isolarla.
> Tranquillo che se mi rivolgo a un'utente so di poterlo fare.


Solo ora mi son piu' chiare le dinamiche. Dinamiche che riguardano anche me. 
Noi abbiamo scelto di restare insieme. Per ora. 
Sospetto che Ele abbia alimentato un rapporto simile, e che il marito abbia scelto di scappare. 
Sono tanti i sottili segnali in quello che scrive che me lo fanno pensare. Non ultimo che lui abbia evidentemente paura a proporre un taglio definitivo, e che lei crede che lo faccia perche' teme un gesto estremo da parte di lei.


----------



## Horny (3 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> Vuole un rapporto rassicurante per lui.
> Ho conosciuto tre coppie così strutturate. Alcune di durata a prova di tutto.
> *Non credo che la durata sia l'unico criterio per valutare una relazione, soprattutto non garantisce che sia sana.
> Era questa la relazione a prova di bomba (e di coltelli) di Olindo e Rosa.*


:up: grandissima
dipendenza compensativa ne potrei riscontrare
in tutte le mie relazioni.
in alcuni casi si rasentava pure il patologico 
(da entrambe le parti)
ndr
non tipo rosolindo !!!!


----------



## Horny (3 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Tutti i giorni lotto per mantenere la mia indipendenza. Un lavoro che a tratti barcolla. *Quante volte ho pensato mollo, tanto ci pensa lui?* Quante volte mi sono trascinata stanca la sera a vedere un'amica? Perche' anche le amicizie hanno bisogno di cura e portano via spazio, risorse, energie. Vendo la vecchia macchina, tanto guida lui? No la tengo. E accumulare a poco a poco piccoli risparmi....che fatica. Fatica raddoppiata se stai con un uomo che nel tuo abbandono totale vedrebbe la dimostrazione di quell'amore che stenta a riconoscere.....


cara tessa,
questo no, non esiste proprio.
perché la dipendenza economica dall'uomo ci ha sempre castrato.
è un'arma a doppio taglio che a me personalmente repelle.
(vabe' che abbiamo l'utero, ma la ricerca scientifica è in evoluzione....)
hai fatto bene a non mollare,
però un compagno così ti succhia energie.
scusa ma non ho seguito bene la tua storia quindi non so
se ci siano tradimenti di mezzo, però già così....


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> Vuole un rapporto rassicurante per lui.
> Ho conosciuto tre coppie così strutturate. Alcune di durata a prova di tutto.
> Non credo che la durata sia l'unico criterio per valutare una relazione, soprattutto non garantisce che sia sana.
> Era questa la relazione a prova di bomba (e di coltelli) di Olindo e Rosa.


Credo che il rapporto perfetto in fondo non esista, forse c'è sempre la ricerca di un po' di compensazione, credo che la cosa importante sia l'equilibrio, sia stare bene con se stessi e poi bene insieme, entrambi.
Mi sembra di aver capito che Olindo e Rosa avevano problemi, che tentavano di risolvere agrappandosi.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Credo che il rapporto perfetto in fondo non esista, forse c'è sempre la ricerca di un po' di compensazione, credo che la cosa importante sia l'equilibrio, sia stare bene con se stessi e poi bene insieme, entrambi.
> Mi sembra di aver capito che Olindo e Rosa avevano problemi, che tentavano di risolvere agrappandosi.



Certamente. Però chi ti allontana dalla famiglia di origine o ti costringe a non salutare amici di infanzia dovrebbe mettere in allarme. Invece ci si trova senza accorgersi.


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente. Però chi ti allontana dalla famiglia di origine o ti costringe a non salutare amici di infanzia dovrebbe mettere in allarme. Invece ci si trova senza accorgersi.



Ciao

è un meccanismo subdolo. Quello che si percepisce è insicurezza, cioè una certa fragilità ... 
mentre possono innalzarsi dei veri muri verso il mondo ... è tutt'altro in effetti. 



sienne


----------



## LTD (3 Ottobre 2015)

*sono qui*

eccomi qui, oggi ho pensato di ammazzarmi, e non scherzo nè voglio crogiolarmi nel vittimismo, come qualcuno ha scritto 
sono tornata per la disperazione, ci sono tante cose che bisognerebbe conoscere prima di giudicare una persona
 mi appello al vostro cuore, non cerco niente, sto tanto male, non ho bisogno di parole dure oggi
la mi esistenza è davvero un peso

la mia storia è assurda, non so nemmeno io come ci sono arrivata a questo punto
se raccontassi tutto non ci credereste
la cosa più brutta è perdere la fiducia negli altri, il mondo non ha più senso se per vivere devi solo guardarti le spalle

vorrei spegnermi per non sentire più il dolore fortissimo che mi brucia dentro
in questi giorni ho avuto anche problemi cardiaci
vorrei non essere mai nata


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> eccomi qui, oggi ho pensato di ammazzarmi, e non scherzo nè voglio crogiolarmi nel vittimismo, come qualcuno ha scritto
> sono tornata per la disperazione, ci sono tante cose che bisognerebbe conoscere prima di giudicare una persona
> mi appello al vostro cuore, non cerco niente, sto tanto male, non ho bisogno di parole dure oggi
> la mi esistenza è davvero un peso
> ...



Ciao

mi sembra di capire, che questa rottura ti sta facendo riemergere tutto un passato che non hai tanto bene elaborato e che ora ti sta come seppellendo viva. Sfogati. Lascia emergere tutto il brutto che hai vissuto, per liberartene e per poter rivolgere lo sguardo verso l'oggi e il domani. Prova a far riposare l'anima ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> eccomi qui, oggi ho pensato di ammazzarmi, e non scherzo nè voglio crogiolarmi nel vittimismo, come qualcuno ha scritto
> sono tornata per la disperazione, ci sono tante cose che bisognerebbe conoscere prima di giudicare una persona
> mi appello al vostro cuore, non cerco niente, sto tanto male, non ho bisogno di parole dure oggi
> la mi esistenza è davvero un peso
> ...


Ciao, qui puoi sfogarti. Posso chiederti se hai mai pensato di affidarti ad uno psicologo per superare questo momento negativo ?


----------



## sienne (3 Ottobre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao, qui puoi sfogarti. Posso chiederti se hai mai pensato di affidarti ad uno psicologo per superare questo momento negativo ?



Ciao

per i momenti acuti potrebbe aiutare tanto anche un numero verde specifico. 


sienne


----------



## LTD (3 Ottobre 2015)

*reagire a che*



Tessa ha detto:


> Benvenuta Eledriel.
> Dovresti reagire. Hai 53 anni, non 90!
> E' passato un anno, un anno ci sta a crogiolarsi nella disperazione.
> Uscire di casa, cercare un lavoro, farsi degli amici.
> Hai perso 11 anni della tua vita annullandoti completamente. E la colpa non e' del tuo ex.





non ho più la forza di uscire per fare la spesa, ho diversi problemi di salute che sono peggiorati negli ultimi tempi
non scrivo qui per cercare colpevoli 
il mio ex non è un ex, è mio marito. Uno sconosciuto, un estraneo, un mezzo uomo senza cuore, senza dignità, senza parola, ma non è colpevole, per essere colpevoli bisogna essere consapevoli, se lui lo fosse non sarebbe solo colpevole, sarebbe un mostro. La nostra storia è stata molto molto particolare, lui mi deve moltissimo. Come anch'io ho sempre pensato di dovergli moltissimo, sbagliando forse. Mi ha succhiato la vita, la residua fiducia nella vita.
Per quanto riguarda il lavoro: ho smesso di cercarlo per sfinimento, per strascichi da situazioni pesanti subite (mobbing, licenziamento) per motivi che mi pare superfluo raccontarvi. Per il DIO lavoro ho vissuto fino a 40 anni, ho solo lavorato, a volte anche i sabati e le domeniche, spesso anche di sera, e ad agosto, per l'indipendenza, per essere libera, per il riconoscimento, per poter contare solo su me stessa. Ero già autonoma e vivevo sola a 20 anni. Nel poco tempo libero uscivo spesso, ballavo tutta la notte, avevo tanti (finti) amici, e tanti inutili distrazioni e riempitivi del vuoto interiore, una vita frenetica da single in "carriera". Sbattendomi in questo modo, tra alti e bassi, cambiamenti e rivoluzioni che non cambiavano, alla fine, niente, sono passati 20 anni. In realtà ero stata tanto sola e delusa, circondata da maschietti arrapati, ma senza amore. Ho avuto poche storie, più o meno importanti, tutte finite male, tradimenti subiti, ecc. Poi ho conosciuto lui, un altro pianeta, completamente diverso da me, e iniziamo a frequentarci, all'inizio era lui più motivato, io non so perchè, lui mi corteggiava in un modo goffo, all'inizio non mi piaceva per niente, ma sentivo un'attrazione strana, come attratta da qualcosa di INEVITABILE. Il rapporto è diventato sempre più un forte legame, di ANIMA e di CUORE, mai vissuto prima, la vera FIDUCIA, qualcosa di tenerissimo e meraviglioso. Vita da pendolari, su e giù per la penisola, per quattro anni. Poi tutto ha cominciato ad andare a rotoli. Crisi sul lavoro. Poi la malattia. E la crisi economica, e dopo qualche anno abbiamo deciso per il mio trasferimento, per stare vicino al mio compagno che tanto desiderava prendersi cura di me, quanto io di lui. E ho iniziato una seconda vita. In un'altra grande città dove non conoscevo nessuno. In periferia, posto di m., senza macchina, isolata dal mondo, a fare la casalinga e la mogliettina... e non so come ho fatto. Lui era tutto il mio universo, e io lo ero per lui. Non so ancora se quella era la felicità. So che quando hai preso tante, troppe mazzate dalla vita e incontri qualcuno che ti dona il suo cuore e ti accetta con tutte le tue ferite, ti pare di aver trovato il tuo SENSO, tutto il resto ti sembra fatuo e stupido. E non ti manca più di tanto. Per ora mi fermo qui. ho troppa voglia di piangere, ricordare tutto è terribile. Darei la vita per averlo ancora com'era un solo giorno


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> per i momenti acuti potrebbe aiutare tanto anche un numero verde specifico.
> 
> ...


si, ma non credo ce ne siano. Ci sono però molte associazioni di donne formate da psicologhe, avvocati ect che fanno un gran lavoro


----------



## LTD (3 Ottobre 2015)

*sì*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao, qui puoi sfogarti. Posso chiederti se hai mai pensato di affidarti ad uno psicologo per superare questo momento negativo ?


non solo ci ho pensato, l'ho fatto, e sono stata peggio
e non ho proprio soldi da buttare

non ho bisogno di capire quello che è chiarissimo
non c'è niente da capire, ho un dolore grande dentro al cuore e una delusione ancora più grande
non sono le frasi fatte di un estraneo che si fa pagare per ascoltarti 40 minuti a ridarmi la voglia di vivere
tantomeno farmaci devastanti che ti annientano il cervello e spesso non ti aiutano nemmeno a stare meglio

mi farebbe meglio un abbraccio sincero, che non ho


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> non solo ci ho pensato, l'ho fatto, e sono stata peggio
> e non ho proprio soldi da buttare
> 
> non ho bisogno di capire quello che è chiarissimo
> ...


allora resta qui, e come scrive Sienne, sfogati e dai voce al tuo dolore. Un abbraccio sincero anche se miseramente virtuale


----------



## banshee (3 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> eccomi qui, oggi ho pensato di ammazzarmi, e non scherzo nè voglio crogiolarmi nel vittimismo, come qualcuno ha scritto
> sono tornata per la disperazione, ci sono tante cose che bisognerebbe conoscere prima di giudicare una persona
> mi appello al vostro cuore, non cerco niente, sto tanto male, non ho bisogno di parole dure oggi
> la mi esistenza è davvero un peso
> ...


Ciao Ele, conosco la sensazione di disperazione di cui parli. Desiderare di non esserci più perché non c è più l'altro. 
Qui puoi parlare e sfogarti quanto vuoi, non sei sola, abbiamo sofferto tutti e tanto. E parlare fa bene anche solo nella misura in cui non ci si sente "alieni"


----------



## Eratò (3 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> non solo ci ho pensato, l'ho fatto, e sono stata peggio
> e non ho proprio soldi da buttare
> 
> non ho bisogno di capire quello che è chiarissimo
> ...


Non sei sola Eledriel, qui puoi parlare e sfogarti quanto vuoi. In tanti ti possiamo capire. Un abbraccio forte cara. :abbraccio:


----------



## LTD (3 Ottobre 2015)

*la differenza*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me avere chiaro che l'altro cerca in noi sue compensazioni è importante.
> Di rapporti basati sulle compensazioni ce ne sono tanti.
> Purtroppo tante persone si invischiano in relazioni del genere che li isolano da tutti per giochi di potere.
> Esagerato è dire di adeguarsi ai bisogni di un altro che vorrebbe isolarla.
> Tranquillo che se mi rivolgo a un'utente so di poterlo fare.




Ho avuto altre storie, anche di anni, anche un'altra convivenza, e tutte hanno avuto una fine. Ho subito altre volte il tradimento, le bugie, il disamore. Me ne sono fatta una ragione, ogni volta ho sofferto, sono cresciuta , ho "reagito" e voltato pagina. Ho continuato a vivere, ad avere voglia di incontrare altre persone e di riprovarci. Come è capitato a molte altre persone, ognuno a suo modo. Ma questa volta è diverso, è molto diverso. Diverso TUTTO. Questa volta non è finita una storia, è finita la possibilità di credere in qualsiasi cosa. Questa volta è come una bestemmia. E' come se niente potesse più essere vero. E' l'orrore che provo ogni mattina quando realizzo che è successo DAVVERO


----------



## LTD (3 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non sei sola Eledriel, qui puoi parlare e sfogarti quanto vuoi. In tanti ti possiamo capire. Un abbraccio forte cara. :abbraccio:


grazie


----------



## perplesso (3 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> Ho avuto altre storie, anche di anni, anche un'altra convivenza, e tutte hanno avuto una fine. Ho subito altre volte il tradimento, le bugie, il disamore. Me ne sono fatta una ragione, ogni volta ho sofferto, sono cresciuta , ho "reagito" e voltato pagina. Ho continuato a vivere, ad avere voglia di incontrare altre persone e di riprovarci. Come è capitato a molte altre persone, ognuno a suo modo. Ma questa volta è diverso, è molto diverso. Diverso TUTTO. Questa volta non è finita una storia, è finita la possibilità di credere in qualsiasi cosa. Questa volta è come una bestemmia. E' come se niente potesse più essere vero. E' l'orrore che provo ogni mattina quando realizzo che è successo DAVVERO


se senti il bisogno di stare giù, ok.    pensi che la vita ti abbia messo al tappeto.   ci sta.

prenditi il tuo tempo


----------



## free (3 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> Ho avuto altre storie, anche di anni, anche un'altra convivenza, e tutte hanno avuto una fine. Ho subito altre volte il tradimento, le bugie, il disamore. Me ne sono fatta una ragione, ogni volta ho sofferto, sono cresciuta , ho "reagito" e voltato pagina. Ho continuato a vivere, ad avere voglia di incontrare altre persone e di riprovarci. Come è capitato a molte altre persone, ognuno a suo modo. Ma questa volta è diverso, è molto diverso. Diverso TUTTO. Questa volta non è finita una storia, è finita la possibilità di credere in qualsiasi cosa. Questa volta è come una bestemmia. E' come se niente potesse più essere vero. E' l'orrore che provo ogni mattina quando realizzo che è successo DAVVERO



scusa se mi permetto, ma hai mai pensato che se ti dedicassi interamente alla tua salute, per il momento, anche altri aspetti della tua vita potrebbero migliorare?
nei hai parlato col tuo medico?


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> Ho avuto altre storie, anche di anni, anche un'altra convivenza, e tutte hanno avuto una fine. Ho subito altre volte il tradimento, le bugie, il disamore. Me ne sono fatta una ragione, ogni volta ho sofferto, sono cresciuta , ho "reagito" e voltato pagina. Ho continuato a vivere, ad avere voglia di incontrare altre persone e di riprovarci. Come è capitato a molte altre persone, ognuno a suo modo. Ma questa volta è diverso, è molto diverso. Diverso TUTTO. Questa volta non è finita una storia, è finita la possibilità di credere in qualsiasi cosa. Questa volta è come una bestemmia. E' come se niente potesse più essere vero. E' l'orrore che provo ogni mattina quando realizzo che è successo DAVVERO


Eledriel...

non ho parole di consolazione, quell'abbraccio che cerchi...ci sarebbero tante parole da dire a riguardo...è un abbraccio prezioso, e lascia un vuoto profondo quando scompare...apparentemente scompare...

E hai ragione, fa malissimo andare dentro a quel vuoto lì. Sembra inutile, sembra che non serva a niente e sembra che il vuoto non abbia mai fine. E che possa inghiottire. E magari a volte inghiottisse, almeno basta...non si sente più...

...quel vuoto è tuo...si potrebbero usare tantissime parole per spiegare quella sensazione che hai descritto per lui, alcune saprebbero di psicologia altre saprebbero forse di magia...quella sensazione di riconoscimento e inevitabilità, ribaltare la vita per seguire quella sensazione lì sembra facilissimo, e lo è, facilissimo...come se non si potesse fare altrimenti...

ma sei sempre tu...dentro quel vuoto, che adesso ti sembra fare così male c'è quell'abbraccio di cui parli...

non hai perso te, ti sei persa in lui...quei 40 minuti in cui sembra di vomitare l'anima, da cui a volte si esce quasi strisciando e a pezzi, riprendili...non sono sprecati...se rivuoi quell'abbraccio che è tuo, non suo, vai avanti, entra in quel vuoto e non mollare anche se ti sembra di non avere il fiato...

e non preoccuparti adesso di ciò che è vero e di ciò che non lo è, non è importante come sembra, entra in quel vuoto che senti e racconta ogni cosa a te, qui, per strada, dove vuoi...ma racconta...anche il vero e il non vero prenderanno una loro posizione.

E in un qualche modo è una bestemmia, sì...l'hai espresso benissimo...ma io non penso tu abbia ancora ben chiaro il perchè lo è, una bestemmia...cerca ancora, quell'abbraccio l'avevi dato tu a lui...senza di te non sarebbe esistito...devi solo provare a guardare, non verso di lui ma verso di te...


----------



## spleen (3 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> non ho più la forza di uscire per fare la spesa, ho diversi problemi di salute che sono peggiorati negli ultimi tempi
> non scrivo qui per cercare colpevoli
> il mio ex non è un ex, è mio marito. Uno sconosciuto, un estraneo, un mezzo uomo senza cuore, senza dignità, senza parola, ma non è colpevole, per essere colpevoli bisogna essere consapevoli, se lui lo fosse non sarebbe solo colpevole, sarebbe un mostro. La nostra storia è stata molto molto particolare, lui mi deve moltissimo. Come anch'io ho sempre pensato di dovergli moltissimo, sbagliando forse. Mi ha succhiato la vita, la residua fiducia nella vita.
> Per quanto riguarda il lavoro: ho smesso di cercarlo per sfinimento, per strascichi da situazioni pesanti subite (mobbing, licenziamento) per motivi che mi pare superfluo raccontarvi. Per il DIO lavoro ho vissuto fino a 40 anni, ho solo lavorato, a volte anche i sabati e le domeniche, spesso anche di sera, e ad agosto, per l'indipendenza, per essere libera, per il riconoscimento, per poter contare solo su me stessa. Ero già autonoma e vivevo sola a 20 anni. Nel poco tempo libero uscivo spesso, ballavo tutta la notte, avevo tanti (finti) amici, e tanti inutili distrazioni e riempitivi del vuoto interiore, una vita frenetica da single in "carriera". Sbattendomi in questo modo, tra alti e bassi, cambiamenti e rivoluzioni che non cambiavano, alla fine, niente, sono passati 20 anni. In realtà ero stata tanto sola e delusa, circondata da maschietti arrapati, ma senza amore. Ho avuto poche storie, più o meno importanti, tutte finite male, tradimenti subiti, ecc. Poi ho conosciuto lui, un altro pianeta, completamente diverso da me, e iniziamo a frequentarci, all'inizio era lui più motivato, io non so perchè, lui mi corteggiava in un modo goffo, all'inizio non mi piaceva per niente, ma sentivo un'attrazione strana, come attratta da qualcosa di INEVITABILE. Il rapporto è diventato sempre più un forte legame, di ANIMA e di CUORE, mai vissuto prima, la vera FIDUCIA, qualcosa di tenerissimo e meraviglioso. Vita da pendolari, su e giù per la penisola, per quattro anni. Poi tutto ha cominciato ad andare a rotoli. Crisi sul lavoro. Poi la malattia. E la crisi economica, e dopo qualche anno abbiamo deciso per il mio trasferimento, per stare vicino al mio compagno che tanto desiderava prendersi cura di me, quanto io di lui. E ho iniziato una seconda vita. In un'altra grande città dove non conoscevo nessuno. In periferia, posto di m., senza macchina, isolata dal mondo, a fare la casalinga e la mogliettina... e non so come ho fatto. Lui era tutto il mio universo, e io lo ero per lui. Non so ancora se quella era la felicità. So che quando hai preso tante, troppe mazzate dalla vita e incontri qualcuno che ti dona il suo cuore e ti accetta con tutte le tue ferite, ti pare di aver trovato il tuo SENSO, tutto il resto ti sembra fatuo e stupido. E non ti manca più di tanto. Per ora mi fermo qui. ho troppa voglia di piangere, ricordare tutto è terribile. Darei la vita per averlo ancora com'era un solo giorno


Non ho parole. Per quanto misera e virtuale possa essere ti esprimo la mia solidarietà, se fossi di persona ti darei un abbraccio, per quanto da uno sconosciuto.
L'unica cosa che mi sento di dirti, come ti ha detto Ipazia, è di cercare di rivolgere di nuovo il tuo amore verso te stessa. Rimani qui con noi, vedrai che nel forum non sarai mai sola.
Ciao.


----------



## LTD (3 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> scusa se mi permetto, ma hai mai pensato che se ti dedicassi interamente alla tua salute, per il momento, anche altri aspetti della tua vita potrebbero migliorare?
> nei hai parlato col tuo medico?


intendi salute mentale? sì, certo
il mio medico...
 mi ha mandata da uno psichiatra, andata, prescritti farmaci che NON prenderò mai, allora mi ha mandato da uno psicologo, più inutile dello psichiatra, che mi ha mandato in un centro... ho pianto davanti a estranei, ho raccontato i fatti miei a diverse persone, per nulla divertente, anzi, molto doloroso e anche umiliante, e per ora ho deciso che sto già abbastanza di m. 
non è facile trovare persone capaci e sensibili, soprattutto se non si hanno grandi mezzi e ci si deve accontentare dell'U.S.L

per concludere un'esperienza da dimenticare

per la salute fisica non c'è molto da fare, ho una malattia cronica autoimmune. dovrei stare tranquilla e serena.


----------



## LTD (3 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eledriel...
> 
> non ho parole di consolazione, quell'abbraccio che cerchi...ci sarebbero tante parole da dire a riguardo...è un abbraccio prezioso, e lascia un vuoto profondo quando scompare...apparentemente scompare...
> 
> ...


grazie... sto piangendo, hai toccato qualcosa di dolente


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> grazie... sto piangendo, hai toccato qualcosa di dolente


...lo so...piangi, e segui le lacrime...non ci pensare adesso


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2015)

Ele non hai idea come capisca il tuo stato d'animo e ben per questo ti dico che se ne esce.
Però quando si pronunciano frasi come  "vorrei non essere mai nata" è per me opportuno andare a un pronto soccorso di psichiatria. Per questo chiedevo la zona. A Milano potrei darti indicazioni o magari accompagnarti.
Se pensi al rifiuto della vita devi fare qualcosa.
Niente a che fare con una terapia psicologica che può avere successo solo in altre condizioni di spirito.
Ti garantisco che se conoscessi le nostre storie saresti stupita di quali cose possono accadere e come se ne possa uscire.
Sei una donna matura, ma ancora giovane che può trovare inaspettate dolcezze.
Un abbraccio forte anche da me.


----------



## LTD (3 Ottobre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ho parole. Per quanto misera e virtuale possa essere ti esprimo la mia solidarietà, se fossi di persona ti darei un abbraccio, per quanto da uno sconosciuto.
> L'unica cosa che mi sento di dirti, come ti ha detto Ipazia, è di cercare di rivolgere di nuovo il tuo amore verso te stessa. Rimani qui con noi, vedrai che nel forum non sarai mai sola.
> Ciao.


 grazie, ci sto provando
è difficile amare se stessi quando si è stati rifiutati


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> grazie, ci sto provando
> è difficile amare se stessi quando si è stati rifiutati


Mi hai fatto pensare a quegli uomini che ho rifiutato davvero.

Tu non sei stata rifiutata perché ti ha amata e ha voluto sposarti proprio perché ti ha voluta tutelare.
Non sei stata rifiutata, sei stata tradita e lasciata.
Sono cose ben diverse.
Solo chi ti ha amato e si è conquistato fiducia attraverso cura e sollecitudine può tradire, non certo chi non rappresenta niente, quindi quello che hai avuto è stato un segno di essere stata scelta. Nulla garantisce che duri per sempre, ma l'amore lo hai avuto.


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> grazie, ci sto provando
> *è difficile amare se stessi *quando si è stati rifiutati


...tacitulus taxim...


----------



## Eratò (3 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> grazie, ci sto provando
> è difficile amare se stessi quando si è stati rifiutati


Concordo con Brunetta 
Ci vuole pazienza per amare se stesse di nuovo, per trovare le energie per camminare sui propri piedi ogni giorno dopo una tale delusione ed illusione... Pare che sia stato il mondo intero ad aver deluso... Sembra un enorme buco nero che si allarga sotto i propri piedi, come incarcerate nel proprio corpo e nel proprio animo.Ci si riprende però....Piangere è liberatorio e consolatorio, ci si rende conto che i sentimenti ci sono, che l'amore, quello ferito verso noi stessi c'è e bisogna riprenderselo. E pian pianino, ogni giorno, senza neanche rendersene conto si parte a ritrovarlo. Fino a guardarsi un giorno nelle specchio e sorridere a se stessi rendendosi conto che già ci si ama un po' di più....


----------



## LTD (3 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto pensare a quegli uomini che ho rifiutato davvero.
> 
> Tu non sei stata rifiutata perché ti ha amata e ha voluto sposarti proprio perché ti ha voluta tutelare.
> Non sei stata rifiutata, sei stata tradita e lasciata.
> ...




Tutelare da cosa? dalla pugnalata che mi avrebbe inflitto da lì a poco?
anche io ho rifiutato alcune persone, ma PRIMA che si innamorassero di me, prima che mi affidassero anche solo un piccolo pezzetto di sè, perchè io non avrei potuto accoglierlo
non pensi che tradire e lasciare chi ti ha dato tutto, senza riserve, con fiducia totale, sia l'apoteosi del rifiuto? il rifiuto massimo, il rifiuto di chi ti conosce intimamente e SA cosa rifiuta, dopo averti preso tutto e lasciato vuoto
(e tu non hai più te stesso, il tuo meglio l'hai lasciato a lui) 

non so, sto cercando di pensare, sono in confusione totale
grazie per la tua riflessione... non è banale


----------



## disincantata (3 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> eccomi qui, oggi ho pensato di ammazzarmi, e non scherzo nè voglio crogiolarmi nel vittimismo, come qualcuno ha scritto
> sono tornata per la disperazione, ci sono tante cose che bisognerebbe conoscere prima di giudicare una persona
> mi appello al vostro cuore, non cerco niente, sto tanto male, non ho bisogno di parole dure oggi
> la mi esistenza è davvero un peso
> ...



CARA, carissima non pensarci proprio,  ci sono mille motivi per vivere, adesso non li Vedi ma credimi ci sono.

Io tornassi indietro non verserei neppure una lacrima per un bruttissimo tradimento.

Sto benissimo e ne avrei da raccontare per deprimere ma non ci penso proprio piu'.

Sono piu' vecchia di te. Forza.  

NON posso credere che tu non abbia almeno un amica amico QUALCUNO  con cui parlare sfogarti uscire anche solo per un caffe'.

Noi siamo qui!

:cincin::cincin:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> Tutelare da cosa? dalla pugnalata che mi avrebbe inflitto da lì a poco?
> anche io ho rifiutato alcune persone, ma PRIMA che si innamorassero di me, prima che mi affidassero anche solo un piccolo pezzetto di sè, perchè io non avrei potuto accoglierlo
> non pensi che tradire e lasciare chi ti ha dato tutto, senza riserve, con fiducia totale, sia l'apoteosi del rifiuto? il rifiuto massimo, il rifiuto di chi ti conosce intimamente e SA cosa rifiuta, dopo averti preso tutto e lasciato vuoto
> (e tu non hai più te stesso, il tuo meglio l'hai lasciato a lui)
> ...



Nessuno si sposa in malafede (a parte le vedove nere dei gialli). In buona fede ti ha amato. Ora non più. Lo so che del bene che ora può dire di provare non ci fai niente.
Ma l'amore c'è  stato.
E come quando ha scelto te non ha rifiutato le altre. Così ora ha scelto un'altra, non rifiuta te. Del resto sarebbe rifiutare se stesso.


----------



## Ecate (3 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Nessuno si sposa in malafede (a parte le vedove nere dei gialli). In buona fede ti ha amato. Ora non più. Lo so che del bene che ora può dire di provare non ci fai niente.
> Ma l'amore c'è  stato.
> E come quando ha scelto te non ha rifiutato le altre. Così ora ha scelto un'altra, non rifiuta te. Del resto sarebbe *rifiutare se stesso*.


Alcuni tradimenti e alcuni abbandoni sono così ... Non in questo caso, mi sembra.
Un abbraccio forte a Eledriel. 
Eri felice con lui anche negli ultimi tempi prima del disastro emotivo?


----------



## ipazia (3 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> Tutelare da cosa? dalla pugnalata che mi avrebbe inflitto da lì a poco?
> anche io ho rifiutato alcune persone, ma PRIMA che si innamorassero di me, prima che mi affidassero anche solo un piccolo pezzetto di sè, perchè io non avrei potuto accoglierlo
> non pensi che tradire e lasciare chi ti ha dato tutto, senza riserve, con fiducia totale, sia l'apoteosi del rifiuto? il rifiuto massimo, il rifiuto di chi ti conosce intimamente e SA cosa rifiuta, *dopo averti preso* tutto e lasciato vuoto
> (e tu non hai più te stesso, il tuo meglio l'hai lasciato a lui)
> ...


Eledriel...ha potuto prendere perchè tu hai dato, non avrebbe potuto altrimenti

E tu hai dato perchè avevi...non perdi ciò che hai...non si può, semplicemente

E ancora cosa tua, ammaccata,dolorante, umiliata, rifiutata, disperata, ma è ancora tua, non è persa

Lascia uscire il dolore e poi ascolta...

Tu hai subito quel rifiuto, ma lui non si è dimostrato degno di quello che gli hai dato...tu hai dato, ma lui non ha preso...riappropriati di ciò che è tuo


----------



## Horny (4 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eledriel...ha potuto prendere perchè tu hai dato, non avrebbe potuto altrimenti
> 
> E tu hai dato perchè avevi...non perdi ciò che hai...non si può, semplicemente
> 
> ...


buon giorno,
piacere di leggerti.
per me tutto giusto.
ma sul neretto, ipazia, come si fa?
è difficilissimo.
non so per ele, per me è difficile perché
dietro al dolore ci sono di sicuro la paura,
più complessa da gestire,
e magari anche l'odio, che la mia mente rifiuta e
indirizzerebbe contro me stessa.


----------



## Horny (4 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> Tutelare da cosa? dalla pugnalata che mi avrebbe inflitto da lì a poco?
> anche io ho rifiutato alcune persone, ma PRIMA che si innamorassero di me, prima che mi affidassero anche solo un piccolo pezzetto di sè, perchè io non avrei potuto accoglierlo
> non pensi che tradire e lasciare chi ti ha dato tutto, senza riserve, con fiducia totale, sia l'apoteosi del rifiuto? il rifiuto massimo, il rifiuto di chi ti conosce intimamente e SA cosa rifiuta, dopo averti preso tutto e lasciato vuoto
> (e tu non hai più te stesso, il tuo meglio l'hai lasciato a lui)
> ...



buongiorno eledriel
partendo dal presupposto che brunetta non è mai banale,
in questo caso la penso come te, ele.
ps
sono proprio contenta che tu sia tornata
:abbraccio:


----------



## spleen (4 Ottobre 2015)

Credo sia come elaborare un lutto. Lasciar fluire il proprio dolore senza rifiutarlo aiuta ad accettare e a superare.
E' sicuro che si alterneranno stati d'animo diversi, dolore, disperazione, forse anche risentimento. Accettarli come propri, come parte di se e della propria esperienza umana forse consente di "guardare" e vedere dentro se stessi, come dall' esterno.
Rifiutare non serve a niente purtroppo e progressivamente "stacca" dalla realtà oggettiva, rendendo ancora più fragili.
E' scontato che un aiuto esterno servirebbe, come anche Brunetta saggiamente consiglia, e credo la nostra solidarietà umana e la nostra attenzione pure.
Ele ha bisogno di rifondarsi o ritrovarsi, piano piano ci riuscirà.


----------



## Divì (4 Ottobre 2015)

Cara Eledriel
Intanto non ti dico benvenuta, perchè questo è un luogo dove non si dovrebbe mai approdare. Poi, meno male che c'è. 
La depressione, anche se reattiva come mi sembra il tuo caso, è una brutta bestia, e certamente non la puoi affrontare e risolvere con un abbraccio (per quanto utile) nè tantomeno con incoraggiamenti a prenderti cura di te.
la cosa più urgente in questo momento, come ti ha giustamente suggerito Brunetta, è una cura farmacologica per affrontare l'evidente depressione. Poi avrai forze e risorse per affrontare malattia (che secondo me è la principale causa della depressione, è normale nelle patologie autoimmuni croniche) e anche il tuo lutto affettivo.
Perchè non vuoi prendere i farmaci che ti hanno prescritto?


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> buon giorno,
> piacere di leggerti.
> per me tutto giusto.
> *ma sul neretto, ipazia, come si fa?*
> ...


...non lo so, non penso esista una ricetta universale per farlo...io ho cercato il mio modo, lo rinnovo ogni giorno, a volte resisto a volte finisco negli angoli, a volte rido e vedo meraviglia...cerco le oasi nel percorso, cerco di riposare e consolidare, cerco di respirare piano, di non aver fretta, di non farmi prendere dall'ansia del "tutto subito"...

Mi concedo al mio dolore, che è antico, come penso lo sia il tuo e come penso lo sia quello di Eledriel...quando ci si perde a quel modo non è mai l'altro, ma quello che di sè si è trovato nell'altro..è lì la trappola, ed è quella la ricerca...

l'altro diventa a volte l'interposta persona per aver cura di quelle part idi sè che non si riesce a raggiungere, perchè fa paura, perchè fa male, un milione di perchè...

ma quello spostare sull'altro è pericolosissimo...la psicologia ne dice molto...ma le esperienze di vita ancora di più

E quando mi arriva addosso la botta forte, sto lì, cerco di attendere che passi, e cerco di rendere attiva la mia attesa, riempiendola di me, riempiendola di apprendimenti su di me

Il senso di fondo è non aver paura di aver paura

Riconoscere il proprio tribunale interiore, quello che massacra, ascoltarlo e cercare di capire, dove è il giudizio di sè, che blocca e paralizza, e dove ci sono spunti per imparare e migliorarsi...

Io sto imparando che anche il dolore è mio. Mio e soltanto mio. In ogni senso. Mi appartiene. Parla di me. E posso anche volergli bene. Che sono anche quello.

L'ultima cosa che sto imparando è che anche il piacere è mio...ma di questo so dire molto poco..sono più esperta di dolore 

Ognuno ha i suoi giri insomma...

Da sola...io non credo che da sola riuscirei però...il mio psyco è importantissimo, mi aiuta a fare ordine e a collocarmi, mi supervisiona, a volte mi aiuta a tradurmi a me stessa, mi inchioda quando me la racconto, quando lascio che la mente trovi le sue agevolazioni per tenere fermo il fluire, mi incoraggia quando sono stanca e spaventata e mi sembra che non avrà mai fine, mi da la botta sulla spalla quando gli arrivo saltellante e gioiosa perchè ho capito cose...e mi sorride in silenzio. 

E poi gli alleati lungo la strada, persone preziose, presenze, non importa per quanto...ma presenze nutrienti...

Ma credo ci sia una parola d'ordine in tutto questo...la più difficile...chiedere. 

Lasciando scorrere l'umiliazione, l'imbarazzo, la paura del giudizio (che è fondamentalmente giudizio di sè per sè).

E poi provare e riprovare. Cadere ,sbagliare, rialzarsi e avanti...fissando dentro le piccole cose belle, tenendole care, per potercisi rifugiare quando fa male...anche questa è attesa attiva...curare le cose care, mentre la botta passa...e poi avanti ancora...

Da soli, questo non si può fare...non si può proprio

Ma sto scoprendo che per amarsi, serve il silenzio...e il silenzio arriva dopo, quando i fantasmi sono diventati compagni, e non soltanto nemici che urlano dentro e ti sbattono qui e là senza controllo


----------



## spleen (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ciao Ipazia.


----------



## Eratò (4 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...non lo so, non penso esista una ricetta universale per farlo...io ho cercato il mio modo, lo rinnovo ogni giorno, a volte resisto a volte finisco negli angoli, a volte rido e vedo meraviglia...cerco le oasi nel percorso, cerco di riposare e consolidare, cerco di respirare piano, di non aver fretta, di non farmi prendere dall'ansia del "tutto subito"...
> 
> Mi concedo al mio dolore, che è antico, come penso lo sia il tuo e come penso lo sia quello di Eledriel...quando ci si perde a quel modo non è mai l'altro, ma quello che di sè si è trovato nell'altro..è lì la trappola, ed è quella la ricerca...
> 
> ...


Condivido. Ognuno trova il suo cammino...


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao Ipazia.


Ciao spleen...


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> intendi salute mentale? sì, certo
> il mio medico...
> mi ha mandata da uno psichiatra, andata, prescritti farmaci che NON prenderò mai, allora mi ha mandato da uno psicologo, più inutile dello psichiatra, che mi ha mandato in un centro... ho pianto davanti a estranei, ho raccontato i fatti miei a diverse persone, per nulla divertente, anzi, molto doloroso e anche umiliante, e per ora ho deciso che sto già abbastanza di m.
> non è facile trovare persone capaci e sensibili, soprattutto se non si hanno grandi mezzi e ci si deve accontentare dell'U.S.L
> ...


in realtà mi riferivo alla tua salute fisica, ma se hai una malattia cronica credo che dovrai già seguire una terapia specifica, che ovviamente non va trascurata
per gli eventuali psicofarmaci che invece potrebbe prescriverti un medico specializzato, se fossi in te cercherei di informarmi meglio e di abbandonare eventuali scetticismi, a volte quei farmaci fanno veramente bene, a quanto pare


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Condivido. *Ognuno trova il suo cammino*...


Sì...e deve essere cercare...deve proprio...quel cammino richiede il passo di chi lo compie...


----------



## LTD (4 Ottobre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Cara Eledriel
> Intanto non ti dico benvenuta, perchè questo è un luogo dove non si dovrebbe mai approdare. Poi, meno male che c'è.
> La depressione, anche se reattiva come mi sembra il tuo caso, è una brutta bestia, e certamente non la puoi affrontare e risolvere con un abbraccio (per quanto utile) nè tantomeno con incoraggiamenti a prenderti cura di te.
> la cosa più urgente in questo momento, come ti ha giustamente suggerito Brunetta, è una cura farmacologica per affrontare l'evidente depressione. Poi avrai forze e risorse per affrontare malattia (che secondo me è la principale causa della depressione, è normale nelle patologie autoimmuni croniche) e anche il tuo lutto affettivo.
> Perchè non vuoi prendere i farmaci che ti hanno prescritto?





farmaci mai MAI e non voglio più parlarne
ne so quanto basta, ho già avuto negative esperienze
non servono, conosco persone che si trascinano da 25 anni terapie inutili di cui non possono più fare a meno, c'è un business pazzesco dietro a queste sostanze, il marketing dello psicofarmaco produce morti, non ci vuole molto a informarsi, e non funzionano nemmeno sempre, anzi è provato un aumento del numero di suicidi dopo l'assunzione di ssri, parlo di statistiche, non di opinioni personali
io non ho una malattia mentale, una psicosi, da controllare farmacologicamente,come certi pazzi che vanno i giro con l'ascia ad aggredire i passanti, 
sono più sana ed equilibrata di molti medici incapaci, che prescrivono bombe chimiche con leggerezza, devastanti per il cervello e per l'intero organismo, poichè non in grado di aiutare i pazienti con competenze che non hanno maturato
se devo ammazzarmi perchè sono disperata, preferisco farlo lucida e consapevole e non rincoglionita e in alterato stato di coscienza


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> in realtà mi riferivo alla tua salute fisica, ma se hai una malattia cronica credo che dovrai già seguire una terapia specifica, che ovviamente non va trascurata
> per gli eventuali psicofarmaci che invece potrebbe prescriverti un medico specializzato, se fossi in te cercherei di informarmi meglio e di abbandonare eventuali scetticismi, *a volte quei farmaci fanno veramente bene, a quanto pare*


quoto

quei farmaci servono ad "abbassare il volume" del dolore, per permettere di iniziare a muoversi...

sono un percorso anche quei farmaci, ecco perchè devono essere prescritti con estrema attenzione, dosando e monitorando...questo è un buon indicatore per valutare il medico

e il volume del proprio dolore, è importante imparare a valutarlo, molto importante...perchè qualunque medico, per quanto esperto e specializzato ha bisogno assolutamente del contributo del paziente per monitorare l'andamento...

ed è in questo patto, che rende il "paziente" "cliente", che si fonda la fiducia, si abbassa il senso di umiliazione che riporta Eledriel...è lei che deve proprio fidarsi di se stessa e delle sue capacità collaborative...l'umiliazione che riporta è il suo grande scoglio ora come ora...e le auguro tanto di superarlo

che non c'è umiliazione nel chiedere aiuto quando se ne ha bisogno...è invece un atto di coraggio, di cui rendersi merito e onore

il resto è tribunale interiore, giudizio di sè e per sè...ed è zavorra, di cui liberarsi...un primo passo è chiedere aiuto e accettare aiuto, umilmente e non con umiliazione

parola di presuntuosa...


----------



## Caciottina (4 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> farmaci mai MAI e non voglio più parlarne
> ne so quanto basta, ho già avuto negative esperienze
> non servono, conosco persone che si trascinano da 25 anni terapie inutili di cui non possono più fare a meno, c'è un business pazzesco dietro a queste sostanze, il marketing dello psicofarmaco produce morti, non ci vuole molto a informarsi, e non funzionano nemmeno sempre, anzi è provato un aumento del numero di suicidi dopo l'assunzione di ssri, parlo di statistiche, non di opinioni personali
> io non ho una malattia mentale, una psicosi, da controllare farmacologicamente,come certi pazzi che vanno i giro con l'ascia ad aggredire i passanti,
> ...


Non devi fare nulla che non ti senti.
Il fatto che tu non voglia prenderli per me significa che sai bene che c é un altra via d uscita ma ora non ce la fai. Datti tempo. La porta è li. La vedi bene. Devi solo alzarti e raggiungerla.
In bocca al lupo


----------



## Divì (4 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> farmaci mai MAI e non voglio più parlarne
> ne so quanto basta, ho già avuto negative esperienze
> non servono, conosco persone che si trascinano da 25 anni terapie inutili di cui non possono più fare a meno, c'è un business pazzesco dietro a queste sostanze, il marketing dello psicofarmaco produce morti, non ci vuole molto a informarsi, e non funzionano nemmeno sempre, anzi è provato un aumento del numero di suicidi dopo l'assunzione di ssri, parlo di statistiche, non di opinioni personali
> io non ho una malattia mentale, una psicosi, da controllare farmacologicamente,come certi pazzi che vanno i giro con l'ascia ad aggredire i passanti,
> ...


Non vorrei farti infuriare, ma a me piace parlar chiaro. Tu sei già in uno stato alterato di coscienza. Le sostanze chimiche che regolano il funzionamento del nostro cervello possono alterarsi per tanti motivi. Emozioni forti come il dolore, lo stress di una malattia, possono portare alla depressione che è proprio un'alterazione grave dello stato di coscienza. Ti devi curare. Il cervello è un organo come tutti gli altri. 

Una mia cara amica ha la sclerosi multipla da 20 anni e da subito le hanno prescritto antidepressivi senza i quali, credimi, non avrebbe potuto arrivare ad oggi: lavora ancora, ha organizzato la sua vita e riesce ad affrontare le crescenti difficoltà, dalla sedia a rotelle alla perdita dell'autonomia. Ha amici e una vita piena.

Chi va in giro con l'ascia è chi i farmaci non li prende.


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> farmaci mai MAI e non voglio più parlarne<br>
> ne so quanto basta, ho già avuto negative esperienze<br>
> non servono, conosco persone che si trascinano da 25 anni terapie inutili di cui non possono più fare a meno, c'è un business pazzesco dietro a queste sostanze, il marketing dello psicofarmaco produce morti, non ci vuole molto a informarsi, e non funzionano nemmeno sempre, anzi è provato un aumento del numero di suicidi dopo l'assunzione di ssri, parlo di statistiche, non di opinioni personali<br>
> io non ho una malattia mentale, una psicosi, da controllare farmacologicamente,come certi pazzi che vanno i giro con l'ascia ad aggredire i passanti, <br>
> ...


<br>
io invece conosco persone che da un percorso controllato e serio ne hanno tratto grande giovamento, certo, non si sono affidati pedissequamente al farmaco, ma contemporaneamente hanno lavorato su se stessi, e duramente
e i risultati sono misurabili

il mio psyco, ad un certo punto mi aveva chiesto se ritenevo di aver bisogno di farmaci...mi ha chiesto di ascoltare attentamente la mia tolleranza al dolore, e mettere sulla bilancia il percorso per me con il dolore che mi stava procurando...mi ha ricordato che la mia è ricerca di benessere, non di malessere

ci siamo dati tempo, ho ascoltato attentamente, non ne ho presi...ma l'impegno al benessere è aumentato esponenzialmente, l'attenzione al piacere di me, e non solo al dolore di me

non lo so se in futuro ne prenderò, se fosse necessario lo farò...conto di più io, che le statistiche,io non faccio statistica, io sono io, e sta a me prendermi cura di me, con tutti i mezzi che posso usare...

e un buon mezzo è non usare i principi come valutatori assoluti per scegliere per se stessi

se decidi di non usare farmaci, devi essere in grado di farti carico di te, della tranquillità di cui hai necessità per l'altra tua malattia...deve essere decisione e assunzione di responsabilità, prendere o non prendere...e questa cosa, fatta da sola, anzi no, non da sola, ma in solitudine...non funziona...c'è la necessità di avere specchi attivi

_rifiutarli, gli specchi attivi dico, è rotolarsi nel proprio dolore, essere vittime di se stesse.
E' non concedersi via di scampo. Decidendolo.
In tutto questo gli altri non c'entrano niente.._

noi siamo qui per il benessere Eledriel...per aver cura della qualità della nostra vita

non entro nello specifico delle malattie mentali...ci sarebbe da dirne, anche dell'uso che se ne fa per definirsi sani e rassicurarsi fregandosene del proprio star bene o star male, non si sa bene in che termini e in funzione di cosa poi...ma è un discorso OT, ora come ora...

Per esperienza, una cosa ci tengo a dirla però, accettare di prendere farmaci in caso di necessità è sintomo di salute mentale. 

Che prendere un farmaco per la mente, ha lo stesso valore che prenderne uno per qualsiasi altra malattia del corpo.

Anche le chemio fanno male e avvelenano il fisico, ma salvano anche la vita, a volte...non se ne può fare un assoluto, ovviamente, che nessuno di noi è dio, neanche i medici...


----------



## Divì (4 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> <br>
> io invece conosco persone che da un percorso controllato e serio ne hanno tratto grande giovamento, certo, non si sono affidati pedissequamente al farmaco, ma contemporaneamente hanno lavorato su se stessi, e duramente
> e i risultati sono misurabili
> 
> ...


Quoto e sottoscrivo, in particolare il neretto


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto e sottoscrivo, in particolare il neretto


Anche io..
Ci sono stati momenti in cui senza avrei passato più tempo in PS che a casa...
Ben venga un aiuto se ti consente di essere più lucida per affrontare i problemi
Certo che il farmaco non deve sostituire la ricerca di una soluzione al problema
Solo darci una mano a ripartire


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche io..
> Ci sono stati momenti in cui senza avrei passato più tempo in PS che a casa...
> *Ben venga un aiuto* se ti consente di essere più lucida per affrontare i problemi
> Certo che il farmaco non deve sostituire la ricerca di una soluzione al problema
> Solo darci una mano a ripartire


Lo scoglio è esattamente qui...

convivere con la propria presunzione di fare da soli, come se questo fosse segno di maggior onore, e la necessità oggettiva di ammettere di aver bisogno di aiuto

senza che quel bisogno di aiuto diventi materiale per il proprio tribunale interiore, senza che sia umiliazione...

imparare che riconoscere di aver bisogno di aiuto è uno dei primi sintomi di autonomia...

e pensare che è uno degli indicatori per valutare il livello di funzionalità dell'autonomia personale....in bambini e adulti...l'indicatore recita proprio "sa chiedere aiuto nelle situazioni in modo autonomo"


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Quoto e sottoscrivo, in particolare il neretto


ciao cara...


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2015)

...Eledriel...dovresti leggere i primi 3d di giorgiocan secondo me...

voi che dite?...anche lui ha fatto una fatica immane ad affidarsi alla cura...eppure ne ha tratto giovamento, e in un anno, mi sembra, ha smesso anche i farmaci...

edit:

e in ogni caso, non devi decidere nulla ora Eledriel, non prenderle come pressioni, che non lo sono...la decisione resta comunque in mano tua...e nessuno può, per fortuna, decidere per te...

si parla, ci si confronta, ci si fa da specchi attivi anche qui


----------



## spleen (4 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...Eledriel...dovresti leggere i primi 3d di giorgiocan secondo me...
> 
> voi che dite?...anche lui ha fatto una fatica immane ad affidarsi alla cura...eppure ne ha tratto giovamento, e in un anno, mi sembra, ha smesso anche i farmaci...


Quoto, non si deve vivere una cura del genere come cronica, deve servire per superare il momento oggettivamente difficile.


----------



## Divì (4 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo scoglio è esattamente qui...
> 
> convivere con la propria presunzione di fare da soli, come se questo fosse segno di maggior onore, e la necessità oggettiva di ammettere di aver bisogno di aiuto
> 
> ...


Gli indicatori li preferisco alle griglie di valutazione 
e comunque è verissimo. Saper chiedere aiuto senza svalutarsi è indice di autonomia e autostima. Oltre che di salute mentale.



ipazia ha detto:


> ciao cara...



Ciao bellissima. Ci vediamo a fine ottobre?



ipazia ha detto:


> ...Eledriel...dovresti leggere i primi 3d di giorgiocan secondo me...
> 
> voi che dite?...anche lui ha fatto una fatica immane ad affidarsi alla cura...eppure ne ha tratto giovamento, e in un anno, mi sembra, ha smesso anche i farmaci...


Secondo me può servire. Un bacione.


----------



## Eratò (4 Ottobre 2015)

I farmaci, gli antidepressivi intendo, li ho presi anch'io... Senza quelli non sarei stata in grado di prendere delle decisioni lucide... Ci vuole pazienza e costanza, aspettare una 15a di giorni finché agiscano... Rispettare le dosi sia agli inizi del trattamento che verso la fine pur di evitare o ridurre eventuali effetti collaterali,effetti collaterali che possono comparire con una qualsiasi categoria di farmaci, dalla semplice aspirina fino agli SSRI....


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Quoto, non si deve vivere una cura del genere come cronica, deve servire per superare il momento oggettivamente difficile.


già...ma è oggettivamente difficile...siamo ancora in un contesto che addita, sempre meno per fortuna...ma quel contesto agisce anche dentro ognuno di noi, come tribunale interiore...

trovo sia veramente "strambo" e portatore di inutile dolore che nella nostra società ci sia ancora questa distinzione fra corpo e mente...che ancora la mente mal funzionante sia vissuta come una sorta di colpa...

che quando è il corpo a malfunzionare non è così "giudicante" il prendersi cura...

penso che serva proprio un'inversione di rotta a riguardo, e anche spazi dove si possa dire, confrontarsi, sciogliere il giudizio di valore sulle persone, le paure...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo scoglio è esattamente qui...
> 
> convivere con la propria presunzione di fare da soli, come se questo fosse segno di maggior onore, e la necessità oggettiva di ammettere di aver bisogno di aiuto
> 
> ...


Per esperienza Quando stai male, male veramente ti aggrappi anche agli sciamani pur di sentirti bene anche solo per 5 minuti. Quando capisci che non riesci a vivere una vita normale ma vorresti viverla fai di tutto. 
Il rifiuto della cura è il rifiuto di ammettere che stai male.
Se sai di stare male e rifiuti la cura è perché in quel male ci vuoi stare e preferisci quello a chiudere un capitolo e ripartire. Perché se starai meglio dovrai rinunciare a qualcosa a cui tieni e hai paura di cosa ti riserva la vita dopo.
Ho un amico nella stessa condizione e sono giunta alla conclusione che "sta bene" così perché è ancorato lì ed è lì che vuole stare.


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Gli indicatori li preferisco alle griglie di valutazione
> e comunque è verissimo. Saper chiedere aiuto senza svalutarsi è indice di autonomia e autostima. Oltre che di salute mentale.
> 
> Anche io! E di gran lunga...mi pare proprio bello e riposante ragionare in termini di funzionalità e non di griglie..che a volte sembrano proprio gabbie...sia per chi ci viene riassunto dentro sia per chi le prova ad usare come riassunto...come se si potesse riassumere la complessità di una persona in una griglia poi...
> ...


Grazie...avevo bisogno di qualche conferma sul suggerimento


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per esperienza Quando stai male, male veramente ti aggrappi anche agli sciamani pur di sentirti bene anche solo per 5 minuti. Quando capisci che non riesci a vivere una vita normale ma vorresti viverla fai di tutto.
> Il rifiuto della cura è il rifiuto di ammettere che stai male.
> Se sai di stare male e rifiuti la cura è perché in quel male ci vuoi stare e preferisci quello a chiudere un capitolo e ripartire. Perché se starai meglio dovrai rinunciare a qualcosa a cui tieni e hai paura di cosa ti riserva la vita dopo.
> Ho un amico nella stessa condizione e sono giunta alla conclusione che "sta bene" così perché è ancorato lì ed è lì che vuole stare.


Lo trovo semplicistico...a dire il vero...e anche un po' risolutorio...perdonami 

Le componenti legate all'accettazione dell'assunzione del farmaco variano al variare di innumerevoli variabili...e la nostra società non aiuta sicuramente in questo tipo di accettazione...

Io credo sia un percorso...che a volte va a finire male...proprio perchè non si riesce a superare il cumulo di paure e giudizi di sè e per sè, che si sono respirati e interiorizzati lungo la strada...come se lo star male ad un certo punto diventasse un rifugio caldo da cui è faticoso uscire, troppo faticoso e terrorizzante...e diventa rassegnazione lo stare

L'ho visto accadere spesso, quell'abbassare le armi di fronte al proprio dolore, come se non si potesse far altro che subirlo...e mi è sempre dispiaciuto profondamente...sia quando si è trattato di persone vicine, mia madre in primis, sia quando si è trattato di lavoro...non sono mai riuscita a non sentire il dolore di quella perdita....che ogni individuo è ricchezza anche per gli altri...ed è un vero peccato perdere quella risorsa, un vero e proprio peccato...


----------



## LTD (4 Ottobre 2015)

*buona domenica*

a tutti, grazie per le vostre risposte

mi sono svegliata piangendo
piango sempre, da dove vengono tutte queste lacrime
se qualcuno me lo raccontasse non ci crederei

vivo in una grande città, e non ho un numero di telefono da chiamare

ho una sorella, piena di problemi gravi, la vedo forse una volta l'anno, in comune abbiamo solo gli stessi genitori 
ma lasciamo perdere, lei non c'entra

le amiche?

la mia amica del cuore dai tempi del liceo, si scopava il mio precedente fidanzato da un anno, quando la scoprii
e finì l'amicizia e il fidanzamento
delle altre due meglio che stia zitta, il tradimento deve essere il mio karma


Sono tornata qui, nella mia città natale, nella casa che doveva essere il coronamento del nostro sogno, a lungo desiderata da entrambi, il nido caldo per il resto della nostra vita. Una storia lunga e complicata. Non sono venuta qui in seguito alla scoperta del tradimento. L'abbiamo deciso insieme anni fa, e ora mi maledico per non essere rimasta dov'ero. A qualunque costo. Vicini sempre. Abbiamo fatto un errore, ma tutto è rimediabile. 
Ci sono cose difficili da capire quando non ci si è dentro. Le decisioni, le responsabilità non sono solo mie, non ho voluto io finire così, eravamo in due a sbagliare.
Qui le cose non sono andate come speravamo, tutto era cambiato, i pochi vecchi amici già scomparsi quando mi ammalai, mio padre morto.


ieri ho gridato aiuto, in lacrime, in cucina, chiusa tra quattro mura, in un appartamento, in una strada qualunque di una città qualunque, un puntino insignificante nell'universo
sapevo di stare per fare qualcosa di irrimediabile e non avevo nessuno a cui dire addio
ho chiamato lui... l'unico essere umano con cui ho...avevo un rapporto, e... non ha risposto al telefono, lui che solo un mese fa -UN MESE- non 20 anni, mi diceva che mi avrebbe sempre voluto bene, che non mi avrebbe mai lasciata sola, che anche se non mi vedeva più come donna (!!!!!) ero "la sua famiglia", diceva "sei parte di me", capite?
Non mi risponde al telefono, magari era a spasso con quella ... ma "non mi ama più", e quindi non valgo più nulla

non mi ama più, non esisto più. !5 anni condivisi non contano nulla, cancellata dal suo cuore, neanche l'affetto, il rispetto, l'amicizia... magari vorrebbe cancellarmi definitivamente, ormai sono solo un peso

ho plasmato la mia vita sulla sua, era quello che voleva, e ora.. il mio eroe mi ha buttata via come un giocattolo rotto, senza umanità, senza alcun riguardo, senza chiedersi quanto DANNO ... e poi dovrei essere io ad aver bisogno dello psichiatra, della pillola magica?
O non piuttosto un uomo maturo, nemmeno in grado di essere coerente con se stesso da un mese all'altro, uno che ti promette amore eterno OGNI GIORNO per quindici anni, ti sposa e scopre il giorno dopo di non sapere cosa vuole dalla vita? Uno talmente anafettivo, immaturo e contorto da spezzare il cuore all'unica persona che l'abbia mai veramente amato? (questo è un fatto) e tralascio la qualità della persona che frequenta ora perchè mi viene da vomitare

sono la persona più sola del mondo
è un dato, non è vittimismo
anche un clochard forse ha un compagno di strada, qualcuno da salutare...
capite che non ha senso lo psicofarmaco quando nessuno sa nemmeno se sei vivo o morto e a nessuno importa?

bella drogata, sfatta, ingrassata, che mi guardo allo specchio al mattino con lo sguardo ebete e mi faccio ciao con la manina, W la terapia... perchè devo farmi anche questo?
chissenefrega di vivere così, sono stanca di piangere, scusatemi, forse dovrei smettere di ammorbarvi con le mie cazzate e sparire


un'ultima cosa, ho fatto anche io tanti errori nella vita, sicuramente potevo fare altre scelte, ma NON HO MAI TRADITO


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> a tutti, grazie per le vostre risposte
> 
> mi sono svegliata piangendo
> piango sempre, da dove vengono tutte queste lacrime
> ...


No non ci ammorbi, resta qui, non sparire e continua a sfogarti. Se è anaffettivo potrei indicarti un forum dove potresti ricevere un aiuto condiviso. Se ti interessa fammi sapere in mp, un abbraccio.


----------



## Divì (4 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> a tutti, grazie per le vostre risposte
> 
> mi sono svegliata piangendo
> piango sempre, da dove vengono tutte queste lacrime
> ...


Senti, dovresti vedere quelli qui che hanno raccontato di aver fatto uso di psicofarmaci in modalità controllata. Ti assicuro che col tuo grassetto nin hanno nulla a che vedere.

Se ci dici (anche in mp) in quale città vivi, chi di noi è più vicino può - e credo lo farà volentieri - darti quel famoso numero di telefono cui rivolgerti che adesso dici di non avere.


----------



## ipazia (4 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> a tutti, grazie per le vostre risposte
> 
> mi sono svegliata piangendo
> piango sempre, da dove vengono tutte queste lacrime
> ...


Eledriel...lui non ti ha palsmata...TU ti sei plasmata...e non è una colpa, è stata una tua decisione. Assumitela. E non per prenderti a sberle, non per violentarti come stai facendo...ma per assumerti la tua forza. 

TU hai deciso. E' importante questo. Molto. Moltissimo. 

Tu sei sempre quella sai...quella che ha ribaltato ogni cosa, credendo profondamente nel suo istinto, nella sua capacità di far fronte agli imprevisti della vita...riconoscitelo 

Riconoscitelo proprio. 

Che adesso la cosa difficile che devi fare è decidere di nuovo...la tua forza per chi usarla...

Andare da un terapeuta, psicologo o psichiatra, non è un atto di debolezza...serve coraggio. Molto. Fierezza. Onore di sè. Stima di sè. E grande forza. 

Non è per tutti un percorso serio. non tutti riescono a percorrerlo...(è il motivo per cui le statistiche parlano di fallimenti)

Un percorso serio dipende dalla forza che ci si mette dentro per farlo. E dalla resistenza. E dal desiderio di ritrovarsi....di riscoprirsi...dalla cura e dal nutrimento

Hai un immaginario macabro dell'assunzione dello psicofarmaco...ti riferisci nella tua mente a non so che immagini hai visto...ma ti posso assicurare, te lo firmo, che quelle immagini riguardano situazioni perdute. Persone che il percorso non sono riuscite a svolgerlo, per innumerevoli variabili...persone che si sono lasciate affondare, che si sono rassegnate al giudizio di sè, alla non fiducia in sè e a altre innumerevoli variabili...

Stai immaginando una fine, la più terribile e spaventosa, e questo ti tiene ancorata alla tua disperazione. 

Sono immagini che ti scorrono davanti agli occhi e nella mente, togliendoti speranza e senso...ma sono immagini che crei tu. Governale. Sono immagini, e non descrivono la realtà tutta.

E' l'immagine del tuo incubo e della tua paura...quello che hai descritto...

E non stai ammorbando, a turno ci ammorbiamo tutti, non è un problema...è condividere...

E anche condividere su u semplice forum è atto di coraggio e forza. Riconoscitelo. 

E continua ad ammorbarci...si può...


----------



## Eratò (4 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> a tutti, grazie per le vostre risposte
> 
> mi sono svegliata piangendo
> piango sempre, da dove vengono tutte queste lacrime
> ...


Non ammorbi a nessuno Eledriel. Questo posto serve a questo e chiunque viene qui per sfogarsi è il benvenuto. Non sei debole tu... Sei forte ma molto stanca, stanca a ricominciare daccapo dopo ogni battosta. Stavvolta ti sembra una montagna però, stai in salita... Ma anche questa volta ce la farai e il fatto che stai qui a scrivere è indice che l'energia ce l'hai ancora...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> a tutti, grazie per le vostre risposte
> 
> mi sono svegliata piangendo
> piango sempre, da dove vengono tutte queste lacrime
> ...


Ho preso psicofarmaci per 2 anni e ancora oggi ne faccio uso al bisogno
non mi sono mai sentita una drogata. Hai una visione davvero distorta di questa cosa.
Non so se si ingrassa io sono già in sovrappeso di mio ma direi che questo dovrebbe essere l'ultimo dei tuoi problemi se tutto questo ti fa tornare a vivere. Ammesso che tu lo voglia
Aggiungo che non ammorbi nessuno e se non hai amici qui li puoi trovare


----------



## Divì (4 Ottobre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho preso psicofarmaci per 2 anni e ancora oggi ne faccio uso al bisogno
> non mi sono mai sentita una drogata. Hai una visione davvero distorta di questa cosa.
> Non so se si ingrassa io sono già in sovrappeso di mio ma direi che questo dovrebbe essere l'ultimo dei tuoi problemi se tutto questo ti fa tornare a vivere. Ammesso che tu lo voglia
> Aggiungo che non ammorbi nessuno e se non hai amici qui li puoi trovare


Al momento Eledriel non è abilitata a ricevere messaggi privati. Deve fare qualcos o bisogna solo aspettare? Potrebbe aver impostato il suo account per non riceverli inavvertitamente? Sempre che voglia riceverli ....


----------



## Brunetta (4 Ottobre 2015)

Permettiamo che esistono parrucchieri a cui chiedi una regolatina e ti ritrovi come un marines.
Esistono medici che sbagliano psicofarmaci.
Per questo speravo che fossi vicina a Milano.

Piangere e disperarsi è normale.
Guarda che il forum, come ti sarai già accorta, è pieno di gente che, purtroppo, conosce quella disperazione lì.
Fidati un po' di noi.


----------



## spleen (4 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Permettiamo che esistono parrucchieri a cui chiedi una regolatina e ti ritrovi come un marines.
> Esistono medici che sbagliano psicofarmaci.
> Per questo speravo che fossi vicina a Milano.
> 
> ...


E non solo quella.


----------



## LTD (4 Ottobre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> E non solo quella.


su un forum di tradimento non parlo di altre disperazioni, come perdere il lavoro in modo traumatico e non ritrovarlo malgrado mille sforzi, non avere una casa nè sapere dove sbattere la testa, avere una malattia invalidante che ti blocca per mesi su un letto e una diagnosi di pochi anni di vita...  il dolore cronico della cefalea a grappolo... la solitudine estrema
tutte queste le ho conosciute e con alcune convivo,
molte altre no e non le conoscerò mai, non è un merito nè una colpa essere disperati

 ci sono tante altre disperazioni, infinite disperazioni, non sto facendo la gara a chi ha sofferto di più, a chi ha portato un fardello più pesante, non ha alcun senso e non mi permetterei mai, qui si parla di tradimento, e ora è questa la mia disperazione, per voi sarà piccola e ignobile, per me è un inferno che trascina con sè tante altre problematiche esistenziali, inevitabilmente


----------



## Eratò (4 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> su un forum di tradimento non parlo di altre disperazioni, come perdere il lavoro in modo traumatico e non ritrovarlo malgrado mille sforzi, non avere una casa nè sapere dove sbattere la testa, avere una malattia invalidante che ti blocca per mesi su un letto e una diagnosi di pochi anni di vita...  il dolore cronico della cefalea a grappolo... la solitudine estrema
> tutte queste le ho conosciute e con alcune convivo,
> molte altre no e non le conoscerò mai, non è un merito nè una colpa essere disperati
> 
> ci sono tante altre disperazioni, infinite disperazioni, non sto facendo la gara a chi ha sofferto di più, a chi ha portato un fardello più pesante, non ha alcun senso e non mi permetterei mai, qui si parla di tradimento, e ora è questa la mia disperazione, per voi sarà piccola e ignobile, per me è un inferno che trascina con sè tante altre problematiche esistenziali, inevitabilmente


Guarda che anche per tanti altri di noi lo è stato un inferno... perciò ti dico che ti possiamo capire in tanti


----------



## spleen (4 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> su un forum di tradimento non parlo di altre disperazioni, come perdere il lavoro in modo traumatico e non ritrovarlo malgrado mille sforzi, non avere una casa nè sapere dove sbattere la testa, avere una malattia invalidante che ti blocca per mesi su un letto e una diagnosi di pochi anni di vita...  il dolore cronico della cefalea a grappolo... la solitudine estrema
> tutte queste le ho conosciute e con alcune convivo,
> molte altre no e non le conoscerò mai, non è un merito nè una colpa essere disperati
> 
> ci sono tante altre disperazioni, infinite disperazioni, non sto facendo la gara a chi ha sofferto di più, a chi ha portato un fardello più pesante, non ha alcun senso e non mi permetterei mai, qui si parla di tradimento, e ora è questa la mia disperazione,* per voi sarà piccola e ignobile*, per me è un inferno che trascina con sè tante altre problematiche esistenziali, inevitabilmente


Nessuna disperazione è piccola e ignobile, non la tua, quella che vivi ora, non quelle che hai passato, non quelle che hanno vissuto gli altri. 
Ciascuno nel forum potrebbe raccontarti qualcosa della sua, credo, io ti potrei raccontare di come sono rimasto senza un lavoro alla soglia dei 50, un impegno che era quasi la mia vita, con una famiglia sulle spalle, di come mi sono abbattuto, dei bicchieri bevuti seduto in giardino senza vedere una soluzione ai problemi.
Preferirei raccontarti però di come mi sono rimesso in piedi, di come ho scoperto che non tutte le persone a questo mondo sono lì per mettertelo nel sedere, (perdona il francesismo) e di come mi sono reinventato, di come ho reagito insomma, perchè vedi, secondo me è di questo che tu hai bisogno, devi farti aiutare e devi reagire, alzarti in piedi per riaprirla, quella porta.


----------



## Ecate (4 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> a tutti, grazie per le vostre risposte
> 
> mi sono svegliata piangendo
> piango sempre, da dove vengono tutte queste lacrime
> ...


cara Ele
ti dico solo due parole sullo psicofarmaco.
in genere quello che danno nelle situazioni di dolore interiore intenso e invalidante come il tuo è sempre un antidepressivo. Io l'ho preso per tre anni. All'inizio era come non prendere nulla: avevo un po' di mal di testa ma per me che sono avvezza all'emicrania era nulla. L'umore era lo stesso. Il cibo mi sembrava meno appetitoso. Ciò nonostante sono ingrassata un poco (poco) ma non ci ho fatto molto caso perché sottopeso. L'umore è migliorato dopo tre mesi e il mal di testa se ne è andato. La maledetta emicrania con aura è rimasta da sempre 
ne è valsa la pena.
non ha risolto i miei problemi e neppure ha cambiato il mio modo di affrontarli, però mi ha restituito una buona parte di istinto alla vita. Non è poco


----------



## free (4 Ottobre 2015)

ok per il momento non desideri ricorrere ai farmaci
allora, se la tua malattia te lo permette, ti consiglio di prendere con te un cane
credo che ti potrebbe aiutare occuparti di un essere vivente, che ti ricambierà con un enorme affetto, ti darà anche uno motivo per alzarti e uscire di casa, ti permetterà anche di fare nuove conoscenze etc. etc.
può sembrare un consiglio stupido tuttavia occuparsi degli animali è da anni che è considerata anche un'importante terapia


----------



## Divì (4 Ottobre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ok per il momento non desideri ricorrere ai farmaci
> allora, se la tua malattia te lo permette, ti consiglio di prendere con te un cane
> credo che ti potrebbe aiutare occuparti di un essere vivente, che ti ricambierà con un enorme affetto, ti darà anche uno motivo per alzarti e uscire di casa, ti permetterà anche di fare nuove conoscenze etc. etc.
> può sembrare un consiglio stupido tuttavia occuparsi degli animali è da anni che è considerata anche un'importante terapia


Concordo :up:

Magari di piccola taglia.....


----------



## JON (4 Ottobre 2015)

Ele, non ammalarti. Se vuoi fare a meno dei farmaci devi avere la consapevolezza della tua condizione per avere la capacità di venirne fuori. Devi ammettere a te stessa che il tradimento non ammazza e che la sofferenza che ti sta dando non deve portati a morire dentro. Hai tutti i diritti di soffrire, ma sforzati di guardare avanti. L'alternativa è ammalarsi.


----------



## Horny (4 Ottobre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Non ammorbi a nessuno Eledriel. Questo posto serve a questo e chiunque viene qui per sfogarsi è il benvenuto. Non sei debole tu... Sei forte ma molto stanca, stanca a ricominciare daccapo dopo ogni battosta. Stavvolta ti sembra una montagna però, stai in salita... Ma anche questa volta ce la farai e il fatto che stai qui a scrivere è indice che l'energia ce l'hai ancora...


:up:lo penso anche io, ele.
quanto ai farmaci, ti parlo per lunga esperienza
personale.
quando servono bisogna assolutamente assumerli.
certo si deve trovare il farmaco giusto, perché
i cervelli dei pazienti sono tutti diversi.
a volte si finisce ad andare per tentativi ed errori,
come con gli antibiotici.
e anche sui farmaci ci sono le mode.
però ti faccio un esempio, per una persona bulimica,
la fluoxetina, rispetto a farmaci nuovi, magari più efficaci sotto
altri aspetti, ha l'indubbio vantaggio di essere lievemente 
anoressizzante. 
gli psichiatri competenti sanno personalizzare le terapie.
l'immagine che dai tu, come scrive mi pare ipazia,
di quella donna allo specchio,
quella è la donna che i farmaci giusti NON li ha presi.


----------



## Carola (4 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> a tutti, grazie per le vostre risposte
> 
> mi sono svegliata piangendo
> piango sempre, da dove vengono tutte queste lacrime
> ...



Ho preso psicofarmaci in un momento  veramente brutto della mia vita con un lutto pesante alle spalle e figli da tirare su da sola perché mio marito aveva perso il lavoro ed era finito in un altra Città 
Non ci si riduce come hai descritto tu se controllata e ti assicuro che resti nel pieno delle tue facoltà , io ho continuato ad alzarmi badare ai bimbi portarli a scuola lavorare e tornare a casa per ricominciare ogni gg e ti assicuro che tre bimbi piccoli richiedono lucidità 
Ti allievano il dolore li dovresti vedere al
Pari di una cura x un altro Organo
Che poi non è il cervello a stare male ma il cuore
Ti prego non abbatterti a volte la vita può tornare a sorprendere , a darti del calore  quando meno te lo aspetteresti ...magari attraverso questo forum 
Un grande abbraccio
Carola


----------



## LTD (5 Ottobre 2015)

*buongiorno a tutti*

sono ancora qui, un altro giorno è andato, buttato, e inizia una nuova settimana
sto orrendamente, piango in continuazione, vorrei rifare tutto, vorrei un'altra occasione, il pensiero doloroso di lui è costante come un coltello piantato nel cuore

non riesco a odiarlo, lo amo ancora, vorrei che tornasse, ma non succederà

sto leggendo molte cose sul forum, ho letto tantissimo, fino alle 3 di stanotte.
mi fate un po' di compagnia, imparo qualcosa da tutti, e sento anche il vostro dolore


----------



## Eratò (5 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sono ancora qui, un altro giorno è andato, buttato, e inizia una nuova settimana
> sto orrendamente, piango in continuazione, vorrei rifare tutto, vorrei un'altra occasione, il pensiero doloroso di lui è costante come un coltello piantato nel cuore
> 
> non riesco a odiarlo, lo amo ancora, vorrei che tornasse, ma non succederà
> ...


Buongiorno Eledriel... La compagnia la stai facendo anche tu a noi


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sono ancora qui, un altro giorno è andato, buttato, e inizia una nuova settimana
> sto orrendamente, piango in continuazione, vorrei rifare tutto, vorrei un'altra occasione, il pensiero doloroso di lui è costante come un coltello piantato nel cuore
> 
> non riesco a odiarlo, lo amo ancora, vorrei che tornasse, ma non succederà
> ...


Se è passato un mese va bene, se è passato un anno no.
Come sei arrivata qui?
Che ricerca hai fatto? Cosa ti ha colpita?


----------



## LTD (5 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se è passato un mese va bene, se è passato un anno no.
> Come sei arrivata qui?
> Che ricerca hai fatto? Cosa ti ha colpita?


 non ricordo le parole esatte, forse "tradita" o "disperata", o entrambe... su google, ho trovato questo sito, ho iniziato a leggere qualcosa, e mi sono registrata. Mi ha colpita il livello dgli interventi, non paragonabile ad altri forum assai deprimenti. Era una notte orribile, come sono le mie notti insonni. E' passato un anno dal "non ti amo più", durante il quale ha continuato a cercarmi e a respingermi, ad andare e venire, a illudermi su un suo possibile futuro ritorno per disilludermi dopo un minuto... un'altalena snervante, straziante, ma come non cogliere ogni volta quella che poteva essere "l'occasione" imperdibile per ricucire lo strappo? solo da un mese so chi è l'ALTRA. E questo ha fatto la differenza, in peggio, i tutti i sensi.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> non ricordo le parole esatte, forse "tradita" o "disperata", o entrambe... è passato un anno dal "non ti amo più", durante il quale ha continuato a cercarmi e a respingermi, ad andare e venire, a illudermi su un suo possibile futuro ritorno per disilludermi dopo un minuto... un'altalena snervante, straziante, ma come non cogliere ogni volta quella che poteva essere "l'occasione" imperdibile per ricucire lo strappo? Liti, recriminazioni, discussioni, pianti, freddezza, silenzi pesanti, abbracci, mezze promesse, rancori, urla, lacrime... e stupore, solitudine, costernazione, impotenza... dolore, dolore, dolore... mi aveva anche detto di aver lasciato quell'ALTRA, a giugno, altra di cui non mi ha mai voluto dire niente di niente. Non poteva più negarne l'esistenza, ma non mi ha mai voluto dire una parola su di lei, su come e dove l'avesse incontrata, nulla. Ho vissuto con l'incubo di un'ombra nera incombente, minacciosa, senza volto, senza nome, ogni donna per strada poteva assomigliarle, ogni nome di donna poteva essere il suo... ho pensato che la sua ostinata omertà fosse dovuta al desiderio di proteggere lei, e non me. Addirittura ho pensato si trattasse di un uomo. Alla fine, solo un mese fa, l'ultima volta che ci siamo visti, dopo ore di parole e lacrime e abbracci da parte di entrambi, mi ha detto il nome, ho visto chi è.


Intanto è normale che si tradisca con una persona completamente all'opposto, altrimenti non avrebbe senso.
Ho fatto fatica a capirlo. Io avrei capito una mia versione migliorata. Ma era insensato.
L'altalena di comportamenti non è perfidia. È segno di incertezza e della forza del legame con te.
So che fatichi ad accettare questo.


----------



## LTD (5 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intanto è normale che si tradisca con una persona completamente all'opposto, altrimenti non avrebbe senso.
> Ho fatto fatica a capirlo. Io avrei capito una mia versione migliorata. Ma era insensato.
> L'altalena di comportamenti non è perfidia. È segno di incertezza e della forza del legame con te.
> So che fatichi ad accettare questo.


ho dovuto modificare il post, ho il terrore di essere riconosciuta per quanto possa sembrare assurdo e improbabile, sto diventando paranoica. Immaginavo una splendida ragazza giovane piena di salute e di entusiasmo, quello che può tentare il maschietto in crisi di mezza età con una moglie "impegnativa" e magari con una salute un po' precaria e una menopausa incipiente... e invece, fatemelo dire, si è trovato una sozzona, e pure brutta! E dice di amarla!!! Quell'uomo che credevo di conoscere meglio di se stesso, meglio di sua madre. Il tipo di donna che a lui ha sempre fatto schifo, tra l'altro. Lui così esigente e schizzinoso. Ciò va al di là della gelosia. Sono costernata. E'doloroso per me pensare che si butti via con una così, una manipolatrice, fredda, una serpe, lo so sono pazza. Ma si può capire una simile affermazione solo quando si ha davvero amato tanto. Non so più chi è lui, chi sono io, cosa abbiamo fatto per 15 anni.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> ho dovuto modificare il post, ho il terrore di essere riconosciuta per quanto possa sembrare assurdo e improbabile, sto diventando paranoica. Immaginavo una splendida ragazza giovane piena di salute e di entusiasmo, quello che può tentare il maschietto in crisi di mezza età con una moglie "impegnativa" e magari con una salute un po' precaria e una menopausa incipiente... e invece, fatemelo dire, si è trovato una sozzona, e pure brutta! E dice di amarla!!! Quell'uomo che credevo di conoscere meglio di se stesso, meglio di sua madre. Il tipo di donna che a lui ha sempre fatto schifo, tra l'altro. Lui così esigente e schizzinoso. Ciò va al di là della gelosia. Sono costernata. E'doloroso per me pensare che si butti via con una così, una manipolatrice, fredda, una serpe, lo so sono pazza. Ma si può capire una simile affermazione solo quando si ha davvero amato tanto. Non so più chi è lui, chi sono io, cosa abbiamo fatto per 15 anni.


Lo capisco. Ma è sempre così. 
Comunque se vuoi dire quanto fa schifo, fai pure. Sfogati. Fa bene.


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> ho dovuto modificare il post, ho il terrore di essere riconosciuta per quanto possa sembrare assurdo e improbabile, sto diventando paranoica. Immaginavo una splendida ragazza giovane piena di salute e di entusiasmo, quello che può tentare il maschietto in crisi di mezza età con una moglie "impegnativa" e magari con una salute un po' precaria e una menopausa incipiente... e invece, fatemelo dire, si è trovato una sozzona, e pure brutta! E dice di amarla!!! Quell'uomo che credevo di conoscere meglio di se stesso, meglio di sua madre. Il tipo di donna che a lui ha sempre fatto schifo, tra l'altro. Lui così esigente e schizzinoso. Ciò va al di là della gelosia. Sono costernata. E'doloroso per me pensare che si butti via con una così, una manipolatrice, fredda, una serpe, lo so sono pazza. Ma si può capire una simile affermazione solo quando si ha davvero amato tanto. Non so più chi è lui, chi sono io, cosa abbiamo fatto per 15 anni.



Ele io voglio dirti solo una cosa che spero ti faccia fare una riflessione positiva: Un amore che dura 15 anni é un amore vero. Guarda che non è una cosa che tutti riescono ad avere nella vita. Lo so che adesso ti strazia il cuore pensare che sia finito. Ma tu quell'amore l'hai avuto ed è una cosa preziosa che è ancora tua perché fa parte della tua storia e della tua vita. Non buttare via quello con il resto. Visualizzalo come un tesoro e apprezzalo perché nessuno ti può togliere quello che è tuo. Poi sfogati butta fuori e pensa che verrà il giorno in cui respirerai meglio e avrai voglia di scherzare con noi. Fidati un poco. La solitudine rende tutto più difficile.


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> ho dovuto modificare il post, ho il terrore di essere riconosciuta per quanto possa sembrare assurdo e improbabile, sto diventando paranoica. Immaginavo una splendida ragazza giovane piena di salute e di entusiasmo, quello che può tentare il maschietto in crisi di mezza età con una moglie "impegnativa" e magari con una salute un po' precaria e una menopausa incipiente... e invece, fatemelo dire, si è trovato una sozzona, e pure brutta! E dice di amarla!!! Quell'uomo che credevo di conoscere meglio di se stesso, meglio di sua madre. Il tipo di donna che a lui ha sempre fatto schifo, tra l'altro. Lui così esigente e schizzinoso. Ciò va al di là della gelosia. Sono costernata. E'doloroso per me pensare che si butti via con una così, una manipolatrice, fredda, una serpe, lo so sono pazza. Ma si può capire una simile affermazione solo quando si ha davvero amato tanto. Non so più chi è lui, chi sono io, cosa abbiamo fatto per 15 anni.




Ha ragione Brunetta, è sempre così. Catalizziamo anche  sull'altra la nostra rabbia, ma in realtà se fosse stata giovane, bellissima e premio nobel per la pace ci saremmo incazzate lo stesso, e anche di più, sminuendoci ulteriormente. Ci casco anch'io dopo mesi (ogni tanto), figurati. Nella mia testa (e anche qui e con gli amici) di lei ho sempre detto peste e corna, le ho inviato gli epiteti più orribili che la mia mente potesse partorire, ma sono solo sfoghi, che pure servono, il nocciolo della questione è altrove: non in lui, ma in noi. Urla pure tutta la tua rabbia, fallo, svuotati e vedrai che prima o poi ti ritroverai, tuo malgrado, a sorridere di quello che la tua mente disperata è riuscita a partorire. So che ora ti sembra impossibile, io avrei ammazzato chi mi diceva queste cose mesi fa , ma datti tempo, usa questo posto e noi, che siamo disponibili. Ci sono persone davvero preziose qui dentro, fidati, davvero.


----------



## Divì (6 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ele io voglio dirti solo una cosa che spero ti faccia fare una riflessione positiva: Un amore che dura 15 anni é un amore vero. Guarda che non è una cosa che tutti riescono ad avere nella vita. Lo so che adesso ti strazia il cuore pensare che sia finito. Ma tu quell'amore l'hai avuto ed è una cosa preziosa che è ancora tua perché fa parte della tua storia e della tua vita. Non buttare via quello con il resto. Visualizzalo come un tesoro e apprezzalo perché nessuno ti può togliere quello che è tuo. Poi sfogati butta fuori e pensa che verrà il giorno in cui respirerai meglio e avrai voglia di scherzare con noi. Fidati un poco. La solitudine rende tutto più difficile.


Quoto ad oltranza.


----------



## Diletta (6 Ottobre 2015)

*Dico una parola anch'io*

sugli antidepressivi: ero laggiù in fondo al pozzo più profondo e se ho rivisto uno sprazzo di luce è solo grazie a loro.
Alzano la soglia del dolore emotivo e liberano lo stomaco (o il cuore, non l'ho mai capito bene) da quel pugnale conficcato da cui scaturisce l'angoscia più nera.
E chi la prova sa bene di cosa si parla...
Certo che sarebbe molto meglio non averne mai bisogno, sono comunque pesanti e, all'inizio, ottundono un po' la mente, ma i benefici sono reali e ne valgono la pena, credimi.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2015)

Ele ci sei?
Ti aspettiamo


----------



## LTD (6 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ele ci sei?
> Ti aspettiamo





sono senza parole 
vi leggo


----------



## Eratò (6 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sono senza parole
> vi leggo


Che effetto ti fa?Come ti senti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sono senza parole
> vi leggo



Ele scrivi. Anche in private. Non avere remore. Non ho avuto modo di scrivere di là ma siamo colleghe  sappiamo in molti qui che il fatto di non sentirsi soli fa la differenza.


----------



## Mary The Philips (6 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sono senza parole
> vi leggo




Dimmi che hai sorriso almeno una volta tra le lacrime


----------



## LTD (6 Ottobre 2015)

sto troppo male


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sto troppo male


Ele, se vuoi puoi sfogarti qui o in privato.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Ottobre 2015)

Passiamo al positivo. Progetta una cosa alla volta: Una nuova tinta, un taglio, un weekend, una mostra, un film. Cosa?
Un passettino!


----------



## ipazia (6 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel...butta fuori...anche parole sconnesse...

anche una sequela di vaffanculo vanno bene


----------



## LTD (7 Ottobre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eledriel...butta fuori...anche parole sconnesse...
> 
> anche una sequela di vaffanculo vanno bene



magari riuscissi a buttare fuori, a gridare un vaffanculo ENORME SPROPOSITATO ATROCE
incredibile quanto mi senta vuota e satura al tempo stesso, vuota di pensieri, idee, desideri, interesse per qualsiasi cosa
mi sento un misero contenitore, una buccia, piena fino all'orlo di dolore pulsante

oggi è il compleanno dell'altra, staranno ora mano nella mano a passeggio nella luce del tramonto, occhi che scintillano, sorrisi, forse il regalo glielo darà dopo cena... che bella coppia, belli profumati, ti ho insegnato io a scegliere la cravatta...
immagino le sue mani che conosco così bene, guardo il mio triste cellulare che a quest'ora squillava, come ogni sera per anni... spero in suo messaggio che non arriverà, anche solo "ciao", mi ricordo che esisti ancora, da qualche parte, unica-donna-della-mia-vita-cosa-sarei-se-non-ci-fossi-tu?

torno a letto


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> magari riuscissi a buttare fuori, a gridare un vaffanculo ENORME SPROPOSITATO ATROCE
> incredibile quanto mi senta vuota e satura al tempo stesso, vuota di pensieri, idee, desideri, interesse per qualsiasi cosa
> mi sento un misero contenitore, una buccia, piena fino all'orlo di dolore pulsante
> 
> ...


Questi sono pensieri tipici depressivi.
Ho un'amica che ne produce in quantità e io li stronco.
E' una tendenza alla depressione che porta a visualizzare gli altri in situazioni idilliache in contrasto con una personale percezione di squallore e fallimento.
Ma sono entrambe due visioni irrealistiche.
Gli altri non sono costantemente sereni, felici e con lo sfondo del tramonto e la propria condizione non è di fallimento e squallore, ma una condizione del tutto normale.
In realtà la visione idilliaca (mentre magari sono rintronati in un centro commerciale) ha la funzione di far percepire come disperata la propria situazione.
Tu sei nella situazione in cui sta direi il 25% del forum.
Grandiosa situazione di libertà assoluta in cui si può progettare qualsiasi cosa.

Cosa ti cucini stasera che a lui non piaceva?
Puoi mangiare cipolla o aglio tranquillamente.
Cosa ti va?


----------



## ipazia (7 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> magari riuscissi a buttare fuori, a gridare un vaffanculo ENORME SPROPOSITATO ATROCE
> incredibile quanto mi senta vuota e satura al tempo stesso, vuota di pensieri, idee, desideri, interesse per qualsiasi cosa
> mi sento un misero contenitore, una buccia, piena fino all'orlo di dolore pulsante
> 
> ...


Butta fuori un po' per volta...lascia andare...

Stai rimanendo aggrappata tanto forte che ti fanno male le mani...allenta un po' la presa...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> magari riuscissi a buttare fuori, a gridare un vaffanculo ENORME SPROPOSITATO ATROCE
> incredibile quanto mi senta vuota e satura al tempo stesso, vuota di pensieri, idee, desideri, interesse per qualsiasi cosa
> mi sento un misero contenitore, una buccia, piena fino all'orlo di dolore pulsante
> 
> ...


Intanto smetti di immaginare cosa fa o non fa lui, da solo o con l'altra. fai qualcosa per te, cosa ti piace fare? Hai degli interessi, hobby? Ci sarà qualcosa che ti interessa, c'è per tutti, parti da li,devi Riappropriarsi della tua libertà e cominciare vivere realmente. Coraggio.


----------



## Diletta (8 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> magari riuscissi a buttare fuori, a gridare un vaffanculo ENORME SPROPOSITATO ATROCE
> incredibile quanto mi senta vuota e satura al tempo stesso, vuota di pensieri, idee, desideri, interesse per qualsiasi cosa
> mi sento un misero contenitore, una buccia, piena fino all'orlo di dolore pulsante
> 
> ...



Ele, le persone cambiano...è successo al tuo uomo, ma poteva succedere a te.
Quando ti diceva così era sicuramente sincero, poi è successo quello che non dovrebbe mai succedere: lui si è innamorato, o così crede di esserlo, di un'altra.
E' ovvio che tu ti senta come ti sei descritta, come ha detto Brunetta, sei "semplicemente" depressa e quando si è così bisogna curarsi perché la depressione è un disturbo organico che emerge dopo grandi dispiaceri o traumi.
E il tuo è un trauma, per chi ama lo è nel vero senso della parola.
Quindi, prima cosa da fare: curarsi.
Seconda cosa: mandare affanculo i mentecatti.
Spero vivamente che tu lo abbia fatto, altro che aspettare una sua telefonata!
Ma che diamine Ele...e poi "belli profumati", forse profumati lo saranno anche, ma belli...non hai detto che lei è orribile? 
E tuo marito? Potrà anche essere bello di fuori, ma è brutto nell'anima e scusa se mi permetto.
E sai perché lo dico?
Perché non ci si innamora da un giorno all'altro e un uomo sposato ha la RESPONSABILITA' di tutelare il proprio matrimonio e in virtù di questo proteggere anche se stesso da interferenze esterne che portano la gonna (si fa per dire).
Quindi, diciamoci la verità: la giustificazione dell'innamoramento è abbastanza forzata...e lascia il tempo che trova.

Però le cose, allo stato attuale, stanno in questi termini: lui dice che è innamorato di un'altra (dice).
E allora che se la tenga. Io, se mio marito mi dicesse questo, non lo vorrei neanche più vedere in fotografia.
Chiuso, perché chi non mi ama non mi merita.
Convinciti anche tu di questa verità illuminante perché è così!


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> magari riuscissi a buttare fuori, a gridare un vaffanculo ENORME SPROPOSITATO ATROCE
> incredibile quanto mi senta vuota e satura al tempo stesso, vuota di pensieri, idee, desideri, interesse per qualsiasi cosa
> mi sento un misero contenitore, una buccia, piena fino all'orlo di dolore pulsante
> 
> ...



Ele ti racconto come é andata la serata: Parcheggiando lui ha preso un paletto alto un metro e si è distrutto il portellone. Lei scendendo dalla macchina ha infilato il tacco in un tombino ha spaccato la scarpa e preso una distorsione. Avevano parcheggiato lontano lei si è tolta le scarpe e ha pestato una merda. A quel punto lei voleva tornare a casa ma lui aveva prenotato la serata già gli costava un mutuo dal carrozziere e hanno litigato. Mentre litigavano un camion é passato su una pozza e li ha inondati. Sono arrivati al ristorante senza parlarsi e conciati come due giocatori di rugby. Purtroppo era tardi e avevano dato il tavolo ad altri. Sono entrati nella pizzeria a fianco, da Pippo detto lo zozzone. Tornando a casa i primi sintomi della cucina di Pippo sono comparsi tanto improvvisamente che non hanno fatto in tempo a scendere. Chissà quanto costano due sedili nuovi.
.... Ele io non so se sono riuscita a farti fare mezzo sorriso ma ci devi provare


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ele ti racconto come é andata la serata: Parcheggiando lui ha preso un paletto alto un metro e si è distrutto il portellone. Lei scendendo dalla macchina ha infilato il tacco in un tombino ha spaccato la scarpa e preso una distorsione. Avevano parcheggiato lontano lei si è tolta le scarpe e ha pestato una merda. A quel punto lei voleva tornare a casa ma lui aveva prenotato la serata già gli costava un mutuo dal carrozziere e hanno litigato. Mentre litigavano un camion é passato su una pozza e li ha inondati. Sono arrivati al ristorante senza parlarsi e conciati come due giocatori di rugby. Purtroppo era tardi e avevano dato il tavolo ad altri. Sono entrati nella pizzeria a fianco, da Pippo detto lo zozzone. Tornando a casa i primi sintomi della cucina di Pippo sono comparsi tanto improvvisamente che non hanno fatto in tempo a scendere. Chissà quanto costano due sedili nuovi.
> .... Ele io non so se sono riuscita a farti fare mezzo sorriso ma ci devi provare


Bellissimo :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (8 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ele ti racconto come é andata la serata: Parcheggiando lui ha preso un paletto alto un metro e si è distrutto il portellone. Lei scendendo dalla macchina ha infilato il tacco in un tombino ha spaccato la scarpa e preso una distorsione. Avevano parcheggiato lontano lei si è tolta le scarpe e ha pestato una merda. A quel punto lei voleva tornare a casa ma lui aveva prenotato la serata già gli costava un mutuo dal carrozziere e hanno litigato. Mentre litigavano un camion é passato su una pozza e li ha inondati. Sono arrivati al ristorante senza parlarsi e conciati come due giocatori di rugby. Purtroppo era tardi e avevano dato il tavolo ad altri. Sono entrati nella pizzeria a fianco, da Pippo detto lo zozzone. Tornando a casa i primi sintomi della cucina di Pippo sono comparsi tanto improvvisamente che non hanno fatto in tempo a scendere. Chissà quanto costano due sedili nuovi.
> .... Ele io non so se sono riuscita a farti fare mezzo sorriso ma ci devi provare



Pippo lo zozzone :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ele, scusa le risate e non intenderle come una mancanza di considerazione verso il tuo dolore. Sbriciolata è semplicemente fantastica e se già ti avesse fatto ridere la metà di quanto ho riso io leggendola, lo considererei un ottimo segno!

Come va oggi?


----------



## Divì (8 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ele ti racconto come é andata la serata: Parcheggiando lui ha preso un paletto alto un metro e si è distrutto il portellone. Lei scendendo dalla macchina ha infilato il tacco in un tombino ha spaccato la scarpa e preso una distorsione. Avevano parcheggiato lontano lei si è tolta le scarpe e ha pestato una merda. A quel punto lei voleva tornare a casa ma lui aveva prenotato la serata già gli costava un mutuo dal carrozziere e hanno litigato. Mentre litigavano un camion é passato su una pozza e li ha inondati. Sono arrivati al ristorante senza parlarsi e conciati come due giocatori di rugby. Purtroppo era tardi e avevano dato il tavolo ad altri. Sono entrati nella pizzeria a fianco, da Pippo detto lo zozzone. Tornando a casa i primi sintomi della cucina di Pippo sono comparsi tanto improvvisamente che non hanno fatto in tempo a scendere. Chissà quanto costano due sedili nuovi.
> .... Ele io non so se sono riuscita a farti fare mezzo sorriso ma ci devi provare


Questa è quasi meglio della facocera ....

Ti lovvo


----------



## Nicka (8 Ottobre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Questa è quasi meglio della facocera ....
> 
> Ti lovvo


Sempre un evviva alle facocere!!!!


----------



## LTD (8 Ottobre 2015)

*buonasera*

sono qui

pensierosa, ma lucida, forse è la stanchezza. Star male stanca.

lo sozzone esisteva, ci sono finita io a mangiare una volta! ora credo abbia chiuso bottega


----------



## Brunetta (8 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sono qui
> 
> pensierosa, ma lucida, forse è la stanchezza. Star male stanca.
> 
> lo sozzone esisteva, ci sono finita io a mangiare una volta! ora credo abbia chiuso bottega


Dopo gli ultimi clienti però.:mexican:


----------



## Eratò (8 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sono qui
> 
> pensierosa, ma lucida, forse è la stanchezza. Star male stanca.
> 
> lo sozzone esisteva, ci sono finita io a mangiare una volta! ora credo abbia chiuso bottega


Peccato... avrei un sacco di gente da mandarci


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sono qui
> 
> pensierosa, ma lucida, forse è la stanchezza. Star male stanca.
> 
> lo sozzone esisteva, ci sono finita io a mangiare una volta! ora credo abbia chiuso bottega


Credo ce ne sia uno in ogni città, più o meno


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sono qui
> 
> pensierosa, ma lucida, forse è la stanchezza. Star male stanca.
> 
> lo sozzone esisteva, ci sono finita io a mangiare una volta! ora credo abbia chiuso bottega


ohhhh, un sorriso.
Sono contenta.
Tu invece come te la cavi in cucina?


----------



## ipazia (13 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel....?


----------



## LTD (26 Ottobre 2015)

*è trascorso un mese*

solo un mese dal mio disperato post


quanto si può stare male? quanto ancora?

continuo a chiedermi, a chiedergli parlando a me stessa, COME HAI POTUTO?????

come hai potuto farmi tanto male? senza pietà, senza ritegno, senza pensare...

nel nostro letto, ti sei svegliato con lei accanto

nella nostra casa
mentre io sono qui a piangere fiumi di lacrime e non riesco più a smettere, solo lacrime

mi sfogo qui, mi avete detto di farlo, non c'è molto da dire
il dolore non finisce, non può finire
non c'è molto da commentare, abbiate pazienza


----------



## Brunetta (26 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> solo un mese dal mio disperato post
> 
> 
> quanto si può stare male? quanto ancora?
> ...


Invece poi il dolore finisce.

Sembra impossibile, ma finisce. 
Ho pianto tanto da non avere più lacrime davvero.
Dopo smetti di chiedere come abbia potuto e ti chiedi come puoi tu farti questo.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> solo un mese dal mio disperato post
> 
> 
> quanto si può stare male? quanto ancora?
> ...


Finisce, so che ti sembra ineluttabile ora, ma finisce.


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece poi il dolore finisce.
> 
> Sembra impossibile, ma finisce.
> Ho pianto tanto da non avere più lacrime davvero.
> Dopo smetti di chiedere come abbia potuto e ti chiedi come puoi tu farti questo.


Superquotonemegagalattico.

Ci pensavo proprio oggi in un rigurgito acido di pensieri insani. Mi sono dimenticata di una ricorrenza che solo un paio di mesi fa mi avrebbe mandata ai pazzi. Me ne sono dimenticata!!! 

Ele, erca di non farti troppo male aspettando che finisca


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Ottobre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece poi il dolore finisce.
> 
> Sembra impossibile, ma finisce.
> Ho pianto tanto da non avere più lacrime davvero.
> Dopo smetti di chiedere come abbia potuto e ti chiedi come puoi tu farti questo.


vero, tutto vero.
Ele... finisce. Il tempo, lascia fare al tempo. Ogni giorno è un passo che ti allontana dal dolore. Solo che questo tipo di dolore è un po' come quello delle scottature: basta un poco di calore e la scottatura torna a fare male. Ma poi con il tempo la pelle si inspessisce.


----------



## Diletta (27 Ottobre 2015)

*Ele*

mi unisco al coro di chi ti dice che finisce. Lo so che ora sembra che la cosa non ti riguardi perché sei convinta di non liberarti mai del dolore.
Un dolore così acuto non può finire...(pensi tu).
Invece... succede davvero il "miracolo".

P.s.: io non so dirti se, senza l'aiuto dei farmaci, i tempi di ripresa sarebbero stati gli stessi.
Ho voluto curarmi per accelerare il processo e, soprattutto, per intervenire sulle ossessioni che non mi lasciavano tregua e che erano diventate un disturbo vero e proprio (D.o.c.).
Sono stata presto meglio da questo punto di vista, per il resto il tempo ha lavorato a mio favore. Farà lo stesso anche a te.


----------



## Mary The Philips (27 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> . Solo che questo tipo di dolore è un po' come quello delle scottature: basta un poco di calore e la scottatura torna a fare male. Ma poi con il tempo la pelle si inspessisce.


Epperò bisogna sforzarsi un pochino di non cedere alla tentazione di grattarla in continuazione, sennò non si inspessisce mai; bisogna darle tempo di rigenerarsi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Epperò bisogna sforzarsi un pochino di non cedere alla tentazione di grattarla in continuazione, sennò non si inspessisce mai; bisogna darle tempo di rigenerarsi.


Io ho una mia teoria sul motivo per il quale la lingua batte sempre dove il dente duole.
Ma non è importante.
Quello che tu dici è vero.
Sicuramente se Ele lavorasse avrebbe almeno la testa impegnata altrove ogni tanto, ma non è così.
Ele... non riesci a trovarti qualcosa da fare fuori casa?
Mica chissà che, qualcosa che ti costringa per qualche ora a non stare lì con la testa.
Ti aiuterebbe tanto, credi.
Vai a trovare un'amica, fatevi un giro, andate a una mostra.
Vai in un vivaio, comprati delle piante.
Sono piccole cose, ma aiutano.
Sono piccole boccate di ossigeno.


----------



## Mary The Philips (28 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho una mia teoria sul motivo per il quale la lingua batte sempre dove il dente duole.
> Ma non è importante.
> Quello che tu dici è vero.
> Sicuramente se Ele lavorasse avrebbe almeno la testa impegnata altrove ogni tanto, ma non è così.
> ...



Mi dici la tua teoria? Ti trovo sempre assolutamente interessante..

Quanto e' vero che imporsi di fare qualcosa serve! Fosse anche che solo  per un minuto  non si pensa al male, al dolore, alla sofferenza etc ha un senso. E piu' si fa piu' i tempi si diluiscono.


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Ottobre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Mi dici la tua teoria? Ti trovo sempre assolutamente interessante..
> 
> Quanto e' vero che imporsi di fare qualcosa serve! Fosse anche che solo  per un minuto  non si pensa al male, al dolore, alla sofferenza etc ha un senso. E piu' si fa piu' i tempi si diluiscono.


la mia teoria è questa, ma bada bene che è mia: la lingua batte dove il dente duole per aumentare il dolore ed innalzare la produzione di endorfine.
Le endorfine sono una droga molto simile all'eroina, tanto è vero che chi assume eroina diminuisce la produzione di endorfine.
Ma nello specifico, la lingua che batte sul dente produce anche adrenalina.
Che è anche essa una droga però simile alla cocaina.
Un bel trip insomma.
Però non ne siamo consapevoli.
Sappiamo solo che dopo un pianto ci calmiamo, e riusciamo a dormire.
O sappiamo che dopo una forte scarica di adrenalina tutti i nostri sensi sono potenziati.
Tatto, gusto, olfatto: questo fa sì che ogni sensazione sia amplificata compresi i sapori, i profumi.
Il cervello ci fornisce una scappatoia: lo stordimento.
Ma al tempo stesso ci tende una trappola.
Quindi va bene... per un po'.
Poi bisogna prendersi delle pause. Disintossicarsi ed accettare il dolore, e gestirlo.
Distrarsi. Lo so che sembra al tempo stesso una stronzata ed una cattiveria dire ad uno che sta male di distrarsi.
Perchè mica è facile, e uno non ne ha affatto voglia.
Ma bisogna sforzarsi, piano piano.
Io perlomeno il dolore lo affronto così.


----------



## LTD (28 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io ho una mia teoria sul motivo per il quale la lingua batte sempre dove il dente duole.
> Ma non è importante.
> Quello che tu dici è vero.
> Sicuramente se Ele lavorasse avrebbe almeno la testa impegnata altrove ogni tanto, ma non è così.
> ...





non ne dubito, potendolo fare


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Ottobre 2015)

coraggio. Per quel poco, pochissimo, nulla, che posso fare sono qui.
Anche solo per leggerti.
Per darti un abbraccio virtuale.
Secondo me sei forte e non debole, affatto.
E ti comprendo, credimi.
Non è pena ma comprensione del tuo dolore che rispetto assolutamente.
Non voglio dirti cosa devi fare, vorrei poter fare qualcosa che è diverso.
Magari, se riprovi con le piante... possiamo parlare anche di quelle


----------



## Nobody (28 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> coraggio. Per quel poco, pochissimo, nulla, che posso fare sono qui.
> Anche solo per leggerti.
> Per darti un abbraccio virtuale.
> Secondo me sei forte e non debole, affatto.
> ...


Mi hai rubato le parole... purtroppo di fronte ad un dolore così grande, poter fare qualcosa è impossibile. E' già difficile per un'amica della vita reale, qui sul forum a parte qualche consiglio banale, non c'è proprio modo.
Leggo i soliti interventi... serve tempo, il dolore passa... per carità tutto vero (quasi sempre), ma nel istante vissuto sono parole che non danno un briciolo di lenimento.


----------



## Pazzesco (28 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Mi hai rubato le parole... purtroppo di fronte ad un dolore così grande, poter fare qualcosa è impossibile. E' già difficile per un'amica della vita reale, qui sul forum a parte qualche consiglio banale, non c'è proprio modo.
> Leggo i soliti interventi... serve tempo, il dolore passa... per carità tutto vero (quasi sempre), ma nel istante vissuto sono parole che non danno un briciolo di lenimento.


mi intrometto giusto un attimo in un flusso che sento principalmente femminile per dire al lato pratico cosa a me sta dando sollievo.
Faccio le piccole cose cretine che ho sempre rimandato: mettere ordine nelle scartoffie mediche, pulire e buttar roba del garage, dell'armadio, decimare i ninnoli e gli strumenti inutili di cucina (fatta fuori mucca zuccheriera e morsa per il prosciutto adibita a portariviste).
Mi dicevo, questa sera dedico due ore alla cantina, devo finire in tre giorni. E così via. Le serate passano e danno un ritmo, un senso, anche se piccolo, di ordine di misura.

Spero possa essere di conforto.
Come deve essere di conforto sapere che ci sono persone che ti pensano.


----------



## disincantata (28 Ottobre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Mi hai rubato le parole... purtroppo di fronte ad un dolore così grande, poter fare qualcosa è impossibile. E' già difficile per un'amica della vita reale, qui sul forum a parte qualche consiglio banale, non c'è proprio modo.
> Leggo i soliti interventi... serve tempo, il dolore passa... per carità tutto vero (quasi sempre), ma nel istante vissuto sono parole che non danno un briciolo di lenimento.



Non ne sono sicura, io purtroppo ho scoperto il forum dopo qualche settimana, avrei preferito scoprirlo subito e piangere meno, passare le notti qui piuttosto che sveglia su un divano a non fare niente.  Magari per un uomo e diverso. Vogliono essere forti. Diciamo che mi e' servito ugualmente e molto per non andare oltre un limite gia'  pericoloso.  Almeno il tempo che si passa qui e' leggero rispetto all'aria che si sente quando chiuso il PC riprendi il  confronto con chi e' stato  capace di tradirti e poi fatica a discuterne e chiarire perche' e che vuole fare nella vita. Leggevo il forum, anche storie vecchie, e per ore non piangevo e non gli parlavo.  Di parlare in quei giorni con una cara amica non avevo proprio voglia.  Mesi dopo si.


----------



## Horny (28 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> non ne dubito, potendolo fare


:amici:


----------



## Ecate (28 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> la mia teoria è questa, ma bada bene che è mia: la lingua batte dove il dente duole per aumentare il dolore ed innalzare la produzione di endorfine.
> Le endorfine sono una droga molto simile all'eroina, tanto è vero che chi assume eroina diminuisce la produzione di endorfine.
> Ma nello specifico, la lingua che batte sul dente produce anche adrenalina.
> Che è anche essa una droga però simile alla cocaina.
> ...


Penso tu abbia colto nel segno


----------



## LTD (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Penso tu abbia colto nel segno




magari riuscissi a stordirmi, magari il dolore potesse avere questi insperati effetti psicotropi
basta alzarsi al mattino, ricordare chi si è, dove si è, cosa è successo... sì, è tutto vero
un altro giorno, un altro passo verso non so dove


----------



## Ecate (29 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> magari riuscissi a stordirmi, magari il dolore potesse avere questi insperati effetti psicotropi
> basta alzarsi al mattino, ricordare chi si è, dove si è, cosa è successo... sì, è tutto vero
> un altro giorno, un altro passo verso non so dove


Eledriel come sono questi giorni? 
Io ogni tanto ti cerco, cerco una lucina 
cerco un tuo stare un pochino meglio
una tua novità carina
un film che ti è piaciuto


----------



## LTD (29 Ottobre 2015)

*mi fa piacere*



Ecate ha detto:


> Eledriel come sono questi giorni?
> Io ogni tanto ti cerco, cerco una lucina
> cerco un tuo stare un pochino meglio
> una tua novità carina
> un film che ti è piaciuto


che qualcuno mi cerchi, lucine non ne ho 

tanto buio da queste parti, e freddo dentro, tanto

ce la sto mettendo tutta, ma davvero, non riesco a credere che sia tutto qui, questo pugno di cenere che mi resta

ho vissuto 53 anni facendo attenzione a non ferire gli altri, con onestà, con impegno, con fatica
l'ultima e unica speranza che ho è che il tempo attenui un po' il dolore, non è una grande prospettiva

 ho rivisto Serpico, mi piace Al Pacino... 



non riesco a smettere di piangere, mai


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> che qualcuno mi cerchi, lucine non ne ho
> 
> tanto buio da queste parti, e freddo dentro, tanto
> 
> ...


quando il dolore diminuisce, lascia spazio ad altro.
come te la cavi in cucina?


----------



## LTD (29 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quando il dolore diminuisce, lascia spazio ad altro.
> come te la cavi in cucina?




ciao

ora non cucino, apro scatolette e bevo tè
per me sola non mi viene voglia di sporcare stoviglie...
addirittura sono arrivata alle proteine in polvere per non dover uscire far la spesa

"prima" sì, mi piaceva cucinare, apparecchiare bene, e fare dei dolci... di tanto in tanto


----------



## disincantata (29 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> ora non cucino, apro scatolette e bevo tè
> per me sola non mi viene voglia di sporcare stoviglie...
> ...


DOBBIAMO ORGANIZZARE una gita dalle tue parti e  portarti fuori!

Puo' andare per una o due settimane poi basta!

Capisco non aver voglia di cucinare chissa' cosa, ma una minestra una pasta delle verdure le devi cucinare.

Le scatolette a lungo andare fanno malissimo, provocano allergie.

Senti, io a dicembre tornero' al mare, non che ci sia chissa' cosa in inverno, pero' spesso si puo' fare colazione e pranzo in giardino, se ti va puoi venire con me, guardare il mare, camminare sulla spiaggia, e qualcosa di decente da cucinare lo troviamo.  Due settimane a respirare aria Buona.   Forza. NON puoi restare chiusa in casa. MI insegnaresti pure a fare i dolci Mi servirebbe.  CERCA di volerti bene.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2015)

Credo che leggendo questi post un po tutti abbiamo preso a cuore eledriel e vorremmo aiutarla.

Propongo di aprire un 3D per eledriel dove parlare di un po tutto tranne che di tradimento e simili.

O magari è una cazzata e scusatemi se l'ho detta, se invece credete che possa servire.. qualcuno/a la apre?


----------



## LTD (29 Ottobre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Credo che leggendo questi post un po tutti abbiamo preso a cuore eledriel e vorremmo aiutarla.
> 
> Propongo di aprire un 3D per eledriel dove parlare di un po tutto tranne che di tradimento e simili.
> 
> O magari è una cazzata e scusatemi se l'ho detta, se invece credete che possa servire.. qualcuno/a la apre?




no ti prego, non fatemi sentire un caso pietoso

piuttosto sparisco dal forum
apprezzo l'intenzione e la buona fede, ma non è il caso, davvero


----------



## disincantata (29 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> no ti prego, non fatemi sentire un caso pietoso
> 
> piuttosto sparisco dal forum
> apprezzo l'intenzione e la buona fede, ma non è il caso, davvero


Guarda che siamo stati/state male tutti e tanto.

Guai a te se sparisci.  E'  solo un invito a fare qualcosa, qualsiasi  cosa per te.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> no ti prego, non fatemi sentire un caso pietoso
> 
> piuttosto sparisco dal forum
> apprezzo l'intenzione e la buona fede, ma non è il caso, davvero


Ma quale caso pietoso!! sapessi che ho combinato io quando sono stato tradito, essù, azzo dovrei starmene rosso per un'intera vita.

Eledriel questo forum serve ad aiutare, io sono stato aiutato, altri sono stati aiutati, adesso tocca a te, ma devi permettercelo, possiamo cercare di aiutarti nel modo che ci è possibile farlo?


----------



## Tessa (29 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> DOBBIAMO ORGANIZZARE una gita dalle tue parti e  portarti fuori!
> 
> Puo' andare per una o due settimane poi basta!
> 
> ...


Sei una donna generosa ed altruista Disincantata. Scrivere e' facile, fare davvero non e' da tutti.


----------



## disincantata (29 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sei una donna generosa ed altruista Disincantata. Scrivere e' facile, fare davvero non e' da tutti.



NON c'e' come esserci passata da questa e altre tristi esperienze per capire che una mano serve e deve essere disinteressata.

P.s. Mio marito che non mi chiede quasi mai mai niente del forum,  un minuto fa mi ha chiesto cosa sto scrivendo.

Risposta,dopo avergli detto in due parole il problema 'invitala qui da noi, la stanza c'e', cucino io (benissimo)  e la porto a ballare quando suono'.

Evidentemente e'  famigliare  per noi interessarci davvero alle persone. 

Non lo dice tanto per, e neppure io.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sei una donna generosa ed altruista Disincantata. Scrivere e' facile, fare davvero non e' da tutti.


Disi è fuori dal comune davvero...
Fa cose che poche persone farebbero e soprattutto lo fa in maniera totalmente disinteressata
E' adorabile
Io le dico sempre che la sposerei.....poi aggiungo che sposerei anche suo marito


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Ottobre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> ora non cucino, apro scatolette e bevo tè
> per me sola non mi viene voglia di sporcare stoviglie...
> ...


e vabbè cazzo, allora le ricette te le ricordi.
Angolo della cucina, postare.
Ho un sacco di zucche, non so più come farle.
dai dai dai


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Ottobre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sei una donna generosa ed altruista Disincantata. Scrivere e' facile, fare davvero non e' da tutti.


Disi è una persona stupenda. E riesce sempre a sorprendermi con l'essere sempre più stupenda.


----------



## disincantata (29 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Disi è una persona stupenda. E riesce sempre a sorprendermi con l'essere sempre più stupenda.


Troppo buone, ho solo ereditato tanto da mio papa'.  Un uomo speciale.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> DOBBIAMO ORGANIZZARE una gita dalle tue parti e  portarti fuori!
> 
> Puo' andare per una o due settimane poi basta!
> 
> ...


Grande Disi!!!!! :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Troppo buone, ho solo ereditato tanto da mio papa'.  Un uomo speciale.


Tanto cuore e altruismo, immagino


----------



## disincantata (29 Ottobre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e vabbè cazzo, allora le ricette te le ricordi.
> Angolo della cucina, postare.
> Ho un sacco di zucche, non so più come farle.
> dai dai dai



Mio marito questa sera ha fatto le polpette di zucca. Buone.


----------



## Simy (29 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mio marito questa sera ha fatto le polpette di zucca. Buone.


Ricetta [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## disincantata (29 Ottobre 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Ricetta [emoji51][emoji51]



Sposatevi. ......con un musicista, e' mezzo addormentato davanti alla TV,  domani chiedo.

Ma che se ne faceva la piccolina di un vecchietto? Ahahahaha:rotfl:


----------



## Divì (29 Ottobre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Troppo buone, ho solo ereditato tanto da mio papa'.  Un uomo speciale.


Ma quanto bene ti voglio?????


----------



## disincantata (29 Ottobre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Ma quanto bene ti voglio?????



Anch'io tanto tanto.


----------



## Simy (30 Ottobre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Ma quanto bene ti voglio?????





disincantata ha detto:


> Anch'io tanto tanto.


siete bellissime entrambe


----------



## LTD (3 Novembre 2015)

...


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> ...


Dicci pure ele


----------



## LTD (3 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dicci pure ele




niente, solo un saluto


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> niente, solo un saluto


Ciao , come va?


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> niente, solo un saluto



Ele, ti ho risposto dellà 

Dimmi quaccheccosa


----------



## LTD (3 Novembre 2015)

*mi scrive oggi*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ele, ti ho risposto dellà
> 
> Dimmi quaccheccosa



"se e quando vuoi venire a trovarmi sono contento"

ma cosa vuol dire???

sto male


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> "se e quando vuoi venire a trovarmi sono contento"
> 
> ma cosa vuol dire???
> 
> sto male



Vuole dire che per te c'è sempre.
Può irritarti, ma ha buona disposizione.


----------



## Eratò (3 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> "se e quando vuoi venire a trovarmi sono contento"
> 
> ma cosa vuol dire???
> 
> sto male


Vuol dire che ti pensa e molto di più  di quello che pensi tu. Non devi stare male...È un bene.


----------



## LTD (3 Novembre 2015)

*ciao Eratò! ciao Brunetta!*



Eratò ha detto:


> Vuol dire che ti pensa e molto di più  di quello che pensi tu. Non devi stare male...È un bene.


rispondo a entrambe 




allora la mia strategia del silenzio sta funzionando...?

in realtà ho paura di aspettarmi più di quello che dovrei, non voglio dare troppo significato a una frase

mi sento tanto confusa, non mi fido, non mi chiama, non mi ha detto "ho chiuso con l'altra", "voglio te"...

per ora continuo a ignorarlo, magari si schiarisce meglio le idee, anche se mi costa moltissimo
credo che solo così può capire se gli manco e fino a che punto, sono stanca di inseguirlo, non otterò nulla placcandolo per estorcergli una risposta se non sa quello che vuole, verrei solo respinta, e non è quello che desidero

ma se fosse vero che mi volesse ancora, dovrà chiudere con l'altra, e non perchè glielo chiedo io
solo dopo potrei riaprire le comunicazioni

spero di non cedere

sto vivendo giornate molto lunghe e difficili


----------



## spleen (3 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> rispondo a entrambe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Credo che tu faccia bene così, vada come vada.


----------



## Eratò (3 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> rispondo a entrambe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se non te la senti fai bene...Bada soprattutto a te.


----------



## Mary The Philips (3 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> "se e quando vuoi venire a trovarmi sono contento"
> 
> ma cosa vuol dire???
> 
> sto male



Che è disponibile per te, e tu, credo, fai bene a muoverti come ritieni sia giusto. Però non trascurarti, riguardati, mangia, esci. So che non hai 10 anni e che lo sai da te, ma imponiti di tenere a te stessa nel frattempo che qualcosa si sblocchi.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> rispondo a entrambe
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non ti offendere, spero che si sia capito che ti sono vicina, ma qualsiasi strategia per me è una fesseria.
Non si può mai sapere come il silenzio può essere interpretato.
Potrebbe stancarsi o pensare che tu te ne freghi.
Rispondi, se è quello che vorresti m


----------



## Ecate (3 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti offendere, spero che si sia capito che ti sono vicina, ma qualsiasi strategia per me è una fesseria.
> Non si può mai sapere come il silenzio può essere interpretato.
> Potrebbe stancarsi o pensare che tu te ne freghi.
> Rispondi, se è quello che vorresti m


Credo anch'io che le strategie non portino bene nel lungo periodo
Credo che ciò che si ottiene con una strategia sia effimero
Però la tua non mi sembra una strategia
Mi sembra l'applicazione ferrea di un principio
Di un principio pure nobile 
come anche altri ti esorto solo a prenderti cura di te


----------



## LTD (3 Novembre 2015)

*non mi offendo Brunetta,*



Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ti offendere, spero che si sia capito che ti sono vicina, ma qualsiasi strategia per me è una fesseria.
> Non si può mai sapere come il silenzio può essere interpretato.
> Potrebbe stancarsi o pensare che tu te ne freghi.
> Rispondi, se è quello che vorresti m




e strategia non è la parola adatta, anzi è proprio sbagliata, ma non me ne viene in mente un'altra, diciamo che non vedo cos'altro potrei fare, ormai

sono stremata

potrebbe stancarsi... e di cosa?

di avermi abbandonata? di tradirmi? delle telefonate che non mi fa? dell'amante che si è scelto da solo? di essere mio marito ignorandomi? di fare liberamente tutto quello che vuole senza che io lo disturbi? del mio dolore che non vede e non sente? di cosa si potrebbe stancare? di una moglie che ha accettato di essere buttata in un angolo e che malgrado tutto ancora lo ama?
di mandarmi quegli assurdi sms mattino e sera a cui non c'è niente da rispondere?
non mi chiede nemmeno "come stai?" da un mese

io non obbligo nessuno a fare niente, nemmeno ad avere a che fare con me, fa quello che si sente...

sono io che dovrei stancarmi, di lui, delle sue manipolazioni, della sua vigliaccheria, non lui

che io NON me ne frego, lui lo sa benissimo, anzi, è proprio il fatto che l'ho eccessivamente rassicurato sul mio incondizionato amore che gli ha permesso di maltrattarmi così e di tenere i piedi in due scarpe...

che cosa dovrei fare? che gli dovrei dire? "Tesoro, allora la vuoi lasciare quella sozzona che ci sono qua io che sto morendo per te?" 
oppure: "divorziamo, che non vedo l'ora di mettere una pietra tombale su questo matrimonio"? e perchè dovrei?, 

Perchè? per eliminare ogni residua speranza di un improbabile ma non impossibile riavvicinamento?
Per risparmiargli anche questa fatica ingrata?

ho già fatto e detto tutto, troppo, lui sa che lo amo e sa anche che ora sto malissimo e che non l'ho mandato al diavolo nemmeno dopo la rivelazione della sozzona, e si sente tranquillo

ora sta assaggiando per la prima volta in 14 anni un mio distacco (relativo), e chissà che non inizi a non darmi così per scontata... in ogni caso, se volesse dirmi qualcosa lo farebbe, e io lo ascolterei, e lui lo sa

il fatto è che non lo fa perchè non ha niente da dire
per ora

davvero non vedo di cosa si debba ancora stancare, certo non di una moglie rompiballe...

cosa devo temere Brunetta, ormai è lui che deve decidere, non per niente sto così male, faccia quello che vuole... 
cerca di capirmi se puoi
non posso violentarmi


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2015)

Stai male perché aspetti.


----------



## LTD (3 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Stai male perché aspetti.




sto male perchè mi manca
e mi mancherà


----------



## Brunetta (3 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sto male perchè mi manca
> e mi mancherà


Questo è il dolore normale che è gestibile. Si gestisce anche il dolore della morte.

Quello che non si gestisce e distrugge è l'aspettativa costantemente frustrata.


----------



## Diletta (4 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è il dolore normale che è gestibile. Si gestisce anche il dolore della morte.
> 
> Quello che non si gestisce e distrugge è l'aspettativa costantemente frustrata.




D'accordissimo con te.
Ele sta male per l'attesa.
Quest'uomo ha in mano tutto il potere che gli andrebbe tolto subito.
E' vergognoso il modo con cui si sta comportando...
Già il fatto della scelta fra me e il terzo incomodo mi farebbe alquanto girare le scatole.
E io lì, in trepidante attesa che lui faccia la sua scelta...ma chi si crede di essere?
Stamani sono anche incazzata di mio e sapere di gente che si approfitta degli altri sfruttandone il sentimento mi manda davvero in bestia.


----------



## Diletta (4 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è il dolore normale che è gestibile. Si gestisce anche il dolore della morte.
> 
> Quello che non si gestisce e distrugge è l'aspettativa costantemente frustrata.



Assolutamente d'accordo, Ele sta male per l'attesa.
Mi stupisco ancora in negativo di come faccia una persona, oltretutto ancora sposato, ad agire in questo modo sapendo bene quali siano i sentimenti di sua moglie.
Arrivo a pensare che si tratti di cattiveria...non me ne voglia Ele.
Che poi, anche questa storia della scelta che deve fare: tutto questo potere nelle sue mani...
E lei che si sta consumando nell'attesa del verdetto...
No, lui non se lo può permettere e lei non glielo deve più permettere, per la sua salute che, in questo momento, è prioritaria.


----------



## Tessa (4 Novembre 2015)

Ciao. 
Non c'e' niente che logori piu' dello stato di limbo. 
L'attesa sfinisce. 
E l'attesa di qualcosa che non accadra' perche' questa situazione potrebbe durare all'infinito. 
Il silenzio, l'accettazione, viene letto dall'altro come una mancanza d'interesse. 
Hai rabbia dentro? Sfogala, incazzati, pianta un casino, costringilo a prendere una posizione. Forse lui si aspetta proprio questo da te. 
Non aver paura delle conseguenze.


----------



## Tessa (4 Novembre 2015)

Ps 
E' passato un mese dalla scoperta prima che io reagissi. 
La conosco la paralisi in cui sei. 
Poi e' scattato qualcosa. Se non avessi reagito lui starebbe ancora con l'altra.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti
> mai avrei pensato di cercare conforto in un forum sul tradimento.
> 
> la cosa migliore è stare soli con se stessi ed evitare di esporsi al giudizio di chi non può capire
> ...


Alcuni capiscono molto bene credimi e proprio per questo non danno giudizi. Parlarne amplifica il dolore inizialmente, poi invece aiuta perché si parla con altre persone e non ci si isola.


----------



## LTD (4 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Alcuni capiscono molto bene credimi e proprio per questo non danno giudizi. Parlarne amplifica il dolore inizialmente, poi invece aiuta perché si parla con altre persone e non ci si isola.



sono a pezzi


è vero, ho paura di perderlo del tutto, ho paura di anticipare la fine di tutto, senza appello, la fine di tutto

 con una mia presa di posizione

per me sarebbe ancora peggio di ora, non riesco nemmeno a immaginare come potrei stare, non avrei nemmeno più la fragilissima speranza che lui possa tornare, è tutto quello che mi tiene in vita ora

stamattina, dopo il suo solito sms ho fatto una cazzata

mi ha scritto che era nervoso e di pessimo umore per questioni di lavoro e come abbia fatto io a sopportarlo per tanto tempo, visto che lui stesso non si sopporta

è lì non so perchè, ho rotto il mio silenzio
mi sento una stupida, la più stupida delle donne
gli ho scritto che un giorno avrebbe capito quanto era grande il mio amore.

non infierite, non uccidete un morto

non mi ha risposto
tanto lui lo sa, niente di nuovo
non so perchè ho ceduto oggi



in dubbio non sono mai stati i miei sentimenti per lui, ma i suoi nei miei

sto solo penosamente cercando di perdere tempo nel mio percorso obbligato verso qualcosa che temo come la morte
ne sono consapevole, a tratti mi illudo che non possa aver davvero buttato via tutto così e trovo un po' di forza per sopravvivere

sono stanca e sfinita dal pianto, perchè mi amava tanto prima? perchè ora non conto più niente?


----------



## Anonimo1523 (4 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sono a pezzi ... sono stanca e sfinita dal pianto, perchè mi amava tanto prima? perchè ora non conto più niente?


Rivivo la mia situazione .... quante serate passate così a farmi queste domande.


----------



## Mary The Philips (4 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> stamattina, dopo il suo solito sms ho fatto una cazzata
> 
> mi ha scritto che era nervoso e di pessimo umore per questioni di lavoro e come abbia fatto io a sopportarlo per tanto tempo, visto che lui stesso non si sopporta
> 
> ...



Ele, io la vedo una cosa positiva, qualcosa che si muove.

 E non sei affatto stupida. Affatto 





Eledriel ha detto:


> perchè mi amava tanto prima? perchè ora non conto più niente?


Perchè tu lo ami ancora nonostante lui sia andato via ed è con un'altra? Perchè pensi di valere solo attraverso il suo amore? 

Non voglio infierire, scusami se puoi percepirla così, ti chiedo solo per capirti meglio


----------



## Tessa (4 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sono a pezzi
> 
> 
> è vero, ho paura di perderlo del tutto, ho paura di anticipare la fine di tutto, senza appello, la fine di tutto
> ...


Lui vive anche del tuo amore. Sa che ci sei. Prova a sfilarti. Togligli questa certezza.


----------



## LTD (4 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ele, io la vedo una cosa positiva, qualcosa che si muove.
> 
> E non sei affatto stupida. Affatto
> 
> ...


 

hai messo il ditino nella piagona, purtroppo è così

forse perchè non mi sono mai sentita amata e sono cresciuta nell'intima convinzione di non meritarlo
a 53 anni certe credenze su se stessi non è possibile scardinarle, sono calcificate nel tuo essere
il "lavoro" andava fatto prima, ma non è stato possibile

e poi comunque l'amore che ho provato e provo se penso a lui è viscerale, non riesco a raschiarlo via, nonstante sia consapevole che forse non lo merita 

l'amore non si merita 

ma io (ecco la contraddizione) ho passato la vita a cercare di meritarmelo, da quando avevo tre anni
figurati ora

pensare al mio futuro immaginando me senza lui, nemmeno come presenza da lontano, nemmeno come speranza appesa a un capello come ora, mi fa impazzire fisicamente, sento una morsa nel petto che mi toglie il fiato


io gli parlo, tra me e me, anche se lui non mi sente



che devo fare? spero che la saggezza dell'universo intervenga, in un modo o nell'altro tutto cambia, tutto finisce 
ho tanta paura, sento che la fine si avvicina dopo la sciocchezza che ho fatto oggi


----------



## Mary The Philips (4 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> hai messo il ditino nella piagona, purtroppo è così
> 
> forse perchè non mi sono mai sentita amata e sono cresciuta nell'intima convinzione di non meritarlo
> a 53 anni certe credenze su se stessi non è possibile scardinarle, sono calcificate nel tuo essere
> ...



Se non avessimo paura non saremmo umani, e forse il tuo rispondergli oggi per la prima volta tradisce un tuo qualche desiderio poco cosciente di uscire da questo stallo terribile nel quale sei finita. Io la leggo così, e mi pare un buon segno. So che per te è altro, ma qualcosa si è avviato e solo mettendosi in moto, in un modo o nell'altro, che si può iniziare almeno a sperare che un'altra via, oltre quella che si sta percorrendo, ci sia


----------



## disincantata (4 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sono a pezzi
> 
> 
> è vero, ho paura di perderlo del tutto, ho paura di anticipare la fine di tutto, senza appello, la fine di tutto
> ...


Comprensibile tu abbia ceduto, io al tuo posto gli avrei scritto  'ti sopporterei  ancora ancora e  ancora  molto volentieri, chiediti piuttosto se lo farebbe  un alltra!

IO!

Ed in ogni caso farei in modo di parlargli e capire se c'e' speranza o se devo metterci una pietra pesante sopra. 

Non sopporto le cose in sospeso.  Ne condivise, ed e' questo il brutto di un tradimento, la condivisione.

Meglio sapere.


----------



## LTD (4 Novembre 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Lui vive anche del tuo amore. Sa che ci sei. Prova a sfilarti. Togligli questa certezza.




assolutamente sì, è vero, me lo ha anche detto!

pensa che faccia di m...

a una donna distrutta dal dolore, in lacrime, incapace di stare in piedi, dire: *il tuo amore mi dà tanta forza!

mi dispiace che non riesco più a darti niente


*>Prova a sfilarti. Togligli questa certezza.

e' ciò che ho provato a fare, non facendomi più sentire fino ad oggi
spero di non aver rovinato tutto, o forse non c'è più niente da rovinare

di sicuro lui se ne frega di me più di quanto il mio cuore riesca a tollerare di sapere

non si ripeterà, non scrivo e non chiamo, ritorno al mio silenzio
dovrei solo riuscire a pensare ad altro, almeno un po', almeno qualche ora al giorno


----------



## Ecate (4 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> assolutamente sì, è vero, me lo ha anche detto!
> 
> pensa che faccia di m...
> 
> ...


A me non sembra che tu sia stata debole. 
Hai ceduto su di una tua posizione ma possiamo anche cambiare posizione.
cambiamo idea, cambiamo la percezione delle cose.
a me l'invito a venire da lui avrebbe fatto esplodere
dire cose tipo "vieni tu babbione ipocrita: se non menti sai bene che non vengo primo perché sei con Sozzona, secondo perché sto male terzo perché sei tu che devi venire e parlarmi perché tu sei andato e mi hai messo nello Stige. Quindi muoviti e vieni oppure non cianciare inviti a casaccio e mostra un minimo di rispetto
Ele il giorno che sarai qui anche per svagarti questo forum avrà fatto il suo dovere.


----------



## LTD (4 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> A me non sembra che tu sia stata debole.
> Hai ceduto su di una tua posizione ma possiamo anche cambiare posizione.
> cambiamo idea, cambiamo la percezione delle cose.
> a me l'invito a venire da lui avrebbe fatto esplodere
> ...




prima mi ha risposto con un sms

"non ho mai avuto dubbi sull'amore che hai avuto per me" e tanti saluti


brava, bel colpo, bella mossa
mi sento un'idiota assoluta, chi mi conosce solo qui e solo ora, non può non pensarlo
_

>Ele il giorno che sarai qui anche per svagarti questo forum avrà fatto il suo dovere._



spero di arrivarci a quel giorno, lo spero tanto, ho un gran bisogno di leggerezza
dovrei cazzeggiare per anni per andare in pari...:carneval:




in realtà, da quando sono arrivata qui, è scemata a poco a poco la speranza di recuperare un rapporto con lui, quasi del tutto, incomincio a percepirlo diversamente da prima, ma il dolore è sempre troppo, sempre peggio, realizzare che è un babbione vigliacco non mi fa stare meglio, nè piangere meno

anche la rabbia incomincia a salire, più verso di me che verso di lui, per come gli ho permesso di rovinarmi la vita, chiudendomi in una scatola che ho scambiato per un mondo perfetto e autosufficiente...
mentre è sempre più acuta la paura del _dopo_... mi sento in bilico sul bordo di un precipizio, non ho appigli, e questo è un grande problema

temo lo schianto


----------



## spleen (4 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> prima mi ha risposto con un sms
> 
> "non ho mai avuto dubbi sull'amore che hai avuto per me" e tanti saluti
> 
> ...


Comincerà a scendere di intensità anche quello, fra non molto, abbi fede. Stai solo prendendo coscienza in modo realistico di quello che ti è successo e a poco a poco di quello che è lui, al netto delle tue aspettative. Sono fasi, passeranno.
Vedrai che stare in questa comunità virtuale ti farà sentire spero meno sola.


----------



## Mary The Philips (4 Novembre 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> A me non sembra che tu sia stata debole.
> Hai ceduto su di una tua posizione ma possiamo anche cambiare posizione.
> cambiamo idea, cambiamo la percezione delle cose.
> a me l'invito a venire da lui avrebbe fatto esplodere
> ...



Quotonissimo.


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> hai messo il ditino nella piagona, purtroppo è così
> 
> forse perchè non mi sono mai sentita amata e sono cresciuta nell'intima convinzione di non meritarlo
> a 53 anni certe credenze su se stessi non è possibile scardinarle, sono calcificate nel tuo essere
> ...


invece di avere paura, arrabbiati un po'.


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Quotonissimo.


io pure!!!!!!


----------



## Horny (4 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> prima mi ha risposto con un sms
> 
> "non ho mai avuto dubbi sull'amore che hai avuto per me" e tanti saluti
> 
> ...


nonono, la rabbia indirizziamola verso il babbione!!!!!!
tra un po' gli preparo io una pozioncina magica  a 
questo soggetto.


----------



## Falcor (5 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> mi sento *un'idiota* assoluta, chi mi conosce solo qui e solo ora, *non può non pensarlo*


Ti leggo dall'inizio e non l'ho mai pensato, anzi. Penso tu sia una ragazza con una dignità incredibile, ancora follemente innamorata e per questo soffri così tanto. 

Forse però stai iniziando a fare una cosa importante. La rabbia si sposta sul perché gli hai permesso di farti questo. La strada è ancora lunga ma presto (e te lo auguro davvero di cuore) ti renderai conto che ciò che ti farà arrabbiare non è più la sua mancanza ma come possa averti fatto star male. Ora è il momento del pianto, io piansi tanto, e molto a lungo. Le lacrime cacciano via il dolore a volte, io dopo mi sentivo sempre meglio.


----------



## LTD (5 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ti leggo dall'inizio e non l'ho mai pensato, anzi. Penso tu sia una ragazza con una dignità incredibile, ancora follemente innamorata e per questo soffri così tanto.
> 
> Forse però stai iniziando a fare una cosa importante. La rabbia si sposta sul perché gli hai permesso di farti questo. La strada è ancora lunga ma presto (e te lo auguro davvero di cuore) ti renderai conto che ciò che ti farà arrabbiare non è più la sua mancanza ma come possa averti fatto star male. Ora è il momento del pianto, io piansi tanto, e molto a lungo. Le lacrime cacciano via il dolore a volte, io dopo mi sentivo sempre meglio.




grazie per le tue bellissime parole...

e grazie per la "ragazza"


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2015)

Io sto aspettando che monti la rabbia. Quel sentimento che ti porta a reagire e a rifiutare qualunque cosa da chi ti ha fatto soffrire e guardare a te stessa.


----------



## ipazia (5 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> prima mi ha risposto con un sms
> 
> "non ho mai avuto dubbi sull'amore che hai avuto per me" e tanti saluti
> 
> ...


Ele...non fermare la rabbia...ma lasciati solo attraversare...non rimanerci aggrappata...la rabbia serve per riprendere il dolore che sta sotto e trasformarlo in energia per te...

sono fasi...ed è un bene che inizi a sentire il bordo del precipizio ...gli appigli sono un problema...ma adesso è presto...vai piano e respira...passi piccoli senza cercare soluzione o finale...è il tuo passo che devi trovare...come i bambini piccoli che traballano qui e là...


----------



## LTD (5 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sto aspettando che monti la rabbia. Quel sentimento che ti porta a reagire e a rifiutare qualunque cosa da chi ti ha fatto soffrire e guardare a te stessa.




anche tu ancora sveglia...
capisco cosa vuoi dire, la rabbia come spinta propulsiva per uscire dalla palude...

e pensare che sono stata arrabbiata tutta la vita, mi sono ammalata per questo, mi è impazzito il sistema immunitario che ha deciso di aggredire me... era da relativamente poco tempo che pensavo di aver trovato la mia oasi di pace e sicurezza

la rabbia corrode, alla fine... ci vorrebbe una rabbia a tempo determinato


----------



## Brunetta (5 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> anche tu ancora sveglia...
> capisco cosa vuoi dire, la rabbia come spinta propulsiva per uscire dalla palude...
> 
> e pensare che sono stata arrabbiata tutta la vita, mi sono ammalata per questo, mi è impazzito il sistema immunitario che ha deciso di aggredire me... era da relativamente poco tempo che pensavo di aver trovato la mia oasi di pace e sicurezza
> ...



La rabbia che fa reagire, lottare, uscire dalle sabbie mobili è positiva e la stai trovando.
Ma chi se ne frega di lui, sei tu che conti. E tu conti e vali anche senza di lui.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La rabbia che fa reagire, lottare, uscire dalle sabbie mobili è positiva e la stai trovando.
> Ma chi se ne frega di lui, sei tu che conti. E tu conti e vali anche senza di lui.


Quoto.


----------



## Ecate (5 Novembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> nonono, la rabbia indirizziamola verso il babbione!!!!!!
> tra un po' gli preparo io una pozioncina magica  a
> questo soggetto.


:up:
Mi ci metto pure io, con un maleficio ellenistico: Ecate/Diana/Trivia


----------



## Tessa (5 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La rabbia che fa reagire, lottare, uscire dalle sabbie mobili è positiva e la stai trovando.
> Ma chi se ne frega di lui, *sei tu che conti. E tu conti e vali anche senza di lui.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Si davvero.
> ...


----------



## LTD (7 Novembre 2015)

sono andata a letto alle 6
fino a quell'ora a cercare vecchie tracce di lui sui forum, come una scema
soppraffatta dai ricordi e dalla gelosia
il tradimento subito è come un'infezione letale, come un veleno si insinua anche in quello che credevo sano e sincero
in tanti anni di quello che ho creduto un grande amore corrisposto
il nostro progetto di via, il mio matrimonio è carta straccia

alle nove ero già in piedi a piangere e a maledirmi, aspettando il suo sms, che oggi non è arrivato
a poco a poco, si muore anche così


la solitudine è peggio del cancro
non si cura


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sono andata a letto alle 6
> fino a quell'ora a cercare vecchie tracce di lui sui forum, come una scema
> soppraffatta dai ricordi e dalla gelosia
> il tradimento subito è come un'infezione letale, come un veleno si insinua anche in quello che credevo sano e sincero
> ...


Devi cercare di voler bene a te stessa. Non puoi continuare a vivere in funzione di lui, di un suo messaggio o una sua qualsiasi manifestazione reale o virtuale.
Non vuol dire non amarlo o non pensarlo, significa ritrovate una dignità che hai sepolto dal troppo dolore. Non è facile, sai che sto anche io passando un momento del genere. Coraggio...


----------



## Diletta (7 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sono andata a letto alle 6
> fino a quell'ora a cercare vecchie tracce di lui sui forum, come una scema
> soppraffatta dai ricordi e dalla gelosia
> il tradimento subito è come un'infezione letale, come un veleno si insinua anche in quello che credevo sano e sincero
> ...



Ele, prendi quel maledettissimo treno e vai da lui e digli tutto quello che hai nel cuore.
Non restare più nel limbo della disperazione, lui è ancora tuo marito e ti deve chiarezza.


----------



## Falcor (7 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Devi cercare di voler bene a te stessa. Non puoi continuare a vivere in funzione di lui, di un suo messaggio o una sua qualsiasi manifestazione reale o virtuale.
> Non vuol dire non amarlo o non pensarlo, significa ritrovate una dignità che hai sepolto dal troppo dolore. Non è facile, sai che sto anche io passando un momento del genere. Coraggio...


Mi sconcerta il tuo pensare esattamente ciò che penso anche io 

Forza ele, sei in una fisiologica fase discendente che poi avrà una naturale risalita. Ora il fondo non lo vedi, non lo vediamo mai e si pensa che si continuerà sempre a cadere. Ma quando meno ce lo si aspetta si inizia a risalire. Si torna a compiere piccoli gesti e attività che nel periodo buio per noi avevano perso di significato.

Ma ora è dura, e soprattutto non pensare mai di esser sola. Nel mio periodo buio ho riscoperto delle amicizie che pensavo non ci fossero più. A volte chi ci vuol bene ci stupisce. Dai a chi hai intorno la possibilità di volerti bene e starti accanto


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Mi sconcerta il tuo pensare esattamente ciò che penso anche io
> 
> Forza ele, sei in una fisiologica fase discendente che poi avrà una naturale risalita. Ora il fondo non lo vedi, non lo vediamo mai e si pensa che si continuerà sempre a cadere. Ma quando meno ce lo si aspetta si inizia a risalire. Si torna a compiere piccoli gesti e attività che nel periodo buio per noi avevano perso di significato.
> 
> Ma ora è dura, e soprattutto non pensare mai di esser sola. Nel mio periodo buio ho riscoperto delle amicizie che pensavo non ci fossero più. A volte chi ci vuol bene ci stupisce. Dai a chi hai intorno la possibilità di volerti bene e starti accanto


Ti stupirebbe sapere che sono un fan di Hayao Miyazaki (come te evidentemente, a giudicare dall'avatar)?

Ovviamente quoto e sottoscrivo...


----------



## Falcor (7 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Ti stupirebbe sapere che sono un fan di Hayao Miyazaki (come te evidentemente,* a giudicare dall'avatar*)?


Beh mi hai colto con le mani nella nutella  Amo Miyazaki.

Anzi ele quando sei giù e non hai voglia di far nulla se non pensare e ripensare. Prova a scaricare e vedere i film di Miyazaki. A me è capitato e facevano stare maledettamente meglio.


----------



## Ryoga74 (7 Novembre 2015)

Per lei Ponyo della scogliera e La città Incantata. Magari anche Porco Rosso. Se poi le piacciono continuerei con La Principessa Mononoke (il mio preferito) e Il Castello Errante di Hawl (che non è proprio di Miyazaki, comunque studio Ghibli ed è anche questo molto bello)


----------



## Falcor (7 Novembre 2015)

La città incantata è il mio preferito, ma Ponyo è di una dolcezza infinita. Mai visto qualcosa di così delicato. E ancora oggi a 35 anni suonati a volte dico Ponyo con quella vocina del film


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sono andata a letto alle 6
> fino a quell'ora a cercare vecchie tracce di lui sui forum, come una scema
> soppraffatta dai ricordi e dalla gelosia
> il tradimento subito è come un'infezione letale, come un veleno si insinua anche in quello che credevo sano e sincero
> ...



Ele, ti metti completamente nelle sue mani. Di un sms mandato o non ricevuto, te ne rendi conto? 
 E' questa la vita che vuoi? So che non riesci a fare altro, e perdonami se mi permetto, so quanto sei sensibile, ma devi cercare di fare qualcosa per smuovere questo stato di cose, qualsiasi cosa, ma devi muoverti. Incazzati, porca puttana, mandalo tu affanculo, vai da lui, scrivigli un miliardo di parolacce, chiedigli di parlare, ma esci da quel loop.



TI PREGO.


Da qualche parte hai descritto tuo marito in un modo abominevole. Prova a rileggere quel post come se l'avesse scritto qualcun altro e prova ad elaborare un commento come se si trattasse della descrizione di qualcuno che non conosci. Hai scritto anche, se non sbaglio, che l'amore non ha regole o dogmi o qualcosa del genere, ed è vero, ma è altrettanto vero che in suo nome non si può rinunciare alla propria vita, all'unica che ci è concessa di vivere. 

Ele, aggrappati a chi ti offre aiuto, ad ogni fiammella che vedi, anche qui. Non siamo solo pixel.


----------



## Mary The Philips (7 Novembre 2015)

Avevo un po' di film  in canna e oggi pomeriggio ho scelto "Nessuno si salva da solo". Avevo letto il libro e me l'ero scaricato aspettando il momento di ispirazione. Mi è molto piaciuto e alla fine, quando è ricomparso il titolo, prima della coda, ti ho pensata. Volevo dirtelo


----------



## Anonimo1523 (8 Novembre 2015)

*STRA QUOTO*



Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ele, ti metti completamente nelle sue mani. Di un sms mandato o non ricevuto, te ne rendi conto?
> E' questa la vita che vuoi? So che non riesci a fare altro, e perdonami se mi permetto, so quanto sei sensibile, ma devi cercare di fare qualcosa per smuovere questo stato di cose, qualsiasi cosa, ma devi muoverti. Incazzati, porca puttana, mandalo tu affanculo, vai da lui, scrivigli un miliardo di parolacce, chiedigli di parlare, ma esci da quel loop.
> 
> 
> ...


È che ca....o!!!!!!


----------



## LTD (16 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ele, ti metti completamente nelle sue mani. Di un sms mandato o non ricevuto, te ne rendi conto?
> E' questa la vita che vuoi? So che non riesci a fare altro, e perdonami se mi permetto, so quanto sei sensibile, ma devi cercare di fare qualcosa per smuovere questo stato di cose, qualsiasi cosa, ma devi muoverti. Incazzati, porca puttana, mandalo tu affanculo, vai da lui, scrivigli un miliardo di parolacce, chiedigli di parlare, ma esci da quel loop.
> 
> 
> ...




sono qui


----------



## Mary The Philips (16 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sono qui



Ciao Ele, 
novita'?


----------



## LTD (16 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ciao Ele,
> novita'?


ancora no, tranne che sono ancora viva

mi sento come uno di quei prigionieri galeotti di certi vecchi film, quelli che scavano il tunnel con il cucchiaino, alla ricerca di una via di fuga, pazientemente, disperatamente, sognando la libertà... ma la luce non si vede mai, la fatica è tanta, la paura anche, le forze diminuiscono, la speranza vacilla.

mollare o no?

e se mancassero solo pochi, pochi centimetri... vanificare tutto proprio ora, dopo tanta fatica, tanta attesa... rinunciare per un soffio al grande sogno

e se invece ci fossero ancora metri e metri di dura roccia e poi ancora e ancora... senza fine?

e intanto scavo, sfinita... e aspetto l'imprevisto, non si vede molto qui dalla cella, ma tutto può accadere, dicono


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> ancora no, tranne che sono ancora viva
> 
> mi sento come uno di quei prigionieri galeotti di certi vecchi film, quelli che scavano il tunnel con il cucchiaino, alla ricerca di una via di fuga, pazientemente, disperatamente, sognando la libertà... ma la luce non si vede mai, la fatica è tanta, la paura anche, le forze diminuiscono, la speranza vacilla.
> 
> ...


Mi hai richiamato l'immagine dell'abate Faria e ti ho visualizzata con la barba. Il sorriso per quell'immagine potrebbe essere anche tuo.:mexican:


----------



## LTD (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hai richiamato l'immagine dell'abate Faria e ti ho visualizzata con la barba. Il sorriso per quell'immagine potrebbe essere anche tuo.:mexican:




 con la vita che faccio la barba potrebbe sempre crescermi... 


anche se mi vedevo più tipo Papillon

« Maledetti bastardi... sono ancora vivo! »


----------



## Brunetta (16 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> con la vita che faccio la barba potrebbe sempre crescermi... View attachment 10893
> 
> 
> anche se mi vedevo più tipo Papillon
> ...


Ho pensato anche a Papillon ma l'abate Faria fa più ridere :rotfl:


----------



## LTD (16 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho pensato anche a Papillon ma l'abate Faria fa più ridere :rotfl:


meno male, a qualcosa servo


----------



## Falcor (16 Novembre 2015)

Io invece ho pensato a questo, per ora tu vedi solo il tunnel da scavare col cucchiaino, ma prima o poi arriverai alla fine di quel maledetto tunnel.


----------



## LTD (16 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io invece ho pensato a questo, per ora tu vedi solo il tunnel da scavare col cucchiaino, ma prima o poi arriverai alla fine di quel maledetto tunnel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryoga74 (16 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> Falcor ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io invece ho pensato a questo, per ora tu vedi solo il tunnel da scavare col cucchiaino, ma prima o poi arriverai alla fine di quel maledetto tunnel.
> ...


----------



## Diletta (17 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Eledriel ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Film bellissimo, anche io te lo consiglio. E può anche essere terapeutico per il tuo percorso  capirai cosa dico quando lo vedrai...
> ...


----------



## Ryoga74 (17 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ryoga74 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ...e che film sarebbe?
> ...


----------



## Divì (17 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Le ali della libertà. Non ti dico a cosa si riferisce quella scena, perché ti rovinerei il film. È molto conosciuto, è probabilmente la migliore trasposizione cinematografica di un racconto di Stephen King (persino più di Shining e Stand by me). Guardalo, merita.


Un grande Tim Robbins in un meraviglioso film.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (17 Novembre 2015)

Divì ha detto:


> Un grande Tim Robbins in un meraviglioso film.


Non so quante volte l'ho visto.


----------



## Falcor (17 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e che film sarebbe?
> O è talmente conosciuto che dovrei saperlo?


Per molti è il miglior film mai fatto. In molte liste stilate da esperti del settore si piazza tra i primi tre posti dei migliori film di sempre. Se ti manca recuperalo il prima possibile perché è semplicemente fantastico


----------



## oro.blu (17 Novembre 2015)

*si forte*

so l'amarezza che provi. Ma devi essere forte. Non merita la tua sofferenza. Lo so non è facile. Ma sei libera. Comincia a fare qualcosa, qualsiasi cosa. Riscopri certi sogni che avevi accantonato. Non lo so, un corso di qualsiasi cosa che ti piacerebbe ma non avresti mai osato, inglese, pittura, mosaico... Oggi anche nelle piccole città fanno praticamente di tutto. Magari non troverai amicizie (ma non si sa mai) ma almeno per quelle due ore che sei fuori casa con la mente occupata penserai solo a te...
Lo so che sembra un consiglio scontato ma stare in mezzo alla gente, a fare qualcosa, parlare di qualcosa credimi serve...
ti abbraccio forte <3 <3 <3


----------



## LTD (19 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> so l'amarezza che provi. Ma devi essere forte. Non merita la tua sofferenza. Lo so non è facile. Ma sei libera. Comincia a fare qualcosa, qualsiasi cosa. Riscopri certi sogni che avevi accantonato. Non lo so, un corso di qualsiasi cosa che ti piacerebbe ma non avresti mai osato, inglese, pittura, mosaico... Oggi anche nelle piccole città fanno praticamente di tutto. Magari non troverai amicizie (ma non si sa mai) ma almeno per quelle due ore che sei fuori casa con la mente occupata penserai solo a te...
> Lo so che sembra un consiglio scontato ma stare in mezzo alla gente, a fare qualcosa, parlare di qualcosa credimi serve...
> ti abbraccio forte <3 <3 <3




grazie oro.blu
purtroppo la sofferenza, come l'amore, non si meritano, capitano
a qualcuno solo la prima


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> grazie oro.blu
> purtroppo la sofferenza, come l'amore, non si meritano, capitano
> a qualcuno solo la prima


La sofferenza la provi dentro, ma deriva da un fatto esterno e la si indossa come un cappotto pesante: butta il cappotto uscendo!
Noi ci siamo.


----------



## LTD (19 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La sofferenza la provi dentro, ma deriva da un fatto esterno e la si indossa come un cappotto pesante: butta il cappotto uscendo!
> Noi ci siamo.






grazie

grazie davvero


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> grazie
> 
> grazie davvero


:abbraccio:


----------



## Divì (20 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> grazie
> 
> grazie davvero


----------



## LTD (20 Novembre 2015)

*le 2 e mezza e non dormo*

...

mi preparo a festeggiare l'anniversario di matrimonio


non riesco più a verbalizzare, non ce la faccio


----------



## Falcor (20 Novembre 2015)

Dai ele, ad un anno da oggi son certo che penserai a questi momenti chiedendoti come mai eri così triste.

Oggi in negozio è venuta una ragazza che mi ha fatto pensare a te. Anche lei separata e più o meno della tua età. La guardo sempre tanto perché seppur non avendo quella bellezza fresca tipica della giovinezza ha un fascino che raramente trovi in giro. Poi ci chiacchiero molto ed è davvero una persona profonda e poliedrica. Proprio come sei tu. E pensavo che se lei è tornata ad esser felice dopo che il marito è andato via con la segretaria presto sarà anche il tuo turno.

Visto che si è in tema di citazioni ti dico che basta alimentarla e "la speranza DIVAMPA". Lascio a te, se ne avrai voglia, il compito di scovare da quale capolavoro è tratta


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> ...
> 
> mi preparo a festeggiare l'anniversario di matrimonio
> 
> ...


Coraggio, il tempo riuscirà a lenire questa sofferenza.


----------



## oro.blu (20 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> ...
> 
> mi preparo a festeggiare l'anniversario di matrimonio
> 
> ...


questo non è bene! Oggi non ESISTE. Prendi la macchina o il treno, spostati nella città d'arte che hai più vicino con una guida in mano e comincia a camminare, entra in ogni chiesa in ogni monumento sulle strade del centro storico e guardati in giro. Guarda il cielo. Guarda le nuvole. osserva la gente che passa indifferente per quei posti pieni di gloria e bellezza, solo perché ha fretta, invece tu no. Tu puoi godere di quelle meraviglie. Fatti riempire gli occhi e l'anima...
Provaci.
Un bacio


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2015)

Gli anniversari sono convenzioni anche quando sono da festeggiare.

Accetta che fai fatica a dormire.
Leggi le altre storie del forum. E vedi come tutti erano disperati.
Se ne esce.
Una gita è una buona :up:idea


----------



## Diletta (20 Novembre 2015)

*Io dico che*

è assolutamente pazzesco che un uomo (nella fattispecie) abbia così il "diritto" di far soffrire.
Questo diritto non ce l'ha e non ce lo deve avere!
Stamani lo dico anche per me perché è una giornata moolto storta e, ovviamente, chi sarà il responsabile?
E' inutile: la sfiducia totale avvelena la vita e devo correre ai ripari, per me.
La cosa che mi fa incazzare di brutto è che ci si tormenta a causa di altri, allora mi chiedo quanto potere hanno questi altri...
E allora mi viene in mente che:
"chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso" perché, a questo punto, dipende da noi.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> ...
> 
> mi preparo a festeggiare l'anniversario di matrimonio
> 
> ...


Succede anche a me.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> è assolutamente pazzesco che un uomo (nella fattispecie) abbia così il "diritto" di far soffrire.
> Questo diritto non ce l'ha e non ce lo deve avere!
> Stamani lo dico anche per me perché è una giornata moolto storta e, ovviamente, chi sarà il responsabile?
> E' inutile: la sfiducia totale avvelena la vita e devo correre ai ripari, per me.
> ...


Certo che dipende da noi. A tal proposito ho deciso che cambierà tutto da ora in avanti. Mi sono iscritto ad un corso di "menefreghismo e tombale tutte", visto che per la prima volta mi sono accorto che alcune mi ritengono interessante (alias me la darebbero al primo mio cenno d'avances)


----------



## ipazia (20 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> è assolutamente pazzesco che un uomo (nella fattispecie) abbia così il "diritto" di far soffrire.
> Questo diritto non ce l'ha e non ce lo deve avere!
> Stamani lo dico anche per me perché è una giornata moolto storta e, ovviamente, chi sarà il responsabile?
> E' inutile: la sfiducia totale avvelena la vita e devo correre ai ripari, per me.
> ...


..tutto quello che si da senza aver deciso di farlo...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..tutto quello che si da senza aver deciso di farlo...


Se un legame, un ruolo, un amore diventa la cosa che più ci definisce cercheremo di mantenerlo in ogni modo con l'odio o la rabbia o la disperazione.
Tornare a centrarsi su se stessi senza considerare lo sguardo dell'altro è difficile, ma è l'unica via.


----------



## Tessa (20 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se un legame, un ruolo, un amore diventa la cosa che più ci definisce cercheremo di mantenerlo in ogni modo con l'odio o la rabbia o la disperazione.
> Tornare a centrarsi su se stessi senza considerare lo sguardo dell'altro è difficile, ma è l'unica via.


Vero.


----------



## Ryoga74 (20 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> è assolutamente pazzesco che *un uomo* (nella fattispecie) abbia così il "diritto" di far soffrire.
> Questo diritto non ce l'ha e non ce lo deve avere!
> Stamani lo dico anche per me perché è una giornata moolto storta e, ovviamente, chi sarà il responsabile?
> E' inutile: la sfiducia totale avvelena la vita e devo correre ai ripari, per me.
> ...


...anche una donna


----------



## ipazia (20 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Se un legame, un ruolo, un amore diventa la cosa che più ci definisce* cercheremo di mantenerlo in ogni modo con l'odio o la rabbia o la disperazione.
> Tornare a centrarsi su se stessi senza considerare lo sguardo dell'altro è difficile, ma è l'unica via.


...è che non esistono definizioni di noi, non stabili almeno, e quando si danno definizioni di finisce per rendere immobile ciò che per natura semplicemente fluisce e si trasforma in sè stesso....affidarsi ad un qualcosa di esterno per trovare un interno...è una contraddizione dolorosa, ed è dolore inutile a mio parere...


----------



## LTD (20 Novembre 2015)

stamattina mi ha scritto
ABBI CURA DI TE!


sto di merda, sto fisicamente male, non vi sto a raccontare il mio quadro clinico, ma lo devo certamente a a tutto ciò che ho passato e sto passando, che nessuno vede e immagina, grazie a quel vigliacco, ambiguo, scorretto, pusillanime, contorto, infame... amore mio
una lenta e continua costante logorante devastazione che dura da troppo tempo...

oggi ho una tale rabbia dentro, una tale voglia di gridargli un vaffanculo così forte da rompere i vetri del suo prezioso ufficio... vorrei far saltare rumorosamente questo fittizio equilibrio fatto di menzogne sue e disperazione mia...
vorrei prenderlo a mazzate, guardandolo negli occhi falsi, lui e la sua volgare complice caprona... 
dirgli basta umiliazioni, finiamola, te lo dico io stavolta che è finita!
quante volte l'ho immaginato
per poi piangere, perchè è l'ultima cosa che avrei voluto desiderare

...e dopo il catartico liberatorio momento?

ecco è quello il freno, il dopo

lo spettro della solitudine per sempre, senza più _la compagnia _di remote e illusorie speranze di pentimenti e ritorni all'ovile, la solitudine e la vecchiaia che avverto incalzare minacciosa, senza aver costruito nient'altro che un pugno di polvere
il vuoto esistenziale, la percezione netta e spietata di un fallimento assoluto, totale, l'assenza di una vita fondata anche su altro...

che prima di lui c'era,

prima che il principe azzurro fagocitasse tutta la mia esistenza per ridurmi a un'ombra impotente, come risucchiata in un buco nero... e le conseguenze pratiche ed economiche, inimmaginabili ora, ma che fanno molta paura, alla mia età, senza altri appoggi e senza la salute
e il timore che lui potrebbe castigarmi, mortificarmi ulteriormente, potrebbe vendicarsi penalizzandomi in molti modi, lui ha già dimostrato quanto possa essere cinico e senza cuore, io non so più chi sia mio marito, io lo temo
si fa presto a dire passerà, c'è il mondo fuori... appunto il mondo, duro e indifferente.

può valere la pena giocarsi tutto, quel misero "tutto", per un attimo di sacrosanta esaltante verità?
e poi assorbirne il contraccolpo che potrebbe essere esiziale?

o continuare a credere negli asini che volano e nei mariti che tornano e negli amori che non finiscono?
giorno dopo giorno... consumandomi come ora?
tanto morire bisogna, in un modo o nell'altro
devo solo scegliere come

è una scelta ardua, 
devo decidere necessariamente
qualunque cosa io faccia mi aspetta altro dolore, quale sono in grado di sopportare?


apprezzo molto le vostre opinioni e i vostri commenti, non cadono nel vuoto, e vi ringrazio per il tempo che mi dedicate


----------



## LTD (20 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se un legame, un ruolo, un amore diventa la cosa che più ci definisce cercheremo di mantenerlo in ogni modo con l'odio o la rabbia o la disperazione.
> Tornare a centrarsi su se stessi senza considerare lo sguardo dell'altro è difficile, ma è l'unica via.


è assolutamente vero
è assolutamente difficile

botta e risposta nella mia testa di donnetta semplice

lui mi ha ferita a morte > non mi aspettavo questo da lui > lui non avrebbe mai potuto farlo > lui non è come te lo aspettavi > tu hai creduto per anni di amare una persona che non è mai esistita > tu non sei in grado di capire chi ti sta di fronte > se non sei in grado di capire dipende da te > tu sei una cretina > una cretina non capirà mai un cazzo


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Novembre 2015)

*QUOTO*



Eledriel ha detto:


> è assolutamente vero
> è assolutamente difficile
> 
> botta e risposta nella mia testa di donnetta semplice
> ...


Quoto e vale anche per me.


----------



## ipazia (20 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> è assolutamente vero
> è assolutamente difficile
> 
> botta e risposta nella mia testa di donnetta semplice
> ...





Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Quoto e vale anche per me.


Non è questione di essere cretini...la questione è ancora più semplice....non si può semplicemente capire quello che l'altro non svela

Ed è questo il nucleo da accettare...non il non aver capito

Fra l'altro, giudicare se stessi è un modo per starsi lontani, una trappola per rimanere nel limbo di un dolore inutile...agganciati alle proprie illusioni...

paradossalmente darsi dei cretini è il modo migliore per giustificare l'altro nel suo non essersi svelato...e assumersi in questo modo la responsabilità delle sue azioni...serve separarsi, assumersi la propria parte e accettare che l'altro ha la sua...e che di fronte alle scelte dell'altro non si può che accettare, se stessi innanzitutto...

un passo per volta...ma mi sembra che il primo possa essere iniziare a smettere di credersi onnipotenti, tanto da diventare cretini per non avere poteri telepatici...


----------



## free (20 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> è assolutamente vero
> è assolutamente difficile
> 
> botta e risposta nella mia testa di donnetta semplice
> ...


ma perchè non puoi ammettere semplicemente che lui a un certo punto purtroppo si è innamorato di un'altra, e che il vostro amore, prima, esisteva ed era reale?
te lo chiedo perchè secondo me l'unica felicità possibile è quella che si basa sulla realtà, e non su altro


----------



## Pazzesco (20 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è questione di essere cretini...la questione è ancora più semplice....non si può semplicemente capire quello che l'altro non svela
> 
> Ed è questo il nucleo da accettare...non il non aver capito
> 
> ...


ok, una volta che smetti di giustificare l'atro/a a me è questa accettazione di se stessi che pare un muro invalicabile, no?


----------



## LTD (20 Novembre 2015)

free ha detto:


> ma perchè non puoi ammettere semplicemente che lui a un certo punto purtroppo si è innamorato di un'altra, e che il vostro amore, prima, esisteva ed era reale?
> te lo chiedo perchè secondo me l'unica felicità possibile è quella che si basa sulla realtà, e non su altro



e pensi che io sia così idiota da non arrivarci a un ragionamento così basico?
vabbè che son cretina, ma...

perchè il punto non è quello
il punto è la menzogna che sporca tutto
il punto è lo scoprire in modo casuale di vivere con e per *un'estraneo che ti mente e che vive una vita parallela*,
mentre *contemporaneamente*
ti esalta, ti manifesta dedizione esclusiva, lusingandoti e promettendoti amore eterno e gratitudine a dio per averti incontrata, solo per il narcisistico piacere di saperti sua
è l'inganno atroce, non necessario, maligno
è il prendersi gioco dei sentimenti tuoi più preziosi,
è il freddo pugnalare alle spalle che molti conoscono bene, qui
senza scrupoli, senza pietà


----------



## ipazia (20 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ok, una volta che smetti di giustificare l'atro/a a me è questa accettazione di se stessi che pare un muro invalicabile, no?


non so se ho capito bene quello che intendi...

..a volte in effetti accettare è accettare che l'altro è un muro invalicabile...

l'accettazione di sè, mi pare tutt'altro che un muro...cosa intendi?


----------



## Pazzesco (20 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> non so se ho capito bene quello che intendi...
> 
> ..a volte in effetti accettare è accettare che l'altro è un muro invalicabile...
> 
> l'accettazione di sè, mi pare tutt'altro che un muro...cosa intendi?


perdona lo sproloquio: io non riesco ad accettare il me stesso che accetta il tradimento di mia moglie (ha un senso?)


----------



## Pazzesco (20 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> perdona lo sproloquio: io non riesco ad accettare il me stesso che accetta il tradimento di mia moglie (ha un senso?)


uhm... detta così ha del patologico
Riprovo

quando sono con lei o anche solo la sento sto abbastanza bene (sono passati poco + di due mesi dalla scoperta) tranne quando facciamo l'amore, perchè dopo vengo sempre preso da una depressione infinita

quando sono da solo, invece, sono a pezzi e mi chiedo, pur essendo convinto di amarla, che tipo di futuro possiamo avere visto che mi sono sempre detto, e forse so, che una cosa del genere mai l'avrei subita ed accettata.

poi la rivedo e ricomincia la giostra...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Novembre 2015)

*STRA....STRA....STRA....QUOTO*



Eledriel ha detto:


> e pensi che io sia così idiota da non arrivarci a un ragionamento così basico?
> vabbè che son cretina, ma...
> 
> perchè il punto non è quello
> ...


Tanto che mi sembra di averlo scritto io.


----------



## ipazia (20 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> perdona lo sproloquio: io non riesco ad accettare il me stesso che accetta il tradimento di mia moglie (ha un senso?)


Ha perfettamente senso

L'accettazione di sé è sostenuta dalla conoscenza di sé, e la conoscenza di sé è resa complessa dalle immagini di sé, dalle attese su di sé, dai condizionamenti dalle credenze e dai principi...

Che si finisce davanti al proprio personale tribunale interiore...e non si può che ascoltare e subire anche...

È riconoscersi che porta all'accettazione...e mi sa che ti stai incontrando nuovo...

....il futuro è una proiezione del passato...a volte non si può che stare nel presente e ascoltare...e sgarbugliare il gomitolo con calma e pazienza, lentamente, anche se fa male

Ma non è patologico il conflitto interno, è crisi...e le crisi portano trasformazioni...che poi trasformare faccia paura è un altro discorso...

Ne parlate?


----------



## Falcor (20 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> poi la rivedo e ricomincia la giostra...


Brutta cosa l'amore. Tu la ami, la ami profondamente e per questo fatichi a riconoscerti in questo momento in cui sei spinto a perdonarla. Perché tutti siam bravi a dire se accadesse a me farei così e cosà. Come fanno gli altri a tenersi le corna cornuti e contenti. Poi capita a noi e tutto assume altri contorni, iniziamo a darci giustificazioni che servono più che a giustificare l'altro a soffocare quella voglia di scappare via da loro, dal male che ci han fatto. E poi c'è lei, quella fiammella che continua a bruciare, che è l'amore che ci lega a quella persona che nonostante tutto è lì. Sempre sul procinto di spegnersi ma arriva sempre la folata che la tiene in vita. In certi casi le togliamo ossigeno e si spegne, in altri arrivano tornadi e la fan tornare a bruciare ardentemente.


----------



## Pazzesco (20 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ha perfettamente senso
> 
> L'accettazione di sé è sostenuta dalla conoscenza di sé, e la conoscenza di sé è resa complessa dalle immagini di sé, dalle attese su di sé, dai condizionamenti dalle credenze e dai principi...
> 
> ...


Facciamo MOLTA fatica, non parliamo direttamente di questo punto, ma di come venirne fuori. E queste mie emozioni altalenanti la travolgono dandole la convinzione che tutti I passi fatti non ci stiano conducendo ad una soluzione, ma siano solo il prologo di un me che, o una volta completata la saturazione da eccesso di dolore la mollo per smettere di soffrire, o passato il terrore di averla persa/perderla, la mando affan per non riuscire cmq a superare l'accaduto.


----------



## Pazzesco (20 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Brutta cosa l'amore. Tu la ami, la ami profondamente e per questo fatichi a riconoscerti in questo momento in cui sei spinto a perdonarla. Perché tutti siam bravi a dire se accadesse a me farei così e cosà. Come fanno gli altri a tenersi le corna cornuti e contenti. Poi capita a noi e tutto assume altri contorni, iniziamo a darci giustificazioni che servono più che a giustificare l'altro a soffocare quella voglia di scappare via da loro, dal male che ci han fatto. E poi c'è lei, quella fiammella che continua a bruciare, che è l'amore che ci lega a quella persona che nonostante tutto è lì. Sempre sul procinto di spegnersi ma arriva sempre la folata che la tiene in vita. In certi casi le togliamo ossigeno e si spegne, in altri arrivano tornadi e la fan tornare a bruciare ardentemente.


QUOTO MALEDETTAMENTE


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> è assolutamente vero
> è assolutamente difficile
> 
> botta e risposta nella mia testa di donnetta semplice
> ...


Questo percorso mentale è comune e anch'io l'ho percorso per un bel po'.

Poi, dopo un'imprecazione a scelta, si agisce per sé.
Se non ce la fai e resti avviluppata in quel ragionamento stai passando da un periodo depressivo causato da un evento reale a una depressione vera. E la depressione è una malattia. E le malattie si curano.
Se un medico incompetente ti ha dato tranquillanti che ti hanno abbattuta, cambia medico.
Mi auguro che chi si è curato possa testimoniarti che i farmaci giusti ti fanno tornare te stessa e ritrovare le risorse tue per superare questo tradimento.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> è assolutamente vero
> è assolutamente difficile
> 
> botta e risposta nella mia testa di donnetta semplice
> ...


Tu puoi capire chi ti sta di fronte solo se è chiaro e sincero con te, se omette, nasconde, bluffa, come puoi pensare di capire ? Quindi non dipende da te ma da lui.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> perdona lo sproloquio: io non riesco ad accettare il me stesso che accetta il tradimento di mia moglie (ha un senso?)


Cito questo perché più breve, ma anche perché, per me, più significativo.

Il problema non è il tradimento, ma la tua identità che senti minata dal tradimento.
Di chi è giudizio che senti dentro di te che ti svilisce se perdoni?


----------



## Ryoga74 (20 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> stamattina mi ha scritto
> ABBI CURA DI TE!
> 
> 
> ...


Facciamo una cosa: lecchiamoci reciprocamente le ferite. 
Perché lo squarcio che ha lacerato la nostra carne ancora pulsa, di vivido sdegno, verso colui/colei che chiamavamo compagno/compagna. 
Per quanto cerchiamo di nasconderlo, di coprirlo agli occhi di chi ci sta intorno, ci condiziona, annebbia i nostri pensieri, la nostra lucidità. 
Ti capisco perfettamente, lo sai. Ho anche io la stessa ferita, fa male, mi destabilizza. L'ho vista quattro giorni fa, con lui al suo fianco. Lui che si appropria di un ruolo non suo, che tiene la mano della donna che amo, la stessa donna che guardandomi negli occhi sette anni fa ha promesso fedeltà reciproca al nostro amore.
Ho rabbia, tanta rabbia da far fatica a contenere il mio equilibrio. Ma sto cercando di conoscerla e riconoscerla. Adesso non la nascondo, ne la domino. Voglio portarla con me, voglio imparare da lei e cercare di trasformare quella ferita, così dolorosa e profonda, in una cicatrice, in modo che mi appartenga senza che ne sia succube. 
Non so ancora bene quanto tempo mi serva, ma so cosa devo fare. Non so forse perfettamente come, ma so a che traguardo ambire.

Dolce Ele, non voglio importi il modo di superare questo periodo, ma se vuoi ti sto indicando il mio percorso.
Non vergognarti di te per quella ferita, impara ad accettare che faccia parte di te e trova la tua maniera di farla diventare una cicatrice. In modo che non faccia più male, ma che diventi una parte di te che non ripudi e nascondi.
E lo sai che per te ci sono sempre, un abbraccio [emoji8]


----------



## Pazzesco (20 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cito questo perché più breve, ma anche perché, per me, più significativo.
> 
> Il problema non è il tradimento, ma la tua identità che senti minata dal tradimento.
> Di chi è giudizio che senti dentro di te che ti svilisce se perdoni?


il fatto è che un momento sento che tutto è possibile e penso cos'è un episodio nei confronti di una vita a venire e l'attimo dopo mi chiedo che senso ha mettere in dubbio le convinzioni da sempre mie, snaturandomi e esponendomi al rischio di ulteriori frustrazioni


----------



## Pazzesco (20 Novembre 2015)

*Ele perdona l'intromissione*

ma vedo nei tuoi sfoghi il mio essere nei momenti di buio.
Mi sto pian piano convincendo di aver bisogno di un aiuto esterno


----------



## LTD (20 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> ma vedo nei tuoi sfoghi il mio essere nei momenti di buio.
> Mi sto pian piano convincendo di aver bisogno di un aiuto esterno




sono lucidissima e perfettamente centrata, lo smarrimento c'era fortissimo, e credo di averlo superato
l'illusione è finita, la realtà accettata
ma quello che ho trovato dopo la fine delle illusioni non è migliore
il terrore è per il nulla che resta
un nulla evidente oggettivo
un nulla che nessun aiuto esterno (psico-uomo o psico-farmaco) può riempire
il treno è deragliato si è schiantato
ma ora è fermo
e sto cercando di capire cosa farci di questa ferraglia fumante


devo ripartire da me
è proprio quello il difficile
ma non ho bisogno di arrivare a capirlo, l'ho capito, ora
e questo non mi è di alcun conforto
nelle mie oggettive condizioni


----------



## LTD (20 Novembre 2015)

affrontare dei funzionari
che mi fanno firmare dei fogli
dove c'è scritto 
che io e lui
 non siamo più 
niente

è 
intollerabile
.
non sono pronta alla sepoltura 
della cosa più importante che avevo

quando mi verrà chiesto, non mi opporrò


ora stacco, non sto bene


----------



## spleen (20 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sono lucidissima e perfettamente centrata, lo smarrimento c'era fortissimo, e credo di averlo superato
> l'illusione è finita, la realtà accettata
> ma quello che ho trovato dopo la fine delle illusioni non è migliore
> il terrore è per il nulla che resta
> ...


Si, devi ripartire da te. Abbi pazienza, il tempo è galantuomo, non averne paura.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (20 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> affrontare dei funzionari
> che mi fanno firmare dei fogli
> dove c'è scritto
> che io e lui
> ...


Mi dispiace.


----------



## free (21 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> e pensi che io sia così idiota da non arrivarci a un ragionamento così basico?
> vabbè che son cretina, ma...
> 
> perchè il punto non è quello
> ...


scusa non volevo certo darti della cretina, mi era sfuggita la storia parallela condita di menzogne ingiustificabili, tuttavia non credo che quando vi siete sposati questa storia parallela esistesse già, nel senso che il vostro matrimonio non è stato un inganno...


----------



## Carola (21 Novembre 2015)

Per me è impensabile ridursi così per il lutto di un amore scusate 
sono stata male x amore come.tutti ma cazzo.ma cazzo Eli non a ridursi così ti prego no sarà retorica ma c'è un mondo la fuori c'è la vita ci sono  speranze dimaltri amori altre esperienze altre avventure ma che cazzo ma non è non e' malattia 

io comprendo lo stare male non voglio sminuire o sembrare fredda e cinica ma non posso leggere certe riflessioni come se la.propria felicità dipendesse da un alto essere umano non è così 
si può.soffrire follemente ma non pensare he sia finito tutto e se volesse sta separazione ma dargliela e che se ne andasse a fanculo

poi può capitare di innamorarsi di un altra persona e che si deve fare 
fa parte del gioco della vita ( poi capisco rabbia frustrazionedelusione senso di solitudine bastardo) ma a maggior ragione devi accettare e guardare oltre 

dai Eli!!!!!!


----------



## Ryoga74 (21 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Per me è impensabile ridursi così per il lutto di un amore scusate
> sono stata male x amore come.tutti ma cazzo.ma cazzo Eli non a ridursi così ti prego no sarà retorica ma c'è un mondo la fuori c'è la vita ci sono  speranze dimaltri amori altre esperienze altre avventure ma che cazzo ma non è non e' malattia
> 
> io comprendo lo stare male non voglio sminuire o sembrare fredda e cinica ma non posso leggere certe riflessioni come se la.propria felicità dipendesse da un alto essere umano non è così
> ...


perdonami Carola, ma se ti poni così con chi ha incentrato il suo mondo nella relazione col suo partner (bada bene, non sto dicendo che sia condivisibile) non puoi ottenere un dialogo, perché ti metti su un piedistallo giudicando la sua sofferenza. 
Siamo tutti d'accordo che Ele debba ridestarsi, ma l'approccio penso sia più utile se fosse propositivo.
Lei nello specifico soffre perché ciò che ingenuamente riteneva bello è stato "sporcato" dalla menzogna reiterata di una relazione parallela del suo lui. Ha dedicato tutta se stessa in quell'amore e svegliarsi scoprendo cosa in realtà stava accudendo è infinitamente più alienante del tradimento in sé. Si sente svuotata di qualcosa a cui a dedicato tutto il suo mondo, per ricostruire la propria stima prima ancora della propria vita ci vorrà del tempo, e quello che le serve adesso è soprattutto comprensione...


----------



## disincantata (21 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> perdonami Carola, ma se ti poni così con chi ha incentrato il suo mondo nella relazione col suo partner (bada bene, non sto dicendo che sia condivisibile) non puoi ottenere un dialogo, perché ti metti su un piedistallo giudicando la sua sofferenza.
> Siamo tutti d'accordo che Ele debba ridestarsi, ma l'approccio penso sia più utile se fosse propositivo.
> Lei nello specifico soffre perché ciò che ingenuamente riteneva bello è stato "sporcato" dalla menzogna reiterata di una relazione parallela del suo lui. Ha dedicato tutta se stessa in quell'amore e svegliarsi scoprendo cosa in realtà stava accudendo è infinitamente più alienante del tradimento in sé. Si sente svuotata di qualcosa a cui ha  dedicato tutto il suo mondo, per ricostruire la propria stima prima ancora della propria vita ci vorrà del tempo, e quello che le serve adesso è soprattutto comprensione...



Vero.  Ed inoltre Eledriel non sta bene, e' sola, e non lavora,  tutto un insieme di cose che non rende facile uscirne.   Ci vuole tempo e tanta forza.


----------



## Tradito? (21 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> stamattina mi ha scritto
> ABBI CURA DI TE!
> 
> 
> ...


Vale la pena giocarsi tutto ma non per quell'"attimo di sacrosanta esaltante verita'", bensi' per quello che potrebbe venire dopo, se decidi finalmente di dare un taglio netto nella tua testa e che certamente non potrebbe accadere se invece continui ad aspettare "gli asini" che volano. Anche' perche' se decidesse veramente di tornare non sarebbe certo quel tuo sfogo ad impedirglielo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (21 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> perdonami Carola, ma se ti poni così con chi ha incentrato il suo mondo nella relazione col suo partner (bada bene, non sto dicendo che sia condivisibile) non puoi ottenere un dialogo, perché ti metti su un piedistallo giudicando la sua sofferenza.
> Siamo tutti d'accordo che Ele debba ridestarsi, ma l'approccio penso sia più utile se fosse propositivo.
> Lei nello specifico soffre perché ciò che ingenuamente riteneva bello è stato "sporcato" dalla menzogna reiterata di una relazione parallela del suo lui. Ha dedicato tutta se stessa in quell'amore e svegliarsi scoprendo cosa in realtà stava accudendo è infinitamente più alienante del tradimento in sé. Si sente svuotata di qualcosa a cui a dedicato tutto il suo mondo, per ricostruire la propria stima prima ancora della propria vita ci vorrà del tempo, e quello che le serve adesso è soprattutto comprensione...



Si.




Ele..?   Toc toc


----------



## Carola (21 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> perdonami Carola, ma se ti poni così con chi ha incentrato il suo mondo nella relazione col suo partner (bada bene, non sto dicendo che sia condivisibile) non puoi ottenere un dialogo, perché ti metti su un piedistallo giudicando la sua sofferenza.
> Siamo tutti d'accordo che Ele debba ridestarsi, ma l'approccio penso sia più utile se fosse propositivo.
> Lei nello specifico soffre perché ciò che ingenuamente riteneva bello è stato "sporcato" dalla menzogna reiterata di una relazione parallela del suo lui. Ha dedicato tutta se stessa in quell'amore e svegliarsi scoprendo cosa in realtà stava accudendo è infinitamente più alienante del tradimento in sé. Si sente svuotata di qualcosa a cui a dedicato tutto il suo mondo, per ricostruire la propria stima prima ancora della propria vita ci vorrà del tempo, e quello che le serve adesso è soprattutto comprensione...


hai ragione non volevo peccare di presunzione
solo  centrare tutto  sull'altro lo trovo molto pericoloso


----------



## Ryoga74 (21 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> hai ragione non volevo peccare di presunzione
> solo  centrare tutto  sull'altro lo trovo molto pericoloso


Ma su questo hai perfettamente ragione. Solo che puoi far presente la cosa quando è ancora in corso d'opera, dirglielo adesso serve a poco, perché ormai quella parte di vita l'ha già centrata sul suo uomo...


----------



## ipazia (21 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Facciamo MOLTA fatica, non parliamo direttamente di questo punto, ma di come venirne fuori. E queste mie emozioni altalenanti la travolgono dandole la convinzione che tutti I passi fatti non ci stiano conducendo ad una soluzione, ma siano solo il prologo di un me che, o una volta completata la saturazione da eccesso di dolore la mollo per smettere di soffrire, o passato il terrore di averla persa/perderla, la mando affan per non riuscire cmq a superare l'accaduto.


...ma è proprio di questo punto che è importante tu parli con te stesso, per poi parlare a lei...se lo vuoi...lo vuoi, condividere intendo?

che parlare di come venirne fuori è faticoso anche perchè è come voler risolvere un problema senza avere i dati chiari in mano...

la domanda che ti ha fatto Brunetta è interessante, se vuoi addentrarti nel comprendere il conflitto fra quei te che stanno discutendo nel tuo altalenare..ma forse prima ancora di quella domanda sarebbe interessante tu ti domandassi se vuoi comprendere...

che comprendere comprende il fare ogni giorno piccole cose quotidiane, passi lenti, e contemporaneamente ascoltare e tradurti a te stesso in quei fare...e poi a lei...

e viceversa...che serve che anche lei faccia...se non fate insieme...non c'è bidirezionalità...e senza bidirezionalità, diventa complesso capirsi...senza ansia e con calma, ma serve imparare ad alternare l'ognun per sè con l'insieme...e accettare anche il dolore...

forse prima di parlare, di cercare le risposte, sarebbe interessante vi poneste alcune domande...le risposte che funzionano per mettere ordine, arrivano solo cercando le domande giuste...e c'è da considerare che di certo, in tutto questo, non c'è proprio nulla...se non il dolore che state attraversando, che è da mettere in equilibrio dinamico col piacere che ancora trovate tra voi...


----------



## Diletta (23 Novembre 2015)

Pazzesco ha detto:


> Facciamo MOLTA fatica, non parliamo direttamente di questo punto, ma di come venirne fuori. *E queste mie emozioni altalenanti la travolgono dandole la convinzione che tutti I passi fatti non ci stiano conducendo ad una soluzione, *ma siano solo il prologo di un me che, o una volta completata la saturazione da eccesso di dolore la mollo per smettere di soffrire, o passato il terrore di averla persa/perderla, la mando affan per non riuscire cmq a superare l'accaduto.



Penso che anche tu ne sia travolto e turbato...l'altalena è alquanto destabilizzante.


----------



## Horny (23 Novembre 2015)

Carola ha detto:


> Per me è impensabile ridursi così per il lutto di un amore scusate
> sono stata male x amore come.tutti ma cazzo.ma cazzo Eli non a ridursi così ti prego no sarà retorica ma c'è un mondo la fuori c'è la vita ci sono  speranze dimaltri amori altre esperienze altre avventure ma che cazzo ma non è non e' malattia
> 
> io comprendo lo stare male non voglio sminuire o sembrare fredda e cinica ma non posso leggere certe riflessioni come se la.propria felicità dipendesse da un alto essere umano non è così
> ...


ma....dicevano che da oggi cominciasse la stagione sciistica......


----------



## Carola (24 Novembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> ma....dicevano che da oggi cominciasse la stagione sciistica......


che ironia


----------



## Mary The Philips (24 Novembre 2015)

Ele??? Elina???? Eluccia???

Ti penso tanto. Batti un colpo, per favore 


Ci siamo.


----------



## LTD (24 Novembre 2015)

sto estremamente male

non riesco a scrivere nè a parlare

posto un link che può spiegare alcune cose che
non riguardano solo me, credo che possa interessare a molti
dura 23 minuti


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFPIFYgldJ0&list=PLF7rhru7cH2GMI1E1cUEeunruCWGsE0P5&index=11


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sto estremamente male
> 
> non riesco a scrivere nè a parlare
> 
> ...


Ele cerca di farci capire, cosa ti senti?


----------



## Falcor (24 Novembre 2015)

ele :kiss:


----------



## Ryoga74 (24 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> sto estremamente male
> 
> non riesco a scrivere nè a parlare
> 
> ...


Visto.
Trovo interessante sia il punto di vista sulle diverse patologie della depressione da parte della dottoressa che l'approccio che dimostra ai sintomi. Ha spiegato in 20 minuti scarsi molti concetti in maniera semplice, riuscendo a coprire un ampio spettro di casi e le loro manifestazioni più comuni. 
Con questo video stai cercando di lanciare un messaggio ben preciso? 
Mi sembra abbastanza chiaro che hai la sufficiente lucidità per capire a che livello sia il tuo stato depressivo, qui possiamo fare qualcosa ma il primo input deve venire da te...
Intanto ti auguro una buona serata, se ti colleghi sai che puoi facilmente trovarmi, un abbraccio


----------



## LTD (24 Novembre 2015)

stomale anche fisicamente
non volevo allarmare nessuno

link parla di farmaci e depre

io ho messo il link se interessa
 nessun mess particolare


buona serata


----------



## LTD (24 Novembre 2015)

amare è diventata una malattia!

malattie vere ne ho, e sono altra cosa


----------



## Anonimo1523 (24 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> io non sono depressa
> sono disperata per amore
> 
> basta medicalizzare ogni cosa
> ...


Ok, ma sforzati di venirne fuori. Provaci.


----------



## Ryoga74 (24 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> io non sono depressa
> sono disperata per amore
> 
> basta medicalizzare ogni cosa
> ...


ok Ele.
Però qui non si tratta di diagnosticare malattie. Non sono un medico e non mi permetto di fare una cosa che non mi compete. 
Parlo di depressione come stato d'animo, non è necessario curarlo con farmaci, e quel video che hai postato suggerisce approcci diversi dalla ricetta scritta dallo strizzacervelli di turno.


Ma....
Tu piangi in continuazione...
Passi molte notti insonne....
Ti sottostimi perpetuamente in quanto ritieni la tua vita socialmente utile solo in funzione di coppia....
Sono cose che hai scritto tu, qualche cosa che va oltre l'amore spezzato dal tradimento c'è, poi chiamalo tu col nome che preferisci.


Se non volessi essere aiutata, semplicemente non scriveresti qui, agiresti e lotteresti per riconquistare il tuo uomo.


...e invece...


...stai qui e piangi, ti disperi, non ti dai pace...

...questo non è amore, l'amore è star bene con l'altro stando prima di tutto bene tu stessa, ma tu questo lo sai, altrimenti non saresti qui a scrivere ma al suo capezzale a urlare il tuo diritto a godere dell'uomo che ti è stato tolto...

Mi spiace ma dovresti aprire gli occhi e capire che questo stato di malessere che ti ha colpito è tutto fuorchè amore.
Il che non significa che tu non sia ancora innamorata, anzi ti struggi proprio perchè lo ami e ti senti vinta, sconfitta, delusa da lui ma soprattutto da te stessa.

Non devi essere sincera con me o con gli altri del forum, ma cominciare a essere sincera con te stessa.
qui io(noi) stiamo nel nostro piccolo cercando di darti una mano, ma senza la tua collaborazione, la mano tesa rimane tale e non serve a molto...

Un abbraccio


----------



## LTD (24 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> ok Ele.
> Però qui non si tratta di diagnosticare malattie. Non sono un medico e non mi permetto di fare una cosa che non mi compete.
> Parlo di depressione come stato d'animo, non è necessario curarlo con farmaci, e quel video che hai postato suggerisce approcci diversi dalla ricetta scritta dallo strizzacervelli di turno.
> 
> ...






hai ragione,
volevo solo un aiuto per capire cosa fare


----------



## spleen (24 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> hai ragione,
> volevo solo un aiuto per capire cosa fare


Ciao ele.
E' stata una brutta giornata anche per me. 
Mi spiace tu ti senta così, forse fare qualcosa, qualsiasi cosa puo essere una distrazione dai tuoi guai.
Se non hai un piccolo animale domestico, hai mai pensato a prenderne uno?
Scusa per la stupidità del suggerimento........
Ciao


----------



## oro.blu (24 Novembre 2015)

Ele io sono l'ultima che ti può consolare. Ti dico solo che la vita continua. è banale. ma facendoti del male lo fai solo a te stessa, quindi cerca di volerti bene e di sorridere. Lascia perdere quello che è stato. Non struggerti per lui, non vale il tuo dolore.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Novembre 2015)

Io invece ho conosciuto persone con diverse forme depressive e si tratta di una malattia che va curata.
Curare una depressione significa fare uscire da una condizione che impedisce di affrontare la realtà del dolore con le capacità proprie di farvi fronte e di vivere il quotidiano.
Questa mia non è una diagnosi.
Ma se un persona zoppica, come è successo a me il maggio scorso, consigliare di andare da un ortopedico non è fare diagnosi.

Ele non puoi stare in questo stato. So tutti i sentimenti che si provano, ma non si può perdere la voglia di vivere.


----------



## LTD (24 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao ele.
> E' stata una brutta giornata anche per me.
> Mi spiace tu ti senta così, forse fare qualcosa, qualsiasi cosa puo essere una distrazione dai tuoi guai.
> Se non hai un piccolo animale domestico, hai mai pensato a prenderne uno?
> ...


non è affatto stupido
io adoro i gatti, ho avuto due gatte meravigliose nella vita, entrambe vissute 18 anni
mi manca il felino per casa, ma ora non voglio nulla che mi leghi e mi crei responsabilità, mi sento molto precaria, non sto bene fisicamente e per non mi sento stabile, nemmeno come abitazione. 
Un gatto è uno di famiglia, è un impegno troppo grande per me ora, non potrei lasciarlo solo, se dovessi partire o stare peggio, nessuno lo guarderebbe. Mi sento troppo precaria per tutto.
Ora sono drogata di analgesici e mi sento più calma, ma è tutto finto.


----------



## Carola (25 Novembre 2015)

Eli  io ho un gatto
Se vai via e non pupi portarlo con te ci sarà ben qualcuno che può dargli del cibo
Diversamente trasportino e via 
E pieno di gatto al fatto le che starebbero.certo meglio Von te anche se ti dovessi assentare qualche giorno e sai il calore che ti danno
Ora il mio è qui che fa fusa a tutto andare 

Altrimenti occuparti do aiutate qualcuno ci sono associazioni anche leggere nel.senso non ospedali ecc come aiutare  bimbi con situazuini economiche difficili.i nei compiti 
Aiutare può servire ad aiutarsi sai 

fai qualcosa che ti distrugga e dia senso 

Pensaci
Ti prego essere giù peggiora qualsiasi patologia oltretutto 
Un abbraccio


----------



## ipazia (25 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> amare è diventata una malattia!
> 
> malattie vere ne ho, e sono altra cosa


Eledriel...ti sto leggendo...e più ti leggo più ho la sensazione che questa situazione abbia smosso molto altro, che non è soltanto lui ma è prima di lui...

amare non è una malattia...stai massacrando e punendo te stessa...non c'entra niente con l'amore ma c'entra tutto con il rifiuto di te...

serve cambiare specchio Eledriel...


----------



## Ryoga74 (25 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eledriel...ti sto leggendo...e più ti leggo più ho la sensazione che questa situazione abbia smosso molto altro, che non è soltanto lui ma è prima di lui...
> 
> amare non è una malattia...stai massacrando e punendo te stessa...non c'entra niente con l'amore ma c'entra tutto con il rifiuto di te...
> 
> serve cambiare specchio Eledriel...


Quoto. Dovrebbe cominciare innanzitutto a non punirsi continuamente e cercare qualcosa che le faccia ritrovare un po' di rispetto di se stessa...


----------



## ipazia (25 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Quoto. Dovrebbe cominciare innanzitutto a non punirsi continuamente e cercare qualcosa che le faccia ritrovare un po' di rispetto di se stessa...


Probabilmente, prima di questo, sarebbe bene accettare che si sta punendo...già questo porterebbe un po' di quiete e riposo...il resto piano piano, con calma...


----------



## bettypage (25 Novembre 2015)

Buonasera Eledriel,
sono colpita dal pathos che trasudano le tue parole. È un lutto quello che stai vivendo e ha bisogno di esser rielaborato e metabolizzato. Ora è il momento del dolore ma devi comprendere che è una fase di passaggio da cui potrai uscirne cambiata in meglio se ci crederai. In passato ho avuto un esaurimento nervoso per la fine di una relazione, non tanto per la fine ma per le modalità della fine. Tra le varie cose mi ha aiutato anche la lettura di un libretto che se personalizzato offre molti spunti di riflessione. Il libro, forse lo conoscerai, è "Donne che amano troppo". Non sono verità rivelate quelle che troverai ma ripeto, a me ha dato molto in quel momento di totale smarrimento. Spero possa esser di aiuto anche per te.


----------



## LTD (25 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io invece ho conosciuto persone con diverse forme depressive e si tratta di una malattia che va curata.
> Curare una depressione significa fare uscire da una condizione che impedisce di affrontare la realtà del dolore con le capacità proprie di farvi fronte e di vivere il quotidiano.
> Questa mia non è una diagnosi.
> Ma se un persona zoppica, come è successo a me il maggio scorso, consigliare di andare da un ortopedico non è fare diagnosi.
> ...




Si può perdere la voglia di vivere. Eccome. E la si ritrova dentro di sè, attraverso la vita stessa. Solo così è vita vera. 

sto molto male per motivi molto precisi, e poichè sono SANA e VIVA, soffro.
Sto affrontando delle situazioni pesantissime in trasformazione. Tutt'altro che definite e superate.
Ci vorrà tempo, fatica, lacrime, e non si sa affatto quale sarà l'esito.
La vita fa soffrire. Il dolore si incontra, non si elimina, si elude, si maschera, si sposta, e poi te lo ritrovi davanti, inevitabilmente, e più grande.
O si affronta, attraversandolo. Ti spezzi o cresci. Voglio uscirne con le mie forze, i miei tempi, i miei veri motivi. Voglio ritrovare la vera voglia di vivere, non sopravvivere.
Non importa quanto ci vorrà, e come succederà, non più.


----------



## LTD (25 Novembre 2015)

bettypage ha detto:


> Buonasera Eledriel,
> sono colpita dal pathos che trasudano le tue parole. È un lutto quello che stai vivendo e ha bisogno di esser rielaborato e metabolizzato. Ora è il momento del dolore ma devi comprendere che è una fase di passaggio da cui potrai uscirne cambiata in meglio se ci crederai. In passato ho avuto un esaurimento nervoso per la fine di una relazione, non tanto per la fine ma per le modalità della fine. Tra le varie cose mi ha aiutato anche la lettura di un libretto che se personalizzato offre molti spunti di riflessione. Il libro, forse lo conoscerai, è "Donne che amano troppo". Non sono verità rivelate quelle che troverai ma ripeto, a me ha dato molto in quel momento di totale smarrimento. Spero possa esser di aiuto anche per te.



"Donne che amano troppo", letto nel'92, avevo l'ulcera per mobbing 
ne ho letti molti altri su quel genere

anche "la ferita dei non amati" è interessante


----------



## LTD (25 Novembre 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eledriel...ti sto leggendo...e più ti leggo più ho la sensazione che *questa situazione abbia smosso molto altro, che non è soltanto lui ma è prima di lui...*
> 
> amare non è una malattia...stai massacrando e punendo te stessa...non c'entra niente con l'amore ma c'entra tutto con il rifiuto di te...
> 
> serve cambiare specchio Eledriel...


vero, verissimo



lui è arrivato quando troppi danni erano già stati fatti, 










gli specchi sono tutti rotti



spero che DIO mi ascolti


----------



## Brunetta (25 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> Si può perdere la voglia di vivere. Eccome. E la si ritrova dentro di sè, attraverso la vita stessa. Solo così è vita vera.
> 
> sto molto male per motivi molto precisi, e poichè sono SANA e VIVA, soffro.
> Sto affrontando delle situazioni pesantissime in trasformazione. Tutt'altro che definite e superate.
> ...


L'ho fatto anch'io quindi so come ci si sente.
Conosco anche l'orgoglio di voler uscirne passandoci in mezzo, ma non stavo così. Quando si sta come te è diverso. Gli analgesici li prendi.
Devi trovare un medico che ti sia fiducia. Chiamami e ti racconto delle cose.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (25 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> "Donne che amano troppo", letto nel'92, avevo l'ulcera per mobbing
> ne ho letti molti altri su quel genere
> 
> anche "la ferita dei non amati" è interessante


Già. Io mi sono sentito non amato e la ferita che provoca lascia cicatrici indelebili. Ma sono vivo e sto bene Ele ... e che cavolo. Anche nel dolore, per quanto ognuno possa sentire quello che lo colpisce, vi è una gradazione di intensità che parte dalla oggettività delle cose. Hai bisogno di uno scossone.


----------



## Diletta (25 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io invece ho conosciuto persone con diverse forme depressive e *si tratta di una malattia che va curata.
> Curare una depressione significa fare uscire da una condizione che impedisce di affrontare la realtà del dolore con le capacità proprie di farvi fronte e di vivere il quotidiano.*
> Questa mia non è una diagnosi.
> Ma se un persona zoppica, come è successo a me il maggio scorso, consigliare di andare da un ortopedico non è fare diagnosi.
> ...



D'accordissimo.
Per me curarmi è stato un grande aiuto perché mi ha permesso, prima, di sopravvivere, e poi, di ricominciare a vivere nel senso che intendiamo tutti.  
Poi, col tempo, gli effetti sono andati scemando, ma mi sento, comunque, più forte e un po' più centrata.
Ora sto scalando i farmaci perché costretta dalle mie analisi che non sono buone, ma l'avrei fatto lo stesso perché voglio e devo camminare con le mie gambe.
Però, ripeto, al tempo, sono stati la mia salvezza.
Oltre a depressione, avevo anche un disturbo ossessivo e indovina quali potevano essere le mie ossessioni...
L'importante è riuscire a capire, possibilmente prima che dopo, quanto sia poco dignitoso perdere il cervello, nel vero senso della parola, per fatti che non dipendono da noi e che hanno commesso altri, e adottare le "contromisure". 
Quanto sia assurdo questo spreco di energie mentali e spirituali, ha ragione Disi che non ne vale proprio la pena.


----------



## ipazia (25 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> vero, verissimo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...non farti scrupoli, e usa tutto quello che ti può servire per rendere Grazia a te stessa...


----------



## Falcor (25 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'importante è riuscire a capire, quanto sia poco dignitoso perdere il cervello, nel vero senso della parola, per fatti che non dipendono da noi e che hanno commesso altri


Parole da incidere nella pietra. Una cosa è star male per cose che dipendono da noi, ma arrivare a toccare il fondo e sfiorare l'abisso per colpe di altri è assurdo. Peccato che dall'altro lato della barricata non potranno mai capire il male che hanno fatto. Io non credo ai pentimenti, specie di quelli beccati.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (25 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Io non credo ai pentimenti, specie di quelli beccati.


Neanche io.


----------



## Spot (25 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> L'importante è riuscire a capire, possibilmente prima che dopo, quanto sia poco dignitoso perdere il cervello, nel vero senso della parola, per fatti che non dipendono da noi e che hanno commesso altri, e adottare le "contromisure".
> Quanto sia assurdo questo spreco di energie mentali e spirituali, ha ragione Disi che non ne vale proprio la pena.





Falcor ha detto:


> Parole da incidere nella pietra. Una cosa è star male per cose che dipendono da noi, ma arrivare a toccare il fondo e sfiorare l'abisso per colpe di altri è assurdo. Peccato che dall'altro lato della barricata non potranno mai capire il male che hanno fatto. Io non credo ai pentimenti, specie di quelli beccati.


...questo thread lo sto solo leggendo, ma mi permetto di dire che non credo sia una questione di dignità. Non c'è una dignità da conservare (a gli occhi di chi, poi?), c'è l'accettazione di un dolore che è tuo e non è nè giusto nè sbagliato. E' semplicemente un pezzo di te.
E che le energie mentali e spirituali devono essere sprecate, sì, anche, per avere a che fare col dolore. E poi per prendersene cura, il che non significa cercare spasmodicamente contromisure e armi per combatterlo.

Dal bassissimo del mio sentire, perchè ci sono cose nella storia di Eledriel che non posso avere la presunzione di capire o immaginare.


----------



## Diletta (25 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> ...questo thread lo sto solo leggendo, ma mi permetto di dire che non credo sia una questione di dignità. Non c'è una dignità da conservare (a gli occhi di chi, poi?), c'è l'accettazione di un dolore che è tuo e non è nè giusto nè sbagliato. E' semplicemente un pezzo di te.
> E che le energie mentali e spirituali devono essere sprecate, sì, anche, per avere a che fare col dolore. E poi per prendersene cura, il che non significa cercare spasmodicamente contromisure e armi per combatterlo.
> 
> Dal bassissimo del mio sentire, perchè ci sono cose nella storia di Eledriel che non posso avere la presunzione di capire o immaginare.


Premetto che non parlavo della storia di Eledriel in particolare, ma era un discorso generale su noi traditi.

Invece, io intendo proprio poco dignitoso per NOI STESSI, non certo per qualcun'altro.
Rispettarsi per difendere la propria salute, mentale e fisica, perché quando ci si macera negli stessi pensieri che diventano ossessioni, e che sono lì che ti aspettano la mattina al risveglio per tormentarti l'intero giorno, si finisce per non avere rispetto per la nostra persona e i danni li conosciamo bene. 
Finiamo per venire calpestati e abbruttiti nell'anima proprio dalle azioni del partner, perché quello che ha commesso è brutto e sporca anche noi, sporca la nostra mente.
Io ho sempre pensato che non ne valesse la pena consumarmi la mente per faccende che non mi appartengono per mia natura e dalle quali volevo restare fuori.
Non ho chiesto io di far parte di quel mondo "corrotto" perché chi tradisce lo è.
Mi indignavo con me stessa perché non riuscivo più a vivere la mia vita, ma vivevo la sua. I miei pensieri erano sempre rivolti a quello che aveva fatto lui e non c'era verso di stopparli, quando succedeva tornavano poi sempre lì.
Quindi, a vaso traboccato, ho preso appuntamento e ho cominciato a curarmi.
Ecco, intendevo questo per "contromisure", un aiuto esterno se, da soli, non ce la facciamo.


----------



## Diletta (25 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Parole da incidere nella pietra. Una cosa è star male per cose che dipendono da noi, ma arrivare a toccare il fondo e sfiorare l'abisso per colpe di altri è assurdo. Peccato che dall'altro lato della barricata non potranno mai capire il male che hanno fatto. *Io non credo ai pentimenti, specie di quelli beccati.*



...sono pentiti soltanto di non essere stati così accorti da non farsi beccare.
Questo è l'unico loro pentimento!


----------



## Anonimo1523 (25 Novembre 2015)

*QUOTO*



Diletta ha detto:


> ...sono pentiti soltanto di non essere stati così accorti da non farsi beccare.
> Questo è l'unico loro pentimento!


La penso allo stesso modo.


----------



## Spot (25 Novembre 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Premetto che non parlavo della storia di Eledriel in particolare, ma era un discorso generale su noi traditi.
> 
> Invece, io intendo proprio poco dignitoso per NOI STESSI, non certo per qualcun'altro.
> Rispettarsi per difendere la propria salute, mentale e fisica, perché quando ci si macera negli stessi pensieri che diventano ossessioni, e che sono lì che ti aspettano la mattina al risveglio per tormentarti l'intero giorno, si finisce per non avere rispetto per la nostra persona e i danni li conosciamo bene.
> ...


Non avevo colto


----------



## LTD (25 Novembre 2015)

Se non volessi essere aiutata, semplicemente non scriveresti qui, agiresti e lotteresti per riconquistare il tuo uomo.


hai ragione
è quello che farò


----------



## Tradito? (25 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel posso consigliarti un libro: "il cuore saggio" di kornfield.
Ti insegna a vincere i pensieri che fanno male ed a trovare una tua serenita'. Perche' il tuo problema e' che non riesci a liberarti da stati d'animo perniciosi legati alla nostalgia del passato ed alla paura del futuro mentre devi imparare a vivere nel presente. A me sta aiutando molto.


----------



## Ryoga74 (25 Novembre 2015)

Eledriel ha detto:


> Se non volessi essere aiutata, semplicemente non scriveresti qui, agiresti e lotteresti per riconquistare il tuo uomo.
> 
> 
> hai ragione
> è quello che farò


[emoji4]


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> [emoji4]


Come si fa a lottare per  "riprendersi" una persona che se n'è andata?


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come si fa a lottare per  "riprendersi" una persona che se n'è andata?


Non deve per forza "vincere", certe battaglie vanno fatte anche se si sa perfettamente in anticipo che l'esito non sarà favorevole. Lo si fa per se stessi...
Ele è qui da due mesi a piangersi addosso e a vivere alla giornata senza reagire. Ha bisogno di far sapere qualcosa al suo uomo, non fa altro che aspettare qualche segnale di lui e poi quando arrivano gli sms sprofonda ogni volta nello sconforto.
Stare così senza reagire la sta annullando come donna, come essere vivente. 
Forse quel post che ho scritto l'ha destata da quel torpore, quindi è una cosa positiva.
Ecco il motivo della faccina [emoji5] poi sappiamo tutti l'esito, lo sa perfettamente anche lei [emoji6]


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Non deve per forza "vincere", certe battaglie vanno fatte anche se si sa perfettamente in anticipo che l'esito non sarà favorevole. Lo si fa per se stessi...
> Ele è qui da due mesi a piangersi addosso e a vivere alla giornata senza reagire. Ha bisogno di far sapere qualcosa al suo uomo, non fa altro che aspettare qualche segnale di lui e poi quando arrivano gli sms sprofonda ogni volta nello sconforto.
> Stare così senza reagire la sta annullando come donna, come essere vivente.
> Forse quel post che ho scritto l'ha destata da quel torpore, quindi è una cosa positiva.
> Ecco il motivo della faccina [emoji5] poi sappiamo tutti l'esito, lo sa perfettamente anche lei [emoji6]



Non parlavo di probabilità di successo.
Vorrei sapere come si fa.
È come quando qualcuno all'opposto dice che lascia andare via.
Ma non capisco come si potrebbe trattenere.


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non parlavo di probabilità di successo.
> Vorrei sapere come si fa.
> È come quando qualcuno all'opposto dice che lascia andare via.
> Ma non capisco come si potrebbe trattenere.


Bella domanda, di certo lo chiedi alla persona sbagliata visto che la mia se ne è andata e io avrei voluto trattenerla [emoji28]


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Bella domanda, di certo lo chiedi alla persona sbagliata visto che la mia se ne è andata e io avrei voluto trattenerla [emoji28]


Appunto: non si può.


----------



## oro.blu (26 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non parlavo di probabilità di successo.
> Vorrei sapere come si fa.
> È come quando qualcuno all'opposto dice che lascia andare via.
> Ma non capisco come si potrebbe trattenere.





Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Bella domanda, di certo lo chiedi alla persona sbagliata visto che la mia se ne è andata e io avrei voluto trattenerla [emoji28]


scusate se mi intrometto... io credo, forse sbagliando, che si riesce a trattenere solo chi è propenso a essere trattenuto.
quella persona che sa di avere ancora un forte legame.


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> scusate se mi intrometto... io credo, forse sbagliando, che si riesce a trattenere solo chi è propenso a essere trattenuto.
> quella persona che sa di avere ancora un forte legame.


Perché ti scusi? Qui ognuno è libero di dire la sua, ci mancherebbe [emoji6] 
Nell'usare il termine trattenere effettivamente bisognerebbe specificare che si intende cercare di far pendere la bilancia da una parte quando il partner ha un conflitto decisionale. Senza il punto interrogativo dall'altra parte, si può davvero far poco, anzi nulla. Infatti trattenere in questo contesto secondo me è un termine infelice, poiché presuppone che la scelta sia esclusivamente in mano nostra...


----------



## oro.blu (26 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Perché ti scusi? Qui ognuno è libero di dire la sua, ci mancherebbe [emoji6]
> Nell'usare il termine trattenere effettivamente bisognerebbe specificare che si intende cercare di far pendere la bilancia da una parte quando il partner ha un conflitto decisionale. Senza il punto interrogativo dall'altra parte, si può davvero far poco, anzi nulla. Infatti trattenere in questo contesto secondo me è un termine infelice, poiché presuppone che la scelta sia esclusivamente in mano nostra...


... mi sento sempre dalla parte sbagliata. per quello chiedo scusa. 
scoprire un tradimento è sicuramente un brutto colpo. qualcuno reagisce cercando di riconquistare a tutti i costi la persona amata, anche chiedendosi dove ha sbagliato. si sfoderano tutte le armi seduttive a disposizione e si cerca di mostrarsi superiore all'amante, in tutti i campi, ma se la persona che ha tradito, l'ha fatto perché la storia è finita, non c'è più nulla da fare. Per contro il traditore che vuole farsi perdonare farà la stessa cosa, ed in più portando una pazienza disumana alle ire del tradito, ma se il tradito è troppo offeso e ferito potrebbe non accettare e non volere la riapacificazione.
è una questione di equilibri, un percorso lungo e difficile. Bisogna trovarlo prima dentro noi stessi e poi con il nostro partner.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ... mi sento sempre dalla parte sbagliata. per quello chiedo scusa.
> scoprire un tradimento è sicuramente un brutto colpo. qualcuno reagisce cercando di riconquistare a tutti i costi la persona amata, anche chiedendosi dove ha sbagliato. si sfoderano tutte le armi seduttive a disposizione e si cerca di mostrarsi superiore all'amante, in tutti i campi, ma se la persona che ha tradito, l'ha fatto perché la storia è finita, non c'è più nulla da fare. Per contro il traditore che vuole farsi perdonare farà la stessa cosa, ed in più portando una pazienza disumana alle ire del tradito, ma se il tradito è troppo offeso e ferito potrebbe non accettare e non volere la riapacificazione.
> è una questione di equilibri, un percorso lungo e difficile. Bisogna trovarlo prima dentro noi stessi e poi con il nostro partner.


Oppure senza.


----------



## oro.blu (26 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Oppure senza.


sicuramente se non ce né più, non ce né...


----------



## ivanl (26 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> sicuramente se non ce né più, non ce né...


n'è


----------



## oro.blu (26 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> n'è


....beata ignoranza .... (la mia)


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> ... mi sento sempre dalla parte sbagliata. per quello chiedo scusa.
> scoprire un tradimento è sicuramente un brutto colpo. qualcuno reagisce cercando di riconquistare a tutti i costi la persona amata, anche chiedendosi dove ha sbagliato. si sfoderano tutte le armi seduttive a disposizione e si cerca di mostrarsi superiore all'amante, in tutti i campi, ma se la persona che ha tradito, l'ha fatto perché la storia è finita, non c'è più nulla da fare. Per contro il traditore che vuole farsi perdonare farà la stessa cosa, ed in più portando una pazienza disumana alle ire del tradito, ma se il tradito è troppo offeso e ferito potrebbe non accettare e non volere la riapacificazione.
> è una questione di equilibri, un percorso lungo e difficile. Bisogna trovarlo prima dentro noi stessi e poi con il nostro partner.


bel post. Ho visto che hanno commentato 'oppure senza' vero pure quello.
Fatto sta che a volte non si riesce a vedere un futuro, senza.
Specie se non c'è un taglio netto.
Il famoso medico che per non amputare la gamba uccide l'ammalato.
L'amputazione di un arto è una cosa terribile, ma si vive anche senza un arto.
Si impara a vivere, quando non hai altra scelta, anche con un arto in meno.
Nessuno si augura di perdere un arto, eh?
Ma se imparassimo ad usare tutte e due le mani o a stare in equilibrio su una gamba sola se perdessimo un arto saremmo avvantaggiati.
Ma che esempio di cacca che ho fatto.
Vabbè: quello che volevo dire a Ele, è che INTANTO deve lottare per sè stessa.
POI eventualmente, una volta in equilibrio potrà scegliere un altro obbiettivo per cui lottare.


----------



## disincantata (26 Novembre 2015)

oro.blu ha detto:


> scusate se mi intrometto... io credo, forse sbagliando, che si riesce a trattenere solo chi è propenso a essere trattenuto.
> quella persona che sa di avere ancora un forte legame.



Quella non si trattiene, e' determinata a restare, al massimo sta all'altro tenersela.


----------



## oro.blu (26 Novembre 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bel post. Ho visto che hanno commentato 'oppure senza' vero pure quello.
> Fatto sta che a volte non si riesce a vedere un futuro, senza.
> Specie se non c'è un taglio netto.
> Il famoso medico che per non amputare la gamba uccide l'ammalato.
> ...


Si intendevo anch'io "anche senza". se una delle due parti non è più disponibile alla ripacificazione bisogna tagliare.


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Come si fa a lottare per  "riprendersi" una persona che se n'è andata?



Mai creduto a questa storia del "lottare per chi si ama". Per carità di Dio, mai fatto.

Quello che posso e so fare è dirti che ti amo, quanto ti amo, dimostrartelo senza importelo, ripertelo ed esserci per te. Ma se vuoi andare, DEVI. E se non sai che fartene del mio amore continuerò ad amarti finchè non si esaurirà, perchè senza corrispondenza non può durare in eterno. Amen.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Mai creduto a questa storia del "lottare per chi si ama". Per carità di Dio, mai fatto.
> 
> Quello che posso e so fare è dirti che ti amo, quanto ti amo, dimostrartelo senza importelo, ripertelo ed esserci per te. Ma se vuoi andare, DEVI. E se non sai che fartene del mio amore continuerò ad amarti finchè non si esaurirà, perchè senza corrispondenza non può durare in eterno. Amen.


Invece la cosa triste dell'amore è proprio questa. Si ama una persona senza poter sapere se si è corrisposti o meno. È un sentimento personale unidirezionale. Certo che se corrisposto l'amore diventa la cosa più bella di questo mondo. Diversamente una immensa sofferenza. Ed allora speri che si esaurisce,  prima o poi.


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Invece la cosa triste dell'amore è proprio questa. Si ama una persona senza poter sapere se si è corrisposti o meno. È un sentimento personale unidirezionale. Certo che se corrisposto l'amore diventa la cosa più bella di questo mondo. Diversamente una immensa sofferenza. Ed allora speri che si esaurisce,  prima o poi.


sbagli il soggetto [emoji6] quello che tu definisci amore in realtà è desiderio.
L'amore è per definizione bidirezionale...


----------



## Horny (26 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> L'amore è per definizione bidirezionale...


per definizione?
perché?


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Novembre 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> per definizione?
> perché?


Perché l'amore è lo scambio reciproco e duale di affetto e complicità. Per amare bisogna essere amati, altrimenti è adorazione o desiderio [emoji6]


----------



## oro.blu (26 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Perché l'amore è lo scambio reciproco e duale di affetto e complicità. Per amare bisogna essere amati, altrimenti è adorazione o desiderio [emoji6]


 sono d'accordo


----------



## spleen (26 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Perché l'amore è lo scambio reciproco e duale di affetto e complicità. *Per amare bisogna essere amati*, altrimenti è adorazione o desiderio [emoji6]


Io invece non ne sono del tutto sicuro.
Es. credo che tu ami ancora tua moglie, la scorderai un giorno, garantito, ma ora.......


----------



## Horny (26 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Perché l'amore è lo scambio reciproco e duale di affetto e complicità. Per amare bisogna essere amati, altrimenti è adorazione o desiderio [emoji6]


interessante, ci penso


----------



## Horny (26 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Io invece non ne sono del tutto sicuro.


neppure io...ma sono confusa in proposito


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Perché l'amore è lo scambio reciproco e duale di affetto e complicità. Per amare bisogna essere amati, altrimenti è adorazione o desiderio [emoji6]





oro.blu ha detto:


> sono d'accordo


Se così fosse non esisterebbe amore non corrisposto. Una persona ama indipendentemente dal sentimento dell'altra.


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Novembre 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Io invece non ne sono del tutto sicuro.


sai perché? La nostra condizione di individui unici e senzienti ci porta a ragionare sempre con una certa egocentricità riguardo gli aspetti razionali e irrazionali che ci accompagnano nella nostra vita. Perciò è difficile pensare in maniera duale, e confondiamo molte volte per amicizia e per amore sentimenti univoci non egualmente corrisposti. Se io desidero una persona che non mi corrisponde, non posso chiamarlo amore. Amare è volersi bene volendo bene chi ci corrisponde. Se io a un amico dedico tutto me stesso senza che vi sia nel contempo il reciproco rispetto del sentimento da parte dell'altro, questa diventa adorazione subordinata. Un amico è una persona "uguale" a me [emoji5]


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> sai perché? La nostra condizione di individui unici e senzienti ci porta a ragionare sempre con una certa egocentricità riguardo gli aspetti razionali e irrazionali che ci accompagnano nella nostra vita. Perciò è difficile pensare in maniera duale, e confondiamo molte volte per amicizia e per amore sentimenti univoci non egualmente corrisposti. Se io desidero una persona che non mi corrisponde, non posso chiamarlo amore. Amare è volersi bene volendo bene chi ci corrisponde. Se io a un amico dedico tutto me stesso senza che vi sia nel contempo il reciproco rispetto del sentimento da parte dell'altro, questa diventa adorazione subordinata. Un amico è una persona "uguale" a me [emoji5]


Dillo ad Eledriel. Credo che tu stia prendendo un abbaglio. Ma tant'è.  Si è detto è scritto tanto sugli amori non corrisposti. Io amo, poi se mi ama anche lei bene altrimenti soffro. Diversamente non esisterebbe la sofferenza per amore ma sarebbe sofferenza per desiderio, secondo il tuo ragionamento. Sai che tristezza ... aiuto soffro per desiderio.


----------



## spleen (26 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> sai perché? La nostra condizione di individui unici e senzienti ci porta a ragionare sempre con una certa egocentricità riguardo gli aspetti razionali e irrazionali che ci accompagnano nella nostra vita. Perciò è difficile pensare in maniera duale, e confondiamo molte volte per amicizia e per amore sentimenti univoci non egualmente corrisposti. Se io desidero una persona che non mi corrisponde, non posso chiamarlo amore. Amare è volersi bene volendo bene chi ci corrisponde. Se io a un amico dedico tutto me stesso senza che vi sia nel contempo il reciproco rispetto del sentimento da parte dell'altro, questa diventa adorazione subordinata. Un amico è una persona "uguale" a me [emoji5]


Sai cos'è? E' la definizione stessa di amore che è scivolosa. Io tento di definirlo come "empatia sommata a conoscenza".  Ci sono componenti personali, sicuramente, castelli che ci costruiamo, ma anche trasporto sincero, per persone che magari non potremmo mai avere, in una gradazione di sfumature ed intensità infinita.

E' per questo che dico che non ne sono certo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Invece la cosa triste dell'amore è proprio questa. Si ama una persona senza poter sapere se si è corrisposti o meno. È un sentimento personale unidirezionale. Certo che se corrisposto l'amore diventa la cosa più bella di questo mondo. Diversamente una immensa sofferenza. Ed allora speri che si esaurisce,  prima o poi.





Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Se così fosse non esisterebbe amore non corrisposto. Una persona ama indipendentemente dal sentimento dell'altra.




E' unidirezionale finchè c'è la speranza di essere corrisposti come si vorrebbe. Nel momento in cui l'altro dichiara chiaramente il proprio non amare, se si continua imperterriti ad amarla for ever and ever c'è qualcosa che non funziona. Per me. 



Ryoga74 ha detto:


> sai perché? La nostra condizione di individui unici e senzienti ci porta a ragionare sempre con una certa egocentricità riguardo gli aspetti razionali e irrazionali che ci accompagnano nella nostra vita. Perciò è difficile pensare in maniera duale, e confondiamo molte volte per amicizia e per amore sentimenti univoci non egualmente corrisposti. Se io desidero una persona che non mi corrisponde, non posso chiamarlo amore. Amare è volersi bene volendo bene chi ci corrisponde. Se io a un amico dedico tutto me stesso senza che vi sia nel contempo il reciproco rispetto del sentimento da parte dell'altro, questa diventa adorazione subordinata. Un amico è una persona "uguale" a me [emoji5]


Quoto a grandi linee. L'altro non dev'essere "uguale" a me, ma avere quel valore aggiunto che vede di me cose che io non vedo, e io lo stesso per lui, che è capace di andare oltre ciò che è sotto gli occhi di tutti, che sa comunicarmelo attraverso il bene che mi vuole, e io con lui, che percepisce senza troppo dire, che la comunicazione verbale è importante ma si va oltre di default. Detesto la parola "alchimia", ma è una roba del genere. Che può esistere solo a due corsie.


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Dillo ad Eledriel. Credo che tu stia prendendo un abbaglio. Ma tant'è.  Si è detto è scritto tanto sugli amori non corrisposti.* Io amo, poi se mi ama anche lei bene altrimenti soffro.* Diversamente non esisterebbe la sofferenza per amore ma sarebbe sofferenza per desiderio, secondo il tuo ragionamento. Sai che tristezza ... aiuto soffro per desiderio.


Bene, tu ami, poi se ti ama anche lei bene altrimenti soffri. Per tutta la vita oppure c'è un tempo in cui ci si impedisce, non foss'altro che per un minimo di amor proprio, di dedicare la propria Vita a qualcuno che dimostra di non volerci? E' puro masochismo, oppure esistono problemi grossi irrisolti personalissimi, per non trovare una qualsiasi spinta e darsi una mossa per gettare il cuore oltre l'ostacolo (almeno dopo un tot di tempo).


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> E' unidirezionale finchè c'è la speranza di essere corrisposti come si vorrebbe. Nel momento in cui l'altro dichiara chiaramente il proprio non amare, se si continua imperterriti ad amarla for ever and ever c'è qualcosa che non funziona. Per me.
> 
> 
> 
> Quoto a grandi linee. L'altro non dev'essere "uguale" a me, ma avere quel valore aggiunto che vede di me cose che io non vedo, e io lo stesso per lui, che è capace di andare oltre ciò che è sotto gli occhi di tutti, che sa comunicarmelo attraverso il bene che mi vuole, e io con lui, che percepisce senza troppo dire, che la comunicazione verbale è importante ma si va oltre di default. Detesto la parola "alchimia", ma è una roba del genere. Che può esistere solo a due corsie.


Sicuramente voi non avete amato come ho amato io altrimenti non avreste dubbi e non avete mai detto mi sono innamorato o innamorata di qualcuno prima di dichiararvi perché non avrebbe senso e non avete mai ricevuto un ti amo perché non avrebbe aaltrettanto senso. L'amore per voi è tale solo se corrisposto. Quindi non esiste neanche l'amore incondizionato perché per definizione non prevede che sia corrisposto (sarebbe una condizione). Comunque è il vostro punto di vista. Io resto del mio.


----------



## Ryoga74 (26 Novembre 2015)

Grazie Mary [emoji5]  quoto il tuo concetto. Una precisazione: "uguale" con le virgolette lo devi intendere come due individui che nella loro unicità e diversità interpretano il rapporto allo stesso livello [emoji6]


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Bene, tu ami, poi se ti ama anche lei bene altrimenti soffri. Per tutta la vita oppure c'è un tempo in cui ci si impedisce, non foss'altro che per un minimo di amor proprio, di dedicare la propria Vita a qualcuno che dimostra di non volerci? E' puro masochismo, oppure esistono problemi grossi irrisolti personalissimi, per non trovare una qualsiasi spinta e darsi una mossa per gettare il cuore oltre l'ostacolo (almeno dopo un tot di tempo).


Cosa c'entra l'amor proprio o il masochismo. Ma cosa stai dicendo. Io ho amato anche sapendo di no essere  corrisposto e non potevo farci niente perché è un sentimento che provo indipendentemente dalla mia volontà. Poi non ho perso nè l'amor proprio, che si perde anche per altri motivi se vogliamo, né sono masochista, e lo si è anche per altri motivi. Non ho scelto di amare, mi è capitato di innamorarmi. Magari su un forum di tradimenti ha veramente poco senso, questo lo posso capire.


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Sicuramente voi non avete amato come ho amato io altrimenti non avreste dubbi e non avete mai detto mi sono innamorato o innamorata di qualcuno prima di dichiararvi perché non avrebbe senso e non avete mai ricevuto un ti amo perché non avrebbe aaltrettanto senso. L'amore per voi è tale solo se corrisposto. Quindi non esiste neanche l'amore incondizionato perché per definizione non prevede che sia corrisposto (sarebbe una condizione). Comunque è il vostro punto di vista. Io resto del mio.


Vabbè. Tu hai amato e ami come nessun altro al mondo. Noi (noi chi?) non abbiamo mai ricevuto un ti amo nè mai l'abbiamo pronunciato nè sappiamo di cosa si parla. 

 Tu ti aggrappi al tuo amore per la tua donna e ne fai una barriera per non guardare oltre, ne fai una stampella per rimanere dritto dopo la botta, ti ci bendi gli occhi e ti ci tappi le orecchie. Però sei qui perchè qualcosa riesce a filtrare oltre la corazza nella quale ti sei rinchiuso. Secondo me.

E puoi mandarmi affanculo senza problemi dopo ciò. Non mi offendo


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Cosa c'entra l'amor proprio o il masochismo. Ma cosa stai dicendo. Io ho amato anche sapendo di no essere  corrisposto e non potevo farci niente perché è un sentimento che provo indipendentemente dalla mia volontà. Poi non ho perso nè l'amor proprio, che si perde anche per altri motivi se vogliamo, né sono masochista, e lo si è anche per altri motivi. Non ho scelto di amare, mi è capitato di innamorarmi. Magari su un forum di tradimenti ha veramente poco senso, questo lo posso capire.



Credo che più o meno a chiunque sia capitato una volta nella vita di aver amato senza essere corrisposto, ma mi pare che nessuno sia rimasto infognato in quell'amore fino a diventare canuto e sdentato e con l'alzheimer. Si può scegliere di farlo (e addio vita) oppure di pensare che si può meritare perfino di essere amati.


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Novembre 2015)

Ryoga74 ha detto:


> Grazie Mary [emoji5]  quoto il tuo concetto. Una precisazione: "uguale" con le virgolette lo devi intendere come due individui che nella loro unicità e diversità interpretano il rapporto allo stesso livello [emoji6]


Integrazione perfetta :up:


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Vabbè. Tu hai amato e ami come nessun altro al mondo. Noi (noi chi?) non abbiamo mai ricevuto un ti amo nè mai l'abbiamo pronunciato nè sappiamo di cosa si parla.
> 
> Tu ti aggrappi al tuo amore per la tua donna e ne fai una barriera per non guardare oltre, ne fai una stampella per rimanere dritto dopo la botta, ti ci bendi gli occhi e ti ci tappi le orecchie. Però sei qui perchè qualcosa riesce a filtrare oltre la corazza nella quale ti sei rinchiuso. Secondo me.
> 
> E puoi mandarmi affanculo senza problemi dopo ciò. Non mi offendo


Non è da me offendere. Poi io parlo di me e in generale mentre tu parli di me. Poi per spiegare il mio concetto che era diverso dal tuo ho detto che secondo il tuo ragionamento non avrebbe senso un ti amo o un mi sono innamorato senza averlo concordato con l'altro, visto che secondo te è un sentimento bidirezionale mentre secondo me è unidirezionale e prevede corresponsione o meno. Parli di me che non riesco a guardare oltre. Sapessi quante volte avrei voluto guardare oltre, ma essendo un sentimento indipendente dalla mia volontà non ci sono riuscito. Sarebbe stato più facile se avessi provato l'amore come definito da te. Poi sul resto non commento.


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Credo che più o meno a chiunque sia capitato una volta nella vita di aver amato senza essere corrisposto, ma mi pare che nessuno sia rimasto infognato in quell'amore fino a diventare canuto e sdentato e con l'alzheimer. Si può scegliere di farlo (e addio vita) oppure di pensare che si può meritare perfino di essere amati.


Uno non puoi escludere che a qualcuno possa essere successo. Due non è  certo successo a me.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non è da me offendere. Poi io parlo di me e in generale mentre tu parli di me. Poi per spiegare il mio concetto che era diverso dal tuo ho detto che secondo il tuo ragionamento non avrebbe senso un ti amo o un mi sono innamorato senza averlo concordato con l'altro, visto che secondo te è un sentimento bidirezionale mentre secondo me è unidirezionale e prevede corresponsione o meno. Parli di me che non riesco a guardare oltre. Sapessi quante volte avrei voluto guardare oltre, ma essendo un sentimento indipendente dalla mia volontà non ci sono riuscito. Sarebbe stato più facile se avessi provato l'amore come definito da te. Poi sul resto non commento.


Concordo. Però ha ragione anche Mary perché poi si decide di vivere.


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Non è da me offendere. Poi io parlo di me e in generale mentre tu parli di me. Poi per spiegare il mio concetto che era diverso dal tuo ho detto che secondo il tuo ragionamento non avrebbe senso un ti amo o un mi sono innamorato senza averlo concordato con l'altro, visto che secondo te è un sentimento bidirezionale mentre secondo me è unidirezionale e prevede corresponsione o meno. Parli di me che non riesco a guardare oltre. Sapessi quante volte avrei voluto guardare oltre, ma essendo un sentimento indipendente dalla mia volontà non ci sono riuscito. Sarebbe stato più facile se avessi provato l'amore come definito da te. Poi sul resto non commento.



No, no, no. Non ci siamo capiti.

Non ho detto che non sia possibile amare in regime di non corresponsione, ma che se si impronta la propria vita sull'amore per qualcuno che non prova gli stessi sentimenti, per me è un limite che si dà a se stessi, come se non si avesse il coraggio nè la forza per addirittura contemplare che si possa pretendere per se stessi qualcosa di più. Essere amati appunto. Da chi si ama. 

Volevo scusarmi per aver parlato di te in particolare, ma ho deciso di non farlo. Siamo qui e diciamo di noi; quel che ne consegue in termini di "valutazioni" è fisiolgico. Dunque va bene così


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Novembre 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. Però ha ragione anche Mary perché poi si decide di vivere.


Certamente e a tal proposito Brunetta che io ho vissuto bene anche nei periodi difficili durante i quali non mi sentivo amato e continuo a vivere bene a maggior ragione ora.


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Certamente e a tal proposito Brunetta che io ho vissuto bene anche nei periodi difficili durante i quali non mi sentivo amato e continuo a vivere bene a maggior ragione ora.


Scusa eh, ma se stai così bene che ci fai qui a parlare di tradimenti e di amore etc? Stai benone, punto.


----------



## Eratò (26 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Scusa eh, ma se stai così bene che ci fai qui a parlare di tradimenti e di amore etc? Stai benone, punto.


Me lo chiedo pure io...


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Novembre 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Scusa eh, ma se stai così bene che ci fai qui a parlare di tradimenti e di amore etc? Stai benone, punto.





Eratò ha detto:


> Me lo chiedo pure io...


Proprio perché si parlava d'amore e tradimenti. Non era indicato che fosse un forum solo per chi sta malissimo. Tra l'altro Mary io esprimo un concetto e tu me ne attribuisci sempre un altro. Se ti diverte fallo pure comunque comunque per quel che mi riguarda posso vivere bene anche stando non benissimo. Pensa che ci sono persone che vivono male pur stando benissimo.


----------



## Eratò (26 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Proprio perché si parlava d'amore e tradimenti. Non era indicato che fosse un forum solo per chi sta malissimo. Tra l'altro Mary io esprimo un concetto e tu me ne attribuisci sempre un altro. Se ti diverte fallo pure comunque comunque per quel che mi riguarda posso vivere bene anche stando non benissimo. Pensa che ci sono persone che vivono male pur stando benissimo.


Nel senso che traspare spesso molta amarezza e talvolta rassegnazione dalle tue parole non perché staresti malissimo.


----------



## Mary The Philips (26 Novembre 2015)

Anonimo1523 ha detto:


> Proprio perché si parlava d'amore e tradimenti. Non era indicato che fosse un forum solo per chi sta malissimo. Tra l'altro Mary io esprimo un concetto e tu me ne attribuisci sempre un altro. Se ti diverte fallo pure comunque comunque per quel che mi riguarda posso vivere bene anche stando non benissimo. Pensa che ci sono persone che vivono male pur stando benissimo.



Fino a che il tradimento e le problematiche, chiamiamole così, che ne sono seguite non mi hanno toccata, col cavolo che mi veniva in mente di parcheggiarmi qui per mesi. Anche tu mi attribuisci concetti diversi da quelli che esprimo, tale e quale show. Evidentemente non esiste corresponsione neanche virtuale tra noi.

Non mi diverte affatto non capire il mio interlocutore, capita e me ne dolgo, ma pazienza.

Il concetto del vivere male pur stando bene e viceversa è abbastanza nebuloso, soprattutto a questo punto della giornata, per me. Ci dormo su


----------



## Anonimo1523 (26 Novembre 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Nel senso che traspare spesso molta amarezza e talvolta rassegnazione dalle tue parole non perché staresti malissimo.


Amarezza erassegnazione certamente pperchè sono amareggiato da come sono andate le cose e rassegnato che non potrà più essere come prima. Ma che ci posso fare? Sicuramente non sono certo il tipo che si lascia travolgere dagli eventi per cui niente disperazione e guardo avanti.


----------



## Falcor (27 Novembre 2015)

Secondo me l'amore non ha bisogno di esser corrisposto per essere appunto definito amore.

[.....] al posto dei puntini immaginate che ci sia una lunga dissertazione che avvalori la mia affermazione, è tardi e sono stanco


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Secondo me l'amore non ha bisogno di esser corrisposto per essere appunto definito amore.
> 
> [.....] al posto dei puntini immaginate che ci sia una lunga dissertazione che avvalori la mia affermazione, è tardi e sono stanco


 Quoto la tua affermazione ed anche la tua dissertazione, l'ho trovata un po' prolissa in verità


----------



## Tessa (27 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Secondo me l'amore non ha bisogno di esser corrisposto per essere appunto definito amore.
> 
> [.....] al posto dei puntini immaginate che ci sia una lunga dissertazione che avvalori la mia affermazione, è tardi e sono stanco


Mi accodo. 
Siamo una generazione corrotta da Gabriel Garcia Marquez!


----------



## Pazzesco (27 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Secondo me l'amore non ha bisogno di esser corrisposto per essere appunto definito amore.



struggente e vero


----------



## Tradito? (27 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Secondo me l'amore non ha bisogno di esser corrisposto per essere appunto definito amore.
> 
> [.....] al posto dei puntini immaginate che ci sia una lunga dissertazione che avvalori la mia affermazione, è tardi e sono stanco


Non ne sono cosi' convinto....


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Novembre 2015)

*secondo me*

poco importa definire cosa ti ha dato immensa fiducia, slancio nella vita per merito di un'altra persona.
Non importa dare un nome a quel senso di appartenenza, di identificazione, di completezza.
Non cambia nulla chiamare amore o altro quel trovare nel rapporto con una persona tutto ciò che volevamo, di cui avevamo bisogno.
Io sono sicura che Ele ami suo marito perchè ha elencato anche i difetti che glielo fanno amare.
E se pure lui ora non l'ama più, l'ha amata.
E quell'amore è stato prezioso. Lei lo custodisce e fa bene, perchè le cose preziose della vita le dobbiamo custodire perchè sono rare. Se quell'amore temporalmente è finito, significa solo che ha avuto un limite in una sua dimensione.
Ma l'amore resta sempre vivo. Sarà vivo anche nei ricordi di lui.
Certe cose non muoino mai perchè non sono terrene.
Solo noi possiamo ucciderle, rinnegandole per noi stessi.
Quando non ci accompagnano più durante la nostra storia, dobbiamo solo prendere dolorosamente atto che fanno parte della storia di ieri. Ma quella cosa è stata nostra, reale e viva.
Basta girarsi indietro ed è ancora lì, a consolarci del vuoto che sentiamo oggi.


----------

